# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  موعظة وتذكرة..

## عدنان البخاري

• قال ابن الجوزي في صيد الخاطر (ص/138): «لقيت مشايخ؛ أحوالهم مختلفةٌ، يتفاوتون في مقاديرهم في العلم.
وكان أنفعهم لي في صحبةٍ: العاملُ منهم بعلمه، وإن كان غيره أعلم منه.
• ولقيت جماعةً من أهل الحديث، يحفظون ويعرفون؛ ولكنهم كانوا يتسامحون في غيبةٍ يخرجونها مخرج جرحٍ وتعديلٍ! ويأخذون على قراءة الحديث أجرًا! ويُسرعون بالجواب لئلَّا ينكسر الجاه، وإن وقع خطأ!
• ولقيت عبدالوهَّاب الأنماطي؛ فكان على قانون السلف، لم يُسْمَع في مجلِسهِ غيبةٌ، ولا كان يطلبُ أجرًا على إسماع الحديث، وكنتُ إذا قرأتُ عليه أحاديث الرقائق بكى، واتَّصل بكاؤه!
• فكان - وأنا صغير السنِّ حينئذٍ - يعملُ بكاؤه في قلبي، ويبني قواعد.
وكان على سمت المشايخ الذين سمعنا أوصافهم في النقل.
• ولقيت أبا منصور الجواليقي، فكان كثير الصمت، شديد التحرِّي فيما يقول، متقنًا محقِّقًا، ورُبَّما سُئل المسألة الظاهرة التي يبادر بجوابها بعض غلمانه، فيتوقَّف فيها حتى يتيقَّن، وكان كثير الصوم والصَّمت.
• فانتفعت بهذين الرجلين أكثر من انتفاعي بغيرهما.
• ففهمتُ من هذه الحالة : أنَّ الدليل بالفعل أرشد من الدليل بالقول.
فالله.. الله في العمل بالعلم؛ فإنَّه الأصل الأكبر.
والمسكين كل المسكين من ضاع عمره في علمٍ لم يعمل به، ففاته لذات الدنيا، وخيرات الآخرة، فقدم مفلسًا مع قوَّة الحجَّة عليه»!

----------


## آل عامر

لا شلت يمين نقت لنا هذه الفائدة
نفع الله بك شيخ عدنان وجعلنا جميعا ممن يعمل بما علم
وجمعنا وإياكم ووالدينا في دار كرامته



> • قال ابن الجوزي في صيد الخاطر (ص/138) :
> • ولقيت عبدالوهَّاب الأنماطي؛ فكان على قانون السلف؛ لم يُسْمَع في مجلِسهِ غيبةٌ، ولا كان يطلبُ أجراً على إسماع الحديث، وكنتُ إذا قرأتُ عليه أحاديث الرقائق بكى ، واتَّصل بكاؤه!
> • فكان -وأنا صغير السنِّ حينئذٍ- يعملُ بكاؤه في قلبي، ويبني قواعد.
> ).


وهذا والله ما نحتاجه
مربي يبني في قلوبنا قواعد نصل بها إلى رحمة الله

----------


## ابن رجب

شكر الله لكم شيخ عدنان

----------


## عدنان البخاري

*بارك الله فيكما.*

*•** وقال ابن الجوزي رحمه الله - أيضاً - في صيد الخاطر (ص/22) :*
*«أعظم المعاقبة أن لا يحسَّ المعَاقَبُ بالعقوبة، وأشد من ذلك أن يقع السرور بما هو عقوبة!*
*كالفرح بالمال الحرام، والتمكُّن من الذنوب؛ ومن هذه حاله لا يفوز بطاعةٍ.*
*وإني تدبَّرت أحوال أكثر العلماء والمتزهِّدين، فرأيتهم في عقوباتٍ لايحسُّون بها، ومعظمها من قِبَل طلبهم للرِّياسة!*
*فالعالم منهم يغضب إن رُدَّ عليه خطؤُهُ!*
*والواعظ متصنِّعٌ بوعظه!*
*والمتزهِّدُ منافقٌ أو مراءٍ!*
*فأوَّلُ عقوباتهم إعراضهم عن الحق؛ اشتغالاً بالخلق.*
*ومن خفيِّ عقوباتهم: سلب حلاوة المناجاة ولذَّة التعبُّد.*
*إلاَّ رجالٌ مؤمنون ونساءٌ مؤمنات، يحفظ الله بهم الأرض..*
*بواطنهم كظواهرهم، بل أجلى.*
*وسرائرهم كعلانيتهم، بل أحلى.*
*وهِمَمُهم عند الثريَّا، بل أعلى.*
*إنْ عُرِفُوا تنكَّروا.*
*وإن رُئيت لهم كرامةٌ أنكروا .*
*فالناس في غفلاتهم، وهم في قطع فلواتهم!*
*تحبُّهم بقاع الأرض، وتفرحُ بهم أملاك السماء .*
*نسألُ الله - عزوجل - التوفيق لاتِّباعهم، وأن يجعلنا من أتباعهم».*

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  في حلية الأولياء (10/168) قال عبدالله بن خبيق: "كان حَبر من أحبار بني إسرائيل يقول: (يا رب كم أعصيك ولا تعاقبني؟)، فأوحى الله تعالى إلى نبيٍّ من أنبياء بني إسرائيل: قلْ له: كم أعاقبك وأنت لا تدري! ألم أسلبك حلاوة مناجاتي!".

----------


## أبو جهاد

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الكلام الطيب 

 ورحم الله الإمام ابن القيم رحمة واسعة ( عالم + واعظ )

----------


## عدنان البخاري

• وقال ابن الجوزي -رحمه الله- أيضاً في صيد الخاطر (ص/25): "تأمَّلتُ التحاسد بين العلماء فرأيت منشأه من حُبِّ الدنيا؛ فإنَّ علماء الآخرة يتوادُّون ولا يتحاسدون؛ كما قال الله عزوجل: ((ولا يجدون في صدورهم حاجة مما أوتوا)).
وقال تعالى: ((والذين جاءوا من بعدهم يقولون ربنا أغفر لنا ولإخواننا الذين سبقونا بالإيمان ولا تجعل في قلوبنا غلاًّ للَّذين آمنوا)).
وقد كان أبو الدرداء يدعو كل ليلةٍ لجماعةٍ من أصحابه.
وقال الإمام أحمد بن حنبل لولد الشافعي: أبوك من الستة الذين أدعو لهم كل ليلة وقت السحر.
• والأمر الفارق بين الفئتين:
أنَّ علماء الدنيا ينظرون إلى الرئاسة فيها، ويُحبُّون كثرة الجمع والثناء.
وعلماء الآخرة بمعزلٍ من إيثار ذلك، وقد كانوا يتخوَّفونه، ويرحمون من بُلِيَ به.
وكان النخعي لا يستند إلى سارية!
وقال علقمة: أكره ان توطأ عقبي!
وكان بعضهم إذا جلس إليه أكثر من أربعةٍ قام عنهم!
وكانوا يتدافعون الفتوى، ويحبُّون الخمول.
مثل القوم كمثل راكب البحر، وقد خبَّ؛ فعنده شغلٌ إلى أن يوقن بالنجاة.
وإنما كان بعضهم يدعو لبعضٍ، ويستفيد منه؛ لأنهم ركبٌ تصاحبوا فتوادَّوا.
فالأيَّام والليالي مراحلهم إلى سفر الجنة".

----------


## الحارثي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الشيخ الفاضل عدنان بخاري وفقه الله تعالى
جزاكم الله خيرا وجعلكم من المباركين أينما كنتم



ياليت قومي يعلمون ويعملون*

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  آمين، وجزاك الله خيرًا، وبارك فيك.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قال تعالى: ((اعْلَمُوا أَنَّمَا الْحَيَاةُ الدُّنْيَا لَعِبٌ وَلَهْوٌ وَزِينَةٌ وَتَفَاخُرٌ بَيْنَكُمْ وَتَكَاثُرٌ فِي الأَمْوَالِ وَالأَوْلادِ كَمَثَلِ غَيْثٍ أَعْجَبَ الْكُفَّارَ نَبَاتُهُ ثُمَّ يَهِيجُ فَتَرَاهُ مُصْفَرّاً ثُمَّ يَكُونُ حُطَاماً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ عَذَابٌ شَدِيدٌ وَمَغْفِرَةٌ مِنْ اللَّهِ وَرِضْوَانٌ وَمَا الْحَيَاةُ الدُّنْيَا إِلاَّ مَتَاعُ الْغُرُورِ)).
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قال أبوالعتاهية:
خانك الطرف اتئد ••••• أيُّها القلب الجموحْ
فدواعى الخير والشـ ••••• ـر دنو ونزوحْ
كيف إصلاح قلوبٌ ••••• إنما هنّ قروحْ
أحسن الله بنا ••••• أن الخطايا لا تفوحْ
فإذا المشهور منا ••••• بين ثوبيه فضوحْ؟!
كم رأينا من عزيزٍ ••••• طويت عنه الكشوحْ
صاح منه برحيلٍ ••••• طائر الدهر الصدوحْ
موت بعض الناس في الأ ••••• رض على بعض فتوحْ
سيصير المرء يومًا ••••• جسدا ما فيه روحْ
بين عيني كل حي ••••• علم الموت يلوحْ
كلنا فى غفلة والدهـ ••••• ـر يغدو ويروحْ
لبنى الدنيا من الدنيـ ••••• ـا غبوق وصبوحْ
رحن فى الوشي وأصـ ••••• ـبحن عليهن المسوحْ
كل نطَّاحٍ من الدهر ••••• له يومٌ نطوحْ
نُحْ على نفسك يا مسـ ••••• ـكين إن كنت تنوحْ
لتنوحنَّ ولو عمِّـ ••••• ـرت ما عمر نوحْ
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم بأسمائه الحسنى وصفاته العلى واسمه الأعظم الذي إذا دُعِيَ به أجاب وإذا سُئل به أعطى أن يصلح قلوبنا وأقوالنا وأعمالنا، أو يوفِّقنا لصالح القول والعمل، وأن يصرف عنَّا الفتن، وأن يسلك بنا طريق المتَّقين، وأن يختم لنا بالحسنى، وأن يحشرنا مع النَّبيِّين والصِّدِّيقين والشهداء والصَّالحين.

----------


## محمد عزالدين المعيار

تنبيه: الأخ عدنان أتحفنا بنقول قيمة عن أبي الفرج عبد الرحمن بن الجوزي {ت597ه} والأخ أبوجهاد يقول له : جزاك الله على هذا الكلام الطيب ورحم الله الإمام ابن القيم  رحمة واسعة/ وهو شمس الدين محمد بن أبي بكر بن قيم الجوزية {ت751ه} وكان ينبغي التفريق بين الإمامين الجليلين رحمهما الله

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قال يحيى بن معاذ: "الصَّبر على الخلوة دليلٌ على الإخلاص".
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قلتُ: "ومجاهدة دواخل القلوب في الجَلْوة دليلٌ على الإخلاص".

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قال الحسن البصري رحمه الله: "المؤمن في الدُّنيا كالغريب.
لا يجزعُ من ذُلِّها.
ولا ينافسُ في عِزِّها.
للنَّاس حالٌ.
وله حالٌ.
النَّاس منه في راحةٍ.
وهو من نفسِهِ في تَعَبٍ!".

----------


## أبو أحمد العنزي

أحسنت وجزاك الله خيرا.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

ألا أين الأُلَى سلفوا * * * دُعوا للموت فاختطفوا
فوافَوا حين لا تُحَفٌ * * * ولا طُرفٌ ولا لُطَفُ
تُرصُّ عليهم حفرٌ * * * فتُبْنى ثم تنخسفُ
لهم من تربها فُرُشٌ * * * ومن رضراضها لُحُفُ
تقطَّع منهمُ سبب الـ * * * ـرجاء فضُيِّعوا وجُفُوا
تمرُّ بعسكر الموتى * * * وقلبك منه لا يجِفُ ؟!
كأنَّمشيَّعيك وقد * * * رَمَوا بك ثَمَّ وانصرفوا
فنون رَداكِ يادنيا * * * لعمري فوق ما أصِفُ!
فأنت الدَّار فيك الظُّلم * * * والعدوانوالسرَفُ
وأنت الدَّار فيك الهمُّ * * * والأحزان والأسفُ!
وأنت الدَّارفيك الغدر * * * والتنغيص والكُلفُ
وفيك الحبل مضطربٌ * * * وفيك البالمنكسفُ!
وفيك لساكنيك الغَبْن * * * والآفات والتَّلفُ
وملكك فيهمُ دولٌ * * * بها الأقدار تختلفُ
كأنَّك بينهم كرةٌ تـَ * * * ـرامَى ثم تُلْتقفُ
ترى الأيام لا يُنْظِرن * * * والسَّاعات لا تقفُ
ولن يبقى لأهل الأرض * * * لا عِزٌّ ولا شَرَفُ
وكلٌّ دائم الغفلات * * * والأنفاس تُخْتطفُ
وأيُ الناس إلاَّ مُـ * * * ـوقنٌ بالموت معترفُ
وخلق الله مشتبهٌ * * * وسعي الناس مختلفُ
وما الدنيا بباقيةٍ * * * ستُنزَع ثم تُنْتَسفُ

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أخرج أبونُعَيم في الحلية (2/377) بسنده عن مالك بن دينار قال: قرأت في بعض الكتب: إنَّ الله عزَّ وجل يقول: "يا ابن آدم! خيري ينزل عليك، وشرُّك يصعد إليَّ، وأتحبَّبُ إليك بالنِّعَم، وتتبغَّضُ إليَّ بالمعاصي، ولا يزال مَلَكٌ كريمٌ قد عرج منك إليَّ بعمَلٍ قبيحٍ".

----------


## محمود آل زيد

الشيخ الموقر ( عدنان البخاري ) : 
جزاك الله خيرا ... وبارك في علمك وعملك وسعيك ...

----------


## ابومحمد البكرى

جزاك الله خيرا ... وبارك في علمك وعملك وسعيك

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بارك الله فيكما
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وفي البخاري من حديث أبي سعيد الخدري وأبي هريرة عن الَّنبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  قال: ((ما يصيب المسلم من نَصَبٍ، ولا وَصَبٍ، ولا هَمٍّ، ولا حَزَنٍ، ولا أذىً، ولا غَمٍّ، حتى الشَّوكة يشاكها =إلَّا كفر الله بها من خطاياه)).

----------


## محمود الغزي

لا أملك إلا أن أقول ........... جـزاك الله خـير الجـزاء .....

----------


## أبو محمد القحطاني

شكر الله لك ... أخي عدنان 
فكم نحن بحاجة لتلك المواعظ في هذه الأزمان فلا تبخل علينا بمثل هذه الدرر ...

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* بارك الله فيكما.
رَأَيتُ عَساكِرَ المَوتى *** فَهاجَ لِعَينِيَ العِبَرُ
مَحَلٌّ ما عَلَيهِم فيـ *** ـهِ أَردِيَةٌ وَلا حُجَرُ
سُقوفُ بُيوتِهِم فيها *** هُناكَ الطينُ وَالمَدَرُ
عُراةً رُبَّما غابوا *** وَكانوا طالَما حَضَروا
وَكانوا طالَما راحوا *** إِلى اللَذّاتِ وَابتَكَروا
وَكانوا طالَما أَشِروا *** وَكانوا طالَما بَطِروا
فَقَد جَدَّ الرَحيلُ بِهِم *** إلى سَفَرٍ هُوَ السَفَرُ
وَقَد أَضحَوا بِمَنزِلَة *** يُرَجَّمُ دونَها الخَبَرُ
وَقَد خَرِبَت مَنازِلُهُم *** فَلا عَينٌ وَلا أَثَرُ
تَفَكَّر أَيُّها المَغرو *** رُ قَبلَ تَفوتُكَ الفِكَرُ
فَإِنَّ جَميعَ ما عَظَّمـ *** ـتَ عِندَ المَوتِ مُحتَقَرُ
وَلا تَغتَرَّ بِالدُنيا *** فَإِنَّ جَميعَها غَرَرُ

----------


## البحث العلمي

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  آمين، وإيَّاك، ونفع بنا وبك.
((إِنَّ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا رَبُّنَا اللَّهُ ثُمَّ اسْتَقَامُوا تَتَنَزَّلُ عَلَيْهِمْ الْمَلائِكَةُ أَلاَّ تَخَافُوا وَلا تَحْزَنُوا وَأَبْشِرُوا بِالْجَنَّةِ الَّتِي كُنْتُمْ تُوعَدُونَ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  نَحْنُ أَوْلِيَاؤُكُمْ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَفِي الآخِرَةِ وَلَكُمْ فِيهَا مَا تَشْتَهِي أَنفُسُكُمْ وَلَكُمْ فِيهَا مَا تَدَّعُونَ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  نُزُلاً مِنْ غَفُورٍ رَحِيمٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَمَنْ أَحْسَنُ قَوْلاً مِمَّنْ دَعَا إِلَى اللَّهِ وَعَمِلَ صَالِحاً وَقَالَ إِنَّنِي مِنْ الْمُسْلِمِينَ))  .

----------


## عدنان البخاري

خلِّ ادّكارَ الأرْبُعِ —— والمعْهَدِ المُرتَبَعِ 
والظّاعِنِ المودِّعِ —— وعدِّ عنْهُ ودَعِ 
وانْدُبْ زَماناً سلَفا —— سوّدْتَ فيهِ الصُّحُفا 
ولمْ تزَلْ مُعتكِفا——على القبيحِ الشّنِعِ 
كمْ ليلَةٍ أودَعْتَها——مآثِماً أبْدَعْتَها 
لشَهوَةٍ أطَعْتَها——في مرْقَدٍ ومَضْجَعِ 
وكمْ خُطًى حثَثْتَها——في خِزْيَةٍ أحْدَثْتَها 
وتوْبَةٍ نكَثْتَها——لمَلْعَبٍ ومرْتَعِ 
وكمْ تجرّأتَ على——ربّ السّمَواتِ العُلى 
ولمْ تُراقِبْهُ ولا——صدَقْتَ في ما تدّعي 
وكمْ غمَصْتَ بِرّهُ——وكمْ أمِنْتَ مكْرَهُ 
وكمْ نبَذْتَ أمرَهُ——نبْذَ الحِذا المرقَّعِ 
وكمْ ركَضْتَ في اللّعِبْ——وفُهْتَ عمْداً بالكَذِبْ 
ولمْ تُراعِ ما يجِبْ——منْ عهْدِهِ المتّبَعِ 
فالْبَسْ شِعارَ النّدمِ——واسكُبْ شآبيبَ الدّمِ 
قبلَ زَوالِ القدَمِ——وقبلَ سوء المصْرَعِ 
واخضَعْ خُضوعَ المُعترِفْ——ولُذْ مَلاذَ المُقترِفْ 
واعْصِ هَواكَ وانحَرِفْ——عنْهُ انحِرافَ المُقلِعِ 
إلامَ تسْهو وتَني——ومُعظَمُ العُمرِ فَني 
فيما يضُرّ المُقْتَني——ولسْتَ بالمُرْتَدِعِ 
أمَا ترَى الشّيبَ وخَطْ——وخَطّ في الرّأسِ خِطَطْ 
ومنْ يلُحْ وخْطُ الشّمَطْ——بفَودِهِ فقدْ نُعي 
ويْحَكِ يا نفسِ احْرِصي——على ارْتِيادِ المَخلَصِ 
وطاوِعي وأخْلِصي——واسْتَمِعي النُّصْحَ وعي 
واعتَبِرِي بمَنْ مضى——من القُرونِ وانْقَضى 
واخْشَيْ مُفاجاةَ القَضا——وحاذِري أنْ تُخْدَعي 
وانتَهِجي سُبْلَ الهُدى——وادّكِري وشْكَ الرّدى 
وأنّ مثْواكِ غدا——في قعْرِ لحْدٍ بلْقَعِ 
آهاً لهُ بيْتِ البِلَى——والمنزِلِ القفْرِ الخَلا 
وموْرِدِ السّفْرِ الأُلى——واللاّحِقِ المُتّبِعِ 
بيْتٌ يُرَى مَنْ أُودِعَهْ——قد ضمّهُ واسْتُودِعَهْ 
بعْدَ الفَضاء والسّعَهْ——قِيدَ ثَلاثِ أذْرُعِ 
لا فرْقَ أنْ يحُلّهُ——داهِيَةٌ أو أبْلَهُ 
أو مُعْسِرٌ أو منْ لهُ——مُلكٌ كمُلْكِ تُبّعِ 
وبعْدَهُ العَرْضُ الذي——يحْوي الحَييَّ والبَذي 
والمُبتَدي والمُحتَذي——ومَنْ رعى ومنْ رُعي 
فَيا مَفازَ المتّقي——ورِبْحَ عبْدٍ قد وُقِي 
سوءَ الحِسابِ الموبِقِ——وهوْلَ يومِ الفزَعِ 
ويا خَسارَ مَنْ بغَى——ومنْ تعدّى وطَغى 
وشَبّ نيرانَ الوَغى——لمَطْعَمٍ أو مطْمَعِ 
يا مَنْ عليْهِ المتّكَلْ——قدْ زادَ ما بي منْ وجَلْ 
لِما اجتَرَحْتُ من زلَلْ——في عُمْري المُضَيَّعِ 
فاغْفِرْ لعَبْدٍ مُجتَرِمْ——وارْحَمْ بُكاهُ المُنسجِمْ 
فأنتَ أوْلى منْ رَحِمْ——وخيْرُ مَدْعُوٍّ دُعِي

----------


## عدنان البخاري

((فَاسْتَقِمْ كَمَا أُمِرْتَ وَمَنْ تَابَ مَعَكَ وَلا تَطْغَوْا إِنَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ بَصِيرٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَلا تَرْكَنُوا إِلَى الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا فَتَمَسَّكُمْ النَّارُ وَمَا لَكُمْ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ مِنْ أَوْلِيَاءَ ثُمَّ لا تُنصَرُونَ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَأَقِمْ الصَّلاةَ طَرَفِي النَّهَارِ وَزُلَفاً مِنْ اللَّيْلِ إِنَّ الْحَسَنَاتِ يُذْهِبْنَ السَّيِّئَاتِ ذَلِكَ ذِكْرَى لِلذَّاكِرِينَ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَاصْبِرْ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُضِيعُ أَجْرَ الْمُحْسِنِينَ)).

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الفاضل عدنان على هذه المواعظ الجليلة التي تمس القلوب ..
ولعلك أخي الفاضل تنتقي لنا بعض المواعظ التي تمس العقول ..
فقد كثر الخلط والخبط، وراج الحيف والظلم، والتعصُّب شاع وذاع، والتطرُّف الدِّماغي (!) أعمى وأصم ..

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وإياك، وبارك الله فيك، ولعلَّك تعينني وباقي الإخوة على ذلك.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أصلح الله منَّا القلوب والعقول.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

يا نَفسُ قَد أَزِفَ الرَحيلْ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَأَظَلَّكِ الخَطبُ الجَليلْ
فَتَأَهَّبي يا نَفسِ لا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يَلعَب بِكِ الأَمَلُ الطَويلْ
فَلَتَنزِلِنَّ بِمَنزِلٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يَنسى الخَليلَ بِهِ الخَليلْ
وَلَيَركَبَنَّ عَلَيكِ فيـ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ـهِ مِنَ الثَرى ثِقلٌ ثَقيلْ
قُرِنَ الفَناءُ بِنا فَما  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يَبقى العَزيزُ وَلا الذَليلْ
لا تَعمُرِ الدُنيا فَلَيـ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ـسَ إِلى البَقاءِ بِها سَبيلْ
كُلٌّ يُفارِقُ روحَهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَبِصَدرِهِ مِنها غَليلْ
عَمّا قَليلٍ يا أَخا الشَهَو  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  اتِ أَنتَ لَها قَتيلُ
فَهُناكَ مالَكَ ثَمَّ إِلـ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ـا فِعلُكَ الحَسَنُ الجَميلُ
وَالمَوتُ آخِرُ عِلَّةٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يَعتَلُّها البَدَنُ العَليلْ

----------


## أسماء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

بارك الله فيك

----------


## وائل عاشور

بارك الله فيك يا شيخي الفاضل ،

وكلنا في حاجة لمثل هذه التذكرة لترقق قلوبنا التي صدأت من لبثها في بحار الدنيا المتدافعة الأمواج ،

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــ

من شعر أبي العتاهية الذي أحبّه كثيرا:


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: أَيَا سَاكِنَ الْقَصْرِ المُوَشَّى ......... سَتُسْكِنُكَ المَنِيَّةُ بَطْنَ رَمْسِ
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: رَأَيْتُكَ تَذْكُرُ الدُّنْيا كَثيرَاً ........ وَكَثْرَةُ ذِكْرِهَا لِلقَلْبِ تُقْسِي


****

----------


## أبو الوليد التويجري

أحسنَ الله إليك ، وكما أثّر عبدالوهَّاب الأنماطي - رحمه الله - على ابن الجوزي ، وألقي في قلبه ما أُلقي ، فقد والله لقيتُ معلمًا ومربيًا مثل عبدالوهاب هذا  .. لم يكن يرضى أن يذكر في مجلس حلقتنا رجل بسوء أيًّا كان ، فكان لذلك عظيم الأثر في قلوبنا.
وما أحوجنا لمثل أولاء المربين ، فجزاه الله عني خير الجزاء.

جزاك الله خيرًا شيخنا الفاضل.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بارك الله فيكما وجزاكما خيرا، وكم يفرح المرء بمشاركة الإخوة في مثل هذه المواضيع؛ إذ هي المتنفَّس من بلايا وفتن هذا الزمان ومحنه، ونحن في مثل هذه الأيام أحوج إلى التذكرة والتذكرة والتذكرة.
الله المستعان

----------


## عدنان البخاري

الشِّدَّة أوْدَت بالمُهَج ••••• يا ربِّ فعجِّل بالفَرَجِ
والأنفسُ أمست في حَرَجٍ ••••• وبِيَدِك تفريج الحَرَجِ
هاجَت لِدُعاك خواطرنا ••••• والويلُ لها إنْ لم تهجِ
يا من عوَّدْتَ اللُّطْف أعِدْ ••••• عادَاتِك باللُّطْفِ البهجِ
أغلق ذا الضِّيق وشدَّته ••••• وافتَح ما سُدَّ من الفَرَجِ
عجْنَا لجَنَابِك نقصدُه ••••• والأنفسُ في أوْجِ اللَّهجِ
وإلى أفْضَالِك يا أَمَلي ••••• يا ضَيْعَتَنا إنْ لم نَعِجِ
مَنْ للْمَلْهُوف سِوَاك يُغِث ••••• أو للمضْطَرِّ سواك نَجِي
يا سيِّدنا يا خالقنا ••••• قد ضاق الحبْل على الوَدَجِ
وعبادك أضْحَوا في أَلَمٍ ••••• ما بين مُكَيْريبٍ وشَجِي
والأحْشَا صارت في حرَقٍ ••••• والأعينُ غارتْ في لججِ
والأعينُ صارت في لججٍ ••••• غاصَتْ في الموجِ مع المهجِ
والأزْمَة زادت شدَّتُها ••••• يا أزمة علَّكِ تنْفَرجي
جِئْناك بقلبٍ منكسرٍ ••••• ولسانٌ بالشَّكوى لهِجِ
وبخوفِ الذِّلَّة في وَجَلٍ ••••• لكن برجـاكَ ممتزجِ
يا قاهرُ يا ذا الشِّدَّة يا ••••• ذا البطش أغثْ ذا الفَرَجِ
يا رب ظلمنا أنفسنا ••••• ومصيبتنا ما حيث نَجِي
يا رب خُلِقنا من عَجَلٍ ••••• فلذلك ندعو باللَّجَجِ
يا رب وليس لنا جَلَدٌ ••••• أنَّى والقلب على وَهَجِ
يا رب عبيدك قد وفَدُوا ••••• يدعون بقلبٍ منزعجِ
يا رب ضعافٌ ليس لهم ••••• أحدٌ يرجون لدى الهرجِ
والحكمة ربي بالغـةٌ ••••• جلَّت عن حَيْفٍ أو عِوَجِ
والأمر إليك تُدَبِّرهُ ••••• فأغثنا باللُّطْف البهجِ
يا نفسُ وما لَكِ من أحدٍ ••••• إلَّا مولاك له فعِجِي
وبه عوْذِي، وبه فَلُذِي ••••• ولِبَاب مكارمِه فلُجِي
كي تنصلحي.. كي تنشرحي ••••• كي تنبسطي.. كي تبتهجي
وإذا بِكَ ضاق الأمر فقل: ••••• الشِّدَّة أوْدَت بالمُهَجِ
يــــا رب فعجِّـل بالفــرجِ

----------


## أبومروة

> قال يحيى بن معاذ: "الصَّبر على الخلوة دليلٌ على الإخلاص".
>  قلتُ: "ومجاهدة دواخل القلوب في الجَلْوة دليلٌ على الإخلاص".


مشكور أخي على الانتقاءات الرائعة
لافض فوك ..

----------


## ابن رشد

زدنا 
زادك الله تقوى ونور

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الكلمات البليغة لابن الجوزي ، من أعلم الناس بعلم القلوب ، فرحمه الله ونفعنا الله بما نعلم قبل أن نموت صفر اليدين. الله المستعان وعليه التكلان. رب اجعلنا من الذين يستمعون القول فيتبعون أحسنه.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بارك الله فيكم..

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قال سبحانه وتعالى: ((وَتَوَلَّى عَنْهُمْ وَقَالَ يَا أَسَفَى عَلَى يُوسُفَ وَابْيَضَّتْ عَيْنَاهُ مِنَ الْحُزْنِ فَهُوَ كَظِيمٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قَالُوا تَاللَّهِ تَفْتَأُ تَذْكُرُ يُوسُفَ حَتَّى تَكُونَ حَرَضاً أَوْ تَكُونَ مِنْ الْهَالِكِينَ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قَالَ إِنَّمَا أَشْكُو بَثِّي وَحُزْنِي إِلَى اللَّهِ وَأَعْلَمُ مِنْ اللَّهِ مَا لا تَعْلَمُونَ)).

----------


## أبو هارون

جزاك الله خيرا.
اللهم ارزقنا حقيقة هذا الكلام

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وإياك، وفقنا الله للعمل بالعلم.
ومذنب ينصح الناس بالتقى • • • • طبيبٌ يداوي الناس وهو عليلُ

----------


## مهند المعتبي

> قال أبوالعتاهية:
> خانك الطرف اتئد ••••• أيُّها القلب الجموحْ
> 
> كيف إصلاح قلوبٌ••••• إنما هنّ قروحْ
> 
> فإذا المشهور منا ••••• بين ثوبيه فضوحْ؟!


بارك الله فيكَ شيخنا أبا عاصم ..
أحييتَ القلوبَ ؛ أحياك الله بذكرِه ..

ولعلَّ المشهور :

خانك الطرفُ الطموحُ ••••• أيُّها القلب الجموحُ

وكذا :
كيف إصلاح قلوبٍ••••• إنما هنّ قروحُ

وكذا :

فإذا المستورُ منا ••••• بين ثوبيه فضوحُ؟!

إضافةً أنَّ كلَّ الأبيات مضمومةُ الآخرِ

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الأخ الكريم المبارك.. مهند
جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه التنبيهات، ولعل عذر أخيك القص واللزق دون التمحيص، وبالنسبة لأواخر الأبيات فإنِّي لا أعرفها إلا ساكنة.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قال بشر بن الحارث الحافي رحمه الله:  (( إنَّا لله..! عشتُ إلى زمانٍ إنْ لم أعمل فيه بالجفاء لم يسلم ديني )) .

----------


## أبو سليمان التميمي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جوزيت خيرا يا شيخ عدنان ونسأل الله عز وجل أن يجعلنا ممن يتعظ.. ويعمل.. آمين.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  في نونيَّة ابن القيِّم:
وانظُر إلى الأقدَارِ جَارِيَةً بِمَا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قَد شَاءَ مِن غَيٍّ وَمِن إيمَانِ
واجعَل لِقَلبِكَ مُقلَتينِ كِلاَهُمَا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بالحَقِّ في ذَا الخَلقِ نَاظِرَتَانِ
فانظُر بِعَينِ الحُكمِ وَارحَمهمُ بِهَا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إذ لا تُرَدُّ مَشِيئةُ الدَّيَّانِ
وانظُر بِعَينِ الأمرِ واحملهُم عَلَى  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أحكَامِهِ فَهُمَا إذاً نَظَرانِ
واجعَل لوجهكَ مُقلَتَينِ كِلاَهُما  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مِن خَشيةِ الرَّحمنِ بَاكِيَتَانِ
لَو شَاءَ رَبُّكَ كُنتَ أيضاً مِثلَهُم  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فَالقَلبُ بَينَ أصابِعِ الرَّحمَنِ
واحذَر كَمَائِنَ نَفسِكَ اللاَّتي مَتَى  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  خَرَجَت عَلَيكَ كُسِرت كَسرَ مُهَانِ

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أخرج البخاري رحمه الله في صحيحه (3819) من حديث عبدالرحمن بن عوف رضي الله عنه: ((أنَّه أُتِيَ بطعامٍ وكان صائماً؛ فقال: قُتِل مصعب بن عمير، وهو خيرٌ مني، كُفِّن في بُرْدةٍ؛ إن غُطِّي رأسه بدت رجلاه، وإن غُطِّي رجلاه بدا رأسه. -وأراه قال:- وقُتِل حمزة وهو خيرٌ مني.
ثم بُسِط لنا من الدنيا ما بُسِط. -أو قال:- أعطينا من الدنيا ما أعطينا! وقد خشينا أن تكون حسناتنا عجلت لنا!
ثم جعل يبكي حتى ترك الطعام)).
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأخرج رحمه الله أيضًا (3854) من حديث خباب بن الأرت رضي الله عنه قال: ((هاجرنا مع النبي (ص)، ونحن نبتغي وجه الله، فوجب أجرنا على الله، فمِنَّا من مضى أو ذهب لم يأكل من أجره شيئًا، كان منهم مصعب بن عمير، قُتِلَ يوم أحدٍ، فلم يترك إلَّا نمرة، كُنَّا إذا غَطَّينا بها رأسه خرجت رجلاه، وإذا غطَّى بها رجلاه خرج رأسُه، فقال النَّبي (ص) : غطُّوا بها رأسه)).

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأخرج البخاري رحمه الله في صحيحه (3816)، من حديث عقبة بن عامر ررر قال: "صلَّى رسولُ الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  على قتلى أحد بعد ثماني سنين، كالمودِّع للأحياء والأموات، ثم طلع المنبر، فقال: إنّي بين أيديكم فرَطٌ، وأنا عليكم شهيدٌ، وإنَّ موعدكم الحوض، وإنّي لأنظر إليه من مقامي هذا، وإنّي لست أخشى عليكم أن تشركوا، ولكنّي أخشى عليكم الدنيا أن تنافسوها، -قال:- فكانت آخر نظرة نظرتها إلى رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  ".

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أخرج مسلم في صحيحه من حديث عبد الله بن عمرو ررر: أنَّ رسول الله   :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  قال: ((إنَّه لم يكن نبي قبلي إلاَّ كان حقًّا عليه أنْ يدلَّ أمَّته على خير ما يعلمُه لهم، وينذرهم شرَّ ما يعلمُه لهم.
وإنَّ أمَّتكم هذه جعل عافيتها في أوَّلها، وسيصيب آخرها بلاءٌ وأمورٌ تنكرونها، *وتجيء فتنةٌ فيرقِّق بعضها بعضًا*.
وتجيء الفتنة فيقول المؤمن: هذه مهلكتي!
ثم تنكشف وتجيء الفتنة، فيقول المؤمن: هذه.. هذه!
فمَن أحبَّ أنْ يزحزح عن النَّار، ويدخل الجنَّة فلتأته منيَّته وهو يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر، وليأت إلى النَّاس الذي يحبُّ أنَّ يُؤتَى إليه...)).

----------


## أبو جهاد

أسأل الله أن يوفقنا للعمل الصالح 

اضغط على هذا الرابط :
http://www.isyoutube.com/musicvideo.php?vid=d8c83525f

----------


## عبدالله سمير

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
جزاكم ُ الله ُ خيراً على هذه ِ المعلومات ِ القيمة التي ما دام َ إحتاجَ إليه الكثير 
ونفع الله بكم وبعلمكم وأثباكم أفضل الأجر والثواب إنه ولي ذلك والقادرُ عليه 
وشكرَ الله لكم حُسن َ صنيعكم

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

قال أبو عبدالله ابن رُشَيْد الفِهْري (ت: 721 هـ) في "مِلء العَيْبَة" 5/405:
قرأت بخط صاحبنا الأديب النّحويّ أبي حيّان محمّد بن جيّان الجيّاني: أنشدنا شمس الدّين أبو عبد الله بن النّعمان قال، أنشدنا الحافظ زكيّ الدّين أبومحمّد عبدالعظيم المنذري (ت: 656 هـ) لنفسه:

اعمل لنفسك صالحًـا لا تحتفـل    :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بظهور قيل في الأنام وقال 
فالنَّاس لا يُرجَى اجتماع قلوبهـم  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لا بدَّ من مُثْنٍ عليك وقال

----------


## ابو نصار

أحسنتم و نفع الله بكم . .

----------


## عدنان البخاري

للتذكير بهذا المقال النفيس..



> • وقال ابن الجوزي -رحمه الله- أيضاً في صيد الخاطر (ص/25): "تأمَّلتُ التحاسد بين العلماء فرأيت منشأه من حُبِّ الدنيا؛ فإنَّ علماء الآخرة يتوادُّون ولا يتحاسدون؛ كما قال الله عزوجل: ((ولا يجدون في صدورهم حاجة مما أوتوا)).
> وقال تعالى: ((والذين جاءوا من بعدهم يقولون ربنا أغفر لنا ولإخواننا الذين سبقونا بالإيمان ولا تجعل في قلوبنا غلاًّ للَّذين آمنوا)).
> وقد كان أبو الدرداء يدعو كل ليلةٍ لجماعةٍ من أصحابه.
> وقال الإمام أحمد بن حنبل لولد الشافعي: أبوك من الستة الذين أدعو لهم كل ليلة وقت السحر.
> • والأمر الفارق بين الفئتين:
> أنَّ علماء الدنيا ينظرون إلى الرئاسة فيها، ويُحبُّون كثرة الجمع والثناء.
> وعلماء الآخرة بمعزلٍ من إيثار ذلك، وقد كانوا يتخوَّفونه، ويرحمون من بُلِيَ به.
> وكان النخعي لا يستند إلى سارية!
> وقال علقمة: أكره ان توطأ عقبي!
> ...

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

هو نفيس نعم (جزاكم الله خيرا) ولكن به سقط (ابتسامة) ولا أدري الآن هل السقط من نسختكم، أم سقط سهوا عند الكتابة، أم ماذا ؟؟

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بارك الله فيكم يا شيخ أشرف، لم يتبيَّن لي محلُّ السَّقط من إعادة القراءة فلعلَّك تبيِّن مكانه.

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

بارك الله فيكم
في النسخة التي بين يدي من "صيد الخاطر" ت: عبدالقادر عطا، ص 20 - وهكذا ورد مسندا في غير موضع وفي بعض المواضع بدونها، مع بيان سبب ورود الأثر -: "أكره أن يُوطَأ عقبي، [ويُقال: علقمة]". والله أعلم.

----------


## ابن عيسى الجزائري

شيخنا الفاظل احسن الله اليك وشكر الله لك سبحان الله  كنا نمر على مثل هاده الفوائد لاكن لم نكن نعرف قيمتها  حتى بدئت اعيننا تنفتح  الى رؤية الحق بدءنا نعرف معنى هدا الكلام النفيس  الطيب  باانتظار فوائدك القيمة

----------


## أبو خالد الطيبي

قال رب الأرباب سبحانه :أَمْ مَنْ هُوَ قَانِتٌ آَنَاءَ اللَّيْلِ سَاجِدًا وَقَائِمًا يَحْذَرُ الْآَخِرَةَ وَيَرْجُو رَحْمَةَ رَبِّهِ قُلْ هَلْ يَسْتَوِي الَّذِينَ يَعْلَمُونَ وَالَّذِينَ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ إِنَّمَا يَتَذَكَّرُ أُولُو الْأَلْبَابِ (9) سورة الزمر.

علق شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله ورزقنا علمه : لَا يَمَسُّهُ إِلَّا الْمُطَهَّرُونَ قال : كما أن اللوح المحفوظ لايمسّه إلا بدنٌ طاهر فكذلك معاني القران لا يمسّها إلا أصحاب القلوب الطاهرة وهم المتقين .اهـ اللهم اجعلنا منهم 

قال ابن القيّم رحمه الله تعالى : الجهاد نوعان: جهاد باليد والسنان، وهذا المشارك فيه كثير. والثاني: الجهاد بالحجَّة والبيان، وهو جهاد الخاصّة من أتباع الرُّسل، وهو جهاد الأئمة وهو أفضل الجهادين لعظم منفعته وشدّة مؤونته وكثرة أعدائه.



قال الإمام أحمد - رحمه الله-: "إن أحببت أن يدوم الله لك على ما تحبُّ فدم له على ما ُيحبُّ".
واختم بهذه.
قال بعض الصالحين: " قد أصبح بنا من نعم الله تعالى ما لا نحصيه مع كثرة ما نعصيه فلا ندري أيهما نشكر، أجميلُ ما ينشر أم قبيح ما يستر...؟ .اهـ
قلتُ : وَلَا تُخْزِنِي يَوْمَ يُبْعَثُونَ

----------


## عبدالله السلمي

{مَنْ كَانَ يُرِيدُ حَرْثَ الْآخِرَةِ نَزِدْ لَهُ فِي حَرْثِهِ وَمَنْ كَانَ يُرِيدُ حَرْثَ الدُّنْيَا نُؤْتِهِ مِنْهَا *وَمَا لَهُ فِي الْآخِرَةِ مِنْ نَصِيبٍ* } (سورة الشورى  الآية 20 )

----------


## محمد يحيى البهجاتي

> قال بشر بن الحارث الحافي رحمه الله:  (( إنَّا لله..! عشتُ إلى زمانٍ إنْ لم أعمل فيه بالجفاء لم يسلم ديني )) .


اشرح بارك الله فيك

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> قال بشر بن الحارث الحافي رحمه الله:  (( إنَّا لله..! عشتُ إلى زمانٍ إنْ لم أعمل فيه بالجفاء لم يسلم ديني )) .





> اشرح بارك الله فيك


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  حياك الله يا أخي وبارك فيك.. 
مقصوده رحمه الله أنَّه يجافي أقوامًا اتِّقاءً ضياع دينه بملاينتهم لمجاملتهم أو نحو ذلك، وبعض الناس لا يمكن دفع أذاه الذي قد يصل لدين المرء إلَّا بمجافاته، والله المستعان.

----------


## أبو شهاب التلمساني

بارك الله فيك شيخنا عدنان و رزقنا الله و إياك العمل بما نعمل .
يقول الإمام أبو محمد ابن حزم في رسالته الماتعة 
"الأخلاق و السير في مداواة النفوس": 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: "أجل العلوم ما قربك من خالقك تعالى وما أعانك على الوصول إلى رضاه" 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: "وباذلُ نفسِه في عرض دنيا كبائع الياقوت بالحصى" 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: "العاقل لا يرى لنفسه ثمنا ًإلا الجنة" 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: "العقل والراحة هو اطراح المبالاة بكلام الناس، واستعمال المبالاة بكلام الخالق - عز وجل - بل هذا باب العقل والراحة كلها" 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: "من قدَّر أن يسلم من طعن الناس وعيبهم فهو مجنون" 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: "لا تحقر شيئا ً مما ترجو به تثقيل ميزانك يوم البعث أن تعجله الآن وإن قلَّ؛ فإنه يحط عنك كثيراً، ولو اجتمع لقذف بك في النار" 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: "إهمال ساعة يفسد رياضة سنة" 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  "لا يخلو مخلوق من عيب؛ فالسعيد من قلت عيوبه ودقت" 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: " لا تنصح على شرط القبول، ولا تشفع على شرط الإجابة، ولا تهب على شرط الإثابة، ولكن على سبيل استعمال الفضل، وتأدية ما عليك من النصيحة والشفاعة وبذل المعروف" 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: "من أراد الإنصاف فليتوهم نفسه مكان خصمه؛ فإنه يلوح له وجه تعسفه" 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: "مِن بديع ما يقع في الحسد قول الحاسد إذا سمع إنساناً يُغْرِب في علم ما: هذا شيء بارد لم يُتَقَدَّم إليه، ولا قاله قبله أحد. 
فإن سمع من يبين ما قد قاله غيره قال: هذا بارد وقد قيل قبله. 
وهذه طائفة سوء قد نصبت أنفسها للقعود على طريق العلم، يصدون الناس عنها؛ ليكثر نظراؤهم من الجهال" 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: "لم أر لإبليس أصيد ولا أقبح من كلمتين ألقاهما على ألسنة دعاته: 
إحداهما: اعتذار من أساء بأن فلاناً أساء قبله. 
والثانية: استسهال الإنسان أن يسيء اليوم؛ لأنه قد أساء أمس، أو أن يسيء في وجه ما؛ لأنه قد أساء في غيره؛ فقد صارت هاتان الكلمتان عذراً مسهلتين للشر، ومدخلتين في حد ما يعرف ويجمل ولا ينكر"

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   الإخوة الكرام ابن عيسى الجزائري، أبوخالد الطيبي، عبدالله السلمي، أبوشهاب التلمساني: بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خيرًا ونفع بما تكتبون.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  خير موعظةٍ وتذكرةٍ كتاب الله: (( أَوَلَمَّا أَصَابَتْكُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَدْ أَصَبْتُمْ مِثْلَيْهَا قُلْتُمْ أَنَّى هَذَا قُلْ هُوَ مِنْ عِنْدِ أَنْفُسِكُمْ إِنَّ اللهَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَمَا أَصَابَكُمْ يَوْمَ الْتَقَى الْجَمْعَانِ فَبِإِذْنِ اللهِ وَلِيَعْلَمَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَلِيَعْلَمَ الَّذِينَ نَافَقُوا وَقِيلَ لَهُمْ تَعَالَوْا قَاتِلُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللهِ أَوْادْفَعُوا قَالُوا لَوْ نَعْلَمُ قِتَالاً لاتَّبَعْنَاكُمْ هُمْ لِلْكُفْرِ يَوْمَئِذٍ أَقْرَبُ مِنْهُمْ لِلإِيمَانِ يَقُولُونَ بِأَفْواهِهِمْ مَا لَيْسَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ وَاللهُ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا يَكْتُمُونَ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الَّذِينَ قَالُوا لإِخْوَانِهِمْ وَقَعَدُوا لَوْ أَطَاعُونَا مَا قُتِلُوا قُلْ فَادْرَءُوا عَنْ أَنْفُسِكُمْ الْمَوْتَ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَلا تَحْسَبَنَّ الَّذِينَ قُتِلُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللهِ أَمْوَاتاً بَلْ أَحْيَاءٌ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ يُرْزَقُونَ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فَرِحِينَ بِمَا آتَاهُمْ اللَّهُ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ وَيَسْتَبْشِرُونَ بِالَّذِينَ لَمْ يَلْحَقُوا بِهِمْ مِنْ خَلْفِهِمْ أَلاَّ خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يَسْتَبْشِرُونَ بِنِعْمَةٍ مِنْ اللهِ وَفَضْلٍ وَأَنَّ اللهَ لا يُضِيعُ أَجْرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الَّذِينَ اسْتَجَابُوا للهِ وَالرَّسُولِ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا أَصَابَهُمْ الْقَرْحُ لِلَّذِينَ أَحْسَنُوا مِنْهُمْ وَاتَّقَوْا أَجْرٌ عَظِيمٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الَّذِينَ قَالَ لَهُمْ النَّاسُ إِنَّ النَّاسَ قَدْ جَمَعُوا لَكُمْ فَاخْشَوْهُمْ فَزَادَهُمْ إِيمَاناً وَقَالُوا حَسْبُنَا اللهُ وَنِعْمَ الْوَكِيلُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فَانْقَلَبُوا بِنِعْمَةٍ مِنْ اللهِ وَفَضْلٍ لَمْ يَمْسَسْهُمْ سُوءٌ وَاتَّبَعُوا رِضْوَانَ اللهِ وَاللهُ ذُو فَضْلٍ عَظِيمٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إِنَّمَا ذَلِكُمْ الشَّيْطَانُ يُخَوِّفُ أَوْلِيَاءَهُ فَلا تَخَافُوهُمْ وَخَافُونِي إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ ))

----------


## سيف حافظ

بارك الله فيك ونفع الله بك المسلمين

----------


## أبوصلاح السادس

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ... وجزاك الله خير أخي عدنان

----------


## عبدالله السلمي

{ هَذَا يَوْمُ لاَ يَنطِقُونَ  وَلاَ يُؤْذَنُ لَهُمْ فَيَعْتَذِرُونَ }   ( سورة المرسلات )

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

وأحزَمُ النَّاس من لو ماتَ من ظمإٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لا يَقرَبُ الوِردَ حتى يَعرف الصَّدَرا
وأغـزَرُ النَّاس عقلًا من إذا نظرَتْ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  عينـاهُ أمرًا غدا بالغَيرِ مُعتبِـرا
فقد يُقـالُ عِثارُ الرِّجلِ إن عثرتْ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولا يُقـال عِثار الرّأي إنْ عَثَـرا

----------


## أبو الفداء أحمد بن طراد

حقاً أخي إنه موضوعٌ أكثر من رائع جعلني أقول فيه:
ما أجمل الدر الذي لاحظته                 من أصل ذا الإسلوب قد ألفيته 
دراً زبرجد بل علا أكثر وذا               حكماً من الآيات حقــاً حزته

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

أخرج ابن عساكر في "تاريخ دمشق" 36/187 من طريق أبي محمّد عبد الله بن أحمد بن ربيعة بن سليمان الرَّبَعِيّ، نا جعفر بن محمّد بن أبي عثمان الطّيالسيّ، قال: سمعت يحيى بن معين، يقول: 
سمعت من عبد الرّزّاق كلامًا يومًا، فاستدللتُ به على ما ذُكِرَ عنه من المذهب (1)، فقلت له: 
إنّ أُستاذيك الذين أخذتَ عنهم: ثقات كلّهم، أصحاب سُنّة: مَعْمَر، ومالك بن أنس، وابن جُرَيج، وسفيان، والأوزاعي، فعمّن أخذت هذا المذهب؟ 
فقال: قدم علينا جعفر بن سليمان الضُّبَعِيّ، فرأيته فاضلًا، حَسن الهَدي، فأخذت هذا عنه).
_________
(1) من نسبته إلى شيء من التشيُّع.

----------


## عبدالله السلمي

> قال يحيى بن معاذ: "الصَّبر على الخلوة دليلٌ على الإخلاص".
>  قلتُ: "ومجاهدة دواخل القلوب في الجَلْوة دليلٌ على الإخلاص".


للرفع 
كلام نفيس

----------


## عدنان البخاري

• أخرج أبو نعيم في الحلية بسنده عن عبدالله بن السَّري قال: قال ابن سيرين: ((إنِّي لأعرف الذَّنب الذي حمل عليَّ به الدَّيْن ما هو؟ قلتُ لرجلٍ من أربعين سنة: ((يا مفلس))!
• فحدّث به أبا سليمان الداراني فقال: قلَّتْ ذنوبهم فعرفوا من أين يُؤْتَون، وكثرت ذنوبي وذنوبك *فليس ندري من أين نؤتى*!!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الإخوة الكرام.. جزاكم الله خيرًا وبارك في مشاركاتكم النافعة..

----------


## أبو مسلم السلفي

قال الحسن : أخاف أن يطرح بي في النار ولا يبالي
 قال محمد بن كعب القرظي : يا أماه ! وما يؤمنني أن يكون الله قد اطلع علي، وأنا في بعض ذنوبي فمقتني، وقال: اذهب لا أغفر لك،

----------


## الملتزم بإذن الله

> قلَّتْ ذنوبهم فعرفوا من أين يُؤْتَون، وكثرت ذنوبي وذنوبك فليس ندري من أين نؤتى!!


الله المستعان

ولله نشكو ضغف قلوبنا ..

فاللهم أصلح فساد قلوبنا 

بارك الله فيك شيخنا المبارك

----------


## أسماء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

بارك الله فيكم 

 - للعبد ستر بينه و بين الله ، و ستر بينه و بين الناس فمن هتك الستر الذي بينه و بين الله هتك الله الستر الذي بينه و بين الناس . 
- للعبد رب هو ملاقيه ، و بيت هو ساكنه ، فينبغي له أن يسترضي ربه قبل لقائه ، و يعمر بيته قبل انتقاله إليه .
 - إضاعة الوقت أشد من الموت ، لأن إضاعة الوقت تقطعك عن الله و الدار الآخرة ، و الموت يقطعك عن الدنيا و أهلها .
 - كيف يكون عاقل من باع الجنة بما فيها بشهوة ساعة ؟؟ !! 
من كتاب الفوائد لابن قيم الجوزية 

قال الخليل بن احمد  الرجال أربعة : 
 * فرجل يدري و يدري أنه يدري فذلك عالم فاسألوه .
 * و رجل يدري ولا يدري أنه يدري فذلك غافل فأيقظوه .
 * و رجل لا يدري و يدري أنه لا يدري فذلك أحمق فاجتنبوه .
(( مَنَ لَيْسَ يَسْخُو بِمَا تَسْخُو الْحَيَاةُ بِهِ ... فَإنَّهُ أحْمَقُُ بِالْحِرْصِ يَنْتَحِـرُ ))

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

لعل أختنا الفاضلة: (أسماء)
تنشط في تحرير وتصحيح، ما نقلته عن الخليل بن أحمد، رحمه الله ...

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

جزاك الله خيرا. وأعانني وإياك وسائر الإخوة على العمل بما نعلم على الوجه الذي يرضيه.

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

*للتـــأمــل العمـيــق في كـل فقـرة*


قال ابن الجوزي في "صيد الخاطر" : 
((ورأيت أقواماً من المنتسبين إلى العلم أهملوا نظر الحق عز وجل إليهم في الخلوات‏.‏ 
فمحا محاسن ذكرهم في الجلوات‏.‏ 
فكانوا موجودين كالمعدومين لا حلاوة لرؤيتهم ولا قلب يحن إلى لقائهم‏.‏ 
فالله الله في مراقبة الحق عز وجل‏.‏ 
فإن ميزان عدله تبين فيه الذرة وجزاؤه مرصد للمخطىء ولو بعد حين‏.‏ 
وربما ظن أنه العفو - وإنما هو إمهال - وللذنوب عواقب سيئة‏.‏ 
فالله الله الخلوات‏ الخلوات‏ ، البواطن البواطن‏.‏ 
النيات النيات‏.‏ 
فإن عليكم من الله عيناً ناظرة‏.‏ 
وإياكم والاغترار بحلمه وكرمه فكم قد استدرج‏.‏ 
وكونوا على مراقبة الخطايا مجتهدين في محوها‏.‏ 
وما شيء ينفع كالتضرع مع الحمية عن الخطايا... فلعله‏)).‏ 
‏

----------


## أبو خالد الطيبي

قال شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية يرحمه الله : قلوب المؤمنين الصالحة وأدعيتهم الصادقة هو (( العسكر )) أو الجند الذي لا يغلب . اهـ

قال الأوزاعي يرحمه الله عندما قرأ قوله جلّ شأنه (( اذْهَبَا إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ إِنَّهُ طَغَى (43) فَقُولَا لَهُ قَوْلًا لَيِّنًا لَعَلَّهُ يَتَذَكَّرُ أَوْ يَخْشَى ))  قال سبحانك ربي ماأحلمك ! سبحانك ربي ماأعظمك إن كان هذا حلمك بمن قال أنا ربكم الأعلى ؟؟؟ فكيف حلمك بمن سجد لك وقال سبحان ربي الأعلى ! ... اهـ


فائدة :    كل ما ورد في كتاب الله خطابٌ من الله لنبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم (( وما أدراك )) فقد علمه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وكل ماورد في كتاب الله خطابٌ من الله لنبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم  (( ومايدريك )) فإنه لم يعلمه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .. اهـ

قال أبو بكر الوراق : استعن على سيرك إلى الله بترك من شغلك عن الله عز وجل ..وليس بشاغل يشغلك عن الله عز وجل كنفسك التي هي بين جنبيك .. اهـ



قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية- رحمه الله-: "فمن كان مخلصاً في أعمال، الدين يعملُها لله؛ كان من أولياء الله المتقين أهل النعيم المقيم" اهـ

قال ابن القيم - رحمه الله-: كلُّ مسألة خرجت عن العدل إلى الجور، وعن الرَّحمة إلى ضدّها، وعن المصلحة إلى المفسدة، وعن الحكمة إلى العبث، فليست من الشَّريعة وإن أُدخلت فيها بالتأويل [إعلام الموقعين: 3/3]. اهـ


قال شيخ الإسلام بن تيمية - رحمه الله- في آخر حياته: "وندمت على تضييع أكثر أوقاتي في غير معاني القرآن" [ذيل طبقات الحنابلة لابن رجب: 2/402]




قال الشيخ علي الطنطاوي يرحمه الله : تأملت فيما كنت أكابد من ألم الطاعة فإذا هو قد ذهب وبقي الثواب ،،، وتأملت فيما كنت أتلذذ به من المعصية فإذا هي قد ذهبت وبقي الجزاء فندمت على كل لحظة لم تكن في طاعة ...اهـ


قال رجل لأخيه أوصني قال أوصيك بقوله تعالى (( إِنَّ اللَّهَ مَعَ الَّذِينَ اتَّقَوْا وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ مُحْسِنُونَ ))

----------


## ابراهيم شامي

بارك الله فيكم جميعاً ... 
ونفع بكم...

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  جزى الله الإخوة كلهم خيرًا على مشاركاتهم الطيِّبة النافعة، وأسأله تعالى أن يرزقنا العلم النافع والعمل الصالح، والهدي الحسن.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أخرج البخاري في صحيحه، من حديث أَبِى هُرَيْرَةَ رضي الله عنه قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم: «إِنَّ اللَّهَ تعالى قَالَ: مَنْ عَادَى لِى وَلِيًّا فَقَدْ آذَنْتُهُ بِالْحَرْبِ، وَمَا تَقَرَّبَ إِلَىَّ عَبْدِى بِشَىْءٍ أَحَبَّ إِلَىَّ مِمَّا افْتَرَضْتُ عَلَيْهِ.
وَمَا يَزَالُ عَبْدِى يَتَقَرَّبُ إِلَىَّ بِالنَّوَافِلِ حَتَّى أُحِبَّهُ، فَإِذَا أَحْبَبْتُهُ كُنْتُ سَمْعَهُ الَّذِى يَسْمَعُ بِهِ، وَبَصَرَهُ الَّذِى يُبْصِرُ بِهِ، وَيَدَهُ الَّتِى يَبْطُشُ بِهَا وَرِجْلَهُ الَّتِى يَمْشِى بِهَا، وَإِنْ سَأَلَنِى لأُعْطِيَنَّهُ، وَلَئِنِ اسْتَعَاذَنِى لأُعِيذَنَّهُ.
وَمَا تَرَدَّدْتُ عَنْ شَىْءٍ أَنَا فَاعِلُهُ تَرَدُّدِى عَنْ نَفْسِ الْمُؤْمِنِ، يَكْرَهُ الْمَوْتَ وَأَنَا أَكْرَهُ مَسَاءَتَهُ».

----------


## عبدالله الجعيد

جزاك الله خيراً على هذه الدرر
ورحم الله العالم الرباني أبن الجوزي رحمة واسعة ..

كتاب صيد الفوائد أسم على مسمى لايمله القارئ لكثرة فوائدة ...

أبومعاذ

----------


## ابراهيم شامي

_من درر ابن القيم الجوزية_
** من فقد أنسه بالله بين الناس ووجده في الوحدة فهو صادق ضعيف ومن وجده بين الناس وفقده في الخلوة فهو معلول ومن فقده بين الناس وفي الخلوة فهو ميت مطرود ومن وجده في الخلوة وفي الناس فهو المحب الصادق القوى في حاله .
** من اعجب الأشياء أن تعرفه ثم لا تحبه وأن تسمع داعيه ثم تتأخر عن الاجابة وأن تعرف قدر الربح في معاملته ثم تعمل غيره وان تعرف قدر غضبه ثم تتعرض له وأن تذوق ألم الوحشة في معصيته ثم لا تطلب الأنس بطاعته وأن تذوق عصرة القلب عند الخوض في غير حديثه والحديث عنه ثم لا تشتاق الى انشراح الصدر بذكره ومناجاته وأن تذوق العذاب عند تعلق القلب بغيره ولا تهرب منه الى نعيم الاقبال عليه والانابه اليه واعجب من هذا علمك انك لابد لك منه وانك أحوج شيء اليه وأنت عنه معرض وفيما يبعدك عنه راغب .

----------


## ابراهيم شامي

_من درر ابن القيم الجوزية_
** يا مغرورا بالاماني لعن ابليس وأهبط من منزل العز بترك سجدة واحده 

امر بها واخرج آدم من الجنه بلقمة تناولها وحجب القاتل عنها بعد ان رآها عيانا بملء كف من دم وامر بقتل الزاني اشنع القتلات بايلاج قدر الانملة فيما لا يحل وأمر بأيساع الظهر سياطا بكلمة قذف او بقطرة سكر وابان عضوا من اعضائك بثلاثة دراهم فلا تأمنه ان يحبسك في النار بمعصية واحدة من معاصيه   ولا يخاف عقباها دخلت امرأة النار في هرة وان الرجل ليتكلم بالكلمة لا يلقى لها بالا يهوي بها في النار ابعد ما بين المشرق والمغرب وان الرجل ليعمل بطاعة الله ستين سنة فأذا كان عند الموت جار في الوصيه فيختم له بسوء عمله فيدخل النار العمر بآخره والعمل بخاتمته من احدث قبل السلام بطل ما مضى من صلاته ومن أفطر قبل غروب الشمس ذهب صيامه ضائعا ومن أساء في آخر عمره لقى ربه في ذلك الوجه لو قدمت لقمه وجدتها ولكن يؤذيك الشره كم جاء الثواب يسعى اليك فوقف بالباب فرده بواب سوف ولعل وعسى كيف الفلاح.

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

أنشد أبو بكر الدِّيْنَوَرِيّ  ُ الحنبليُّ البغداديُّ (ت: 532) - كما في "المنتظم" 17/329 وغيره -:تَمَنَّيْتَ أَنْ تُمْسِي فَقِيهًـا مُنَاظِرًا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بِغَيْرِ عَنَـاءٍ وَالْجُنُونُ فُنُونُ

وَلَيْسَ اكْتِسَابُ الْمَالِ دُونَ مَشَقَّةٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تَلَقَّيْتَهَا فَالْعِلْمُ كَيْفَ يَكُونُ

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بئس الاسم.. ((بئس الاسم الفسوق بعد الإيمان)).
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الله المستعان..

----------


## أبو حازم البصري

> فحدّث به أبا سليمان الداراني فقال: قلَّتْ ذنوبهم فعرفوا من أين يُؤْتَون، وكثرت ذنوبي وذنوبك فليس ندري من أين نؤتى!!


لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله، الله يستر علينا.

----------


## أبو عبد الله النجدي2

نستأذن منكم " عدنان البخاري " بنقل الموضوع

----------


## راحه البال

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وإياكم وبارك فيكم..
(( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اسْتَعِينُوا بِالصَّبْرِ وَالصَّلاةِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ مَعَ الصَّابِرِينَ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَلا تَقُولُوا لِمَنْ يُقْتَلُ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ أَمْوَاتٌ بَلْ أَحْيَاءٌ وَلَكِنْ لا تَشْعُرُونَ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَلَنَبْلُوَنَّ  كُمْ بِشَيْءٍ مِنْ الْخَوْفِ وَالْجُوعِ وَنَقْصٍ مِنْ الأَمْوَالِ وَالأَنفُسِ وَالثَّمَرَاتِ وَبَشِّرْ الصَّابِرِينَ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أُوْلَئِكَ عَلَيْهِمْ صَلَوَاتٌ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ وَرَحْمَةٌ وَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمْ الْمُهْتَدُونَ )).

----------


## أسماء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

 قال كثير بن مرة الحضرمي : لا تمنع العلم أهله فتأثم , و لا تحدّث به غير أهله فتجهل , و اعلم أن عليك في علمك حقّا كما أن عليك في مالك حقّا . ص542

- روى ابن عبد البر بسنده إلى أبي فروة : لا تمنع الحكمة أهلها فتأثم , و لا تضعها عند غير أهلها فتجهل , و لكن طبيبا رفيقا يضع دواءه حيث يعلم أنه ينفع . ص 542

- قال الأصمعي : إذا كانت في العالم خصال أربع , و في المتعلم خصال أربع اتفق أمرهما و تَمَّ , فإن نقصت من واحد منهما خصلة لم يتم أمرُهما , أما اللواتي في العالم : فالعقل و الصبر و الرفق و البذل , و أما اللواتي في المتعلم : فالحرص , و الفراغ و الحفظ و العقل . لأن العالم إن لم يُحسن تدبير المتعلم بعقله خلط عليه أمره , و إن لم يكن له صبر عليه ملَّه , و إن لم يرفق به بغَّض إليه العلم , و إن لم يبذل له علمه لم ينتفع به , و أما المتعلم , فإن لم يكن له عقل لم يفهم , و إن لم يكن له حرص لم يتعلم , و إن لم يفرغ للعلم قلبه لم يعقل عن معلمه و ساء حفظه , و إذا ساء حفظه كان ما يكون بينهما مثل الكتاب على الماء . ص 543

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=14917

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بارك الله فيكِ -أختي الكريمة- ونفع بكِ.
(( وَاذْكُرْ رَبَّكَ فِي نَفْسِكَ تَضَرُّعاً وَخِيفَةً وَدُونَ الجَهْرِ مِنْ القَوْلِ بِالغُدُوِّ وَالآصَالِ وَلا تَكُنْ مِنْ الغَافِلِينَ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إنَّ الذِينَ عِنْدَ رَبِّكَ لا يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ عَنْ عِبَادَتِهِ وَيُسَبِّحُونَه  ُ وَلَهُ يَسْجُدُونَ ))

----------


## العز بن عبدالسلام

بارك الله فيك أخي عدنان، ما أحوجنا للعمل.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  جزاكم الله خيرًا.. رزقنا الله العمل، وأبعدنا عن الفسق والكسل..

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  في الحلية لأبي نعيم (3/11) عن أيوب السختياني رحمه الله قال: ((لا خبيث أخبث من *قاريءٍ فاجرٍ*)).
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وفيه (6/87) عن سليمان بن موسى الأشدق رحمه الله قال: ((ثلاثة لا ينتصفون من ثلاثة؛ حليمٌ من جاهلٍ، وبَرٌّ من فاجرٍ، وشريفٌ من دنيءٍ)).
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وفيه أيضًا (8/339) عن سفيان الثوري رحمه الله قال: ((لقد أدركنا أقوامًا هم اليوم *أبقى لمرؤاتهم* من قُرَّاء هذا الزمان))!

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأسند أبونعيم في الحلية (8/94) عن الفضيل بن عياض قال: ((لو قيل لك: "يا مرائي" لغضبت، وشقَّ عليك، وتشكو، قال لي: "يا مرائي!.. وعسى قال حقًّا! من حبِّك للدُّنيا تزيَّنْت للدُّنيا، وتصنَّعت للدُّنيا.
ثم قال: اتَّق.. لا تكن مرائيًا، وأنت لا تشعر، تصنَّعْت وتهيَّأت حتى عَرَفك الناس، فقالوا: هو رجلٌ صالحٌ! فأكرموك، وقضوا لك الحوايج، ووسَّعوا لك في المجلس، وإنَّما عرفوك بالله! لولا ذلك لهُنْت عليهم، كما هان عليهم الفاسق، لم يكرموه، ولم يقضوه، ولم يوسعوا له المجلس)).
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وفيه أيضًا (8/98) قال الفضيل: ((تزيَّنْتَ لهم بالصُّوف، ولم ترهم يرفعون لك رأسًا، تزيَّنْتَ لهم بالقرآن فلم ترهم يرفعون بك رأسًا! تزيَّنْتَ لهم بشيءٍ بعد شيءٍ! كُلُّ ذلك إنَّما هو لحُبِّ الدُّنيا!)).

----------


## حمد

الإنسان دائماً في حاجة إلى أن يسأل الله الهدى والسداد .

وإلا فكيف يهتدي ويسدّد (أي : يصيب في تصرفاته) إن لم يرزقه الله هذين الأمرين - حتى لو كان من الصالحين - ؟؟

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  زهديات فُضيليَّة ..

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وفي الحلية أيضًا (8/100) قال الفضيل: ((ما يؤمِّنُك أنْ تكون بارَزْتَ الله بعملٍ مَقَتَك عليه، فأَغْلَق دونك أبواب المغفرة، وأنت تضحك! كيف ترى أن يكون حالك؟!)).
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وفي الحلية أيضًا (8/108): رأى الفضيل: رجلًا يضحك، فقال: أَلَا أحدِّثُك حديثًا حَسَنًا. قال: بلى. قال: ((لا تفرح إنَّ الله لا يحب الفرحين))!

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وفي الحلية أيضًا (8/110) قال الفضيل بن عياض: ((إنَّما يهابُك الخلقُ على قدر هيبتك لله)).

----------


## أنس ع ح

جزاك الله خيراً .. حبيبنا عدنان البخاري

نتمنى أن تكون النصائح يومياً 

والمزيد والمزيد من الدلالة على الهدى والتواصي على الحق

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وفي الحلية أيضًا (8/110) عن الفضيل رحمه الله قال: ((تكلَّمْتَ فيما لا يعنيك فشَغَلَك عما يعنيك، ولو شَغَلَك ما يعنيك تَرَكْتَ مالا يعنيك)).

----------


## عدنان البخاري

وَذَرُوا ظَاهِرَ الإِثْمِ وَبَاطِنَهُ 
إِنَّ الذِينَ يَكْسِبُونَ الإِثْمَ *سَيُجْزَوْنَ* بِمَا كَانُوا يَقْتَرِفُونَ

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أخرج أبونعيم في الحلية (5/167) بسنده عن شفي بن ماتع الأصبحي قال: ((*من كثر كلامه كثرت خطيئته*)).
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وبسنده فيه (5/149) أيضًا عن عبدالله بن أبي زكريا قال: ((*عالجت لساني عشرين سنةً قبل أن يستقيم لي*)). 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وفيه أيضًا عن ابن أبي زكريا قال: ((*عالجت الصمت عشرين سنةً فلم أقدر منه على ما أريد*)). 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وفيه أيضًا عن ابن أبي زكريا قال: ((*من كثر كلامه كثر سَقَطُه، ومن كثر سَقَطُه قلَّ وَرَعُه، ومن قلَّ وَرَعُه أمات الله قلبَه*)).

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قال بشر بن الحارث الحافي رحمه الله: ((*لا أعلم رجلًا أحب أن يُعْرَفَ إلَّا ذهب دينُه وافتضح*)).
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقال رحمه الله أيضًا: ((*لا يجد حلاوة الآخرة رجلٌ يحبُّ أنْ يعرفه الناس*)).

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأسند أبو نعيم في الحلية (2/364) عن مالك بن دينارٍ رحمه الله قال: ((*إنَّ لله تعالى عقوباتٍ، فتعاهدوهنَّ من أنفسكم، في القلب والأبدان، ضنكًا في المعيشة، ووهنًا في العبادة، وسخطةً في الرزق*)).

----------


## عدنان البخاري

*((*تلك الدَّار الآخرة نجعلها للَّذين لا يريدون علوًّا في الأرض ولا فسادًا *والعاقبة للمتَّقين**))*.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  عن أبي هريرة قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((إن الله عزوجل *قد أذهب عنكم* عُبِّيَّة الجاهلية، وفخرها بالآباء، مؤمن تقيٌّ، وفاجرٌ شقيٌّ، أنتم بنو آدم، وآدم من تراب؛ ليَدَعنَّ رجالٌ فخرهم بأقوامٍ إنَّما هم فحمٌ من فحم جهنَّم أو*ليكونن أهون على الله من الجعلان* التي تدفع بأنفها النَّتَن)).

----------


## أسماء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته 

في قوله تعالى
{ قال أعوذ بالله أن أكون من الجاهلين } 
قال الشيخ : 
فإن الجاهل هو الذي يتكلم بالكلام الذي لا فائدة فيه, وهو الذي يستهزئ بالناس. 
وأما العاقل, فيرى أن من أكبر العيوب المزرية بالدين والعقل, استهزاءه بمن هو آدمي مثله. 
وإن كان قد فضل عليه, فتفضيله يقتضي منه الشكر لربه, والرحمة لعباده .  

من تفسير السعدى 
 
******************************  *************

وقال عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه: 
"عليك بإخوان الصدق فإنهم  زينة في الرخاء وعدة في البلاء، وضع أمر أخيك على أحسنه حتى يجيئك ما يقلبك منه، واعتزل عدوك، ولا تصاحب الفاجر فتتعلم من فجوره،  ولا تطلعه على سرك، واستشر في أمورك الذين يخشون الله تعالى "

----------


## أسماء

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
*وكان ابن عمر يقول:* 
*(إذا أمسيت فلا تنتظر الصباح، وإذا أصبحت فلا تنتظر المساء، وخذ من صحتك* 
*لمرضك، ومن حياتك لموتك).*
*قال ابن رجب الحنبلي:*


*"وهذا الحديث أصل في قِصَر الأمل في الدنيا، وأن المؤمن لا ينبغي له أن يتخذ الدنيا وطناً ومسكناً فيطمئن فيها.*


*ولكن ينبغي أن يكون فيها كأنه على جناح سفر، يهيئ جهازه للرحيل، وقد اتفقت على ذلك وصايا الأنبياء وأتباعهم".*
قال عبدالله بن عمر بن العاص رضي الله عنه :
(ما من هدية يهديها المرء إلى أخيه خير له من كلمة حكمة ، ينفعه الله عز وجل بها في دينه )

----------


## عدنان البخاري

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته .. بارك الله فيك

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  في حلية أبي نعيم (9/164) بسنده عن أبي داود السجستاني قال: *((*لقيت مائتين من مشايخ العلم، فما رأيت مثل أحمد بن حنبل؛ *لم يكن يخوض في شيء ممَّا يخوض فيه الناس من أمر الدُّنيا،* *فإذا ذكر العلم تكلَّم**))*.

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

كان القَرَافي رحمه الله كثيرًا ما يتمثّل: 
وإذا جلستَ إلى الرِّجال وأشرقَتْ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  في جوّ باطِنك العلومُ الشُّرَّدُ  
فاحـذَرْ مناظرة الحَسُود؛ فإنّما   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تَغْتاطُ أنتَ ويسْتفيدُ وَيَحْـرَدُ "الدِّيباج" ص130.

----------


## خلوصي

> *((*تلك الدَّار الآخرة نجعلها للَّذين لا يريدون علوًّا في الأرض ولا فسادًا *والعاقبة للمتَّقين**))*.


اللهم ألحقنا بهم .. آمين آمين آمين .

----------


## أنس ع ح

آمين ..

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  حيَّاكم الله يا شيخ أشرف، تذكرتك في محلِّها، وما أكثر هذا في المنتديات.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأقرب منه مناظرة الأحمق العَيِي، فإن مدحت جهله وحلمت عنه زاد طيشًا وتطاولًا، وإن ذممته رأيت عيًّا وجهلًا.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقد صدق أبوالطيِّب حين قال:
أُخِذتُ بِمَدحِهِ فَرَأَيتُ لَهواً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مَقالي لِلأُحيمِقِ يا حَليمُ
وَلَمّا أَن هَجَوتُ رَأَيتُ عِيّاً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مَقالي لِاِبنِ آوى يا لَئيمُ!
فَهَل مِن عاذِرٍ في ذا وَفي ذا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فَمَدفوعٌ إِلى السَقَمِ السَقيمُ
إِذا أَتَتِ الإِساءَةُ مِن لَئيمٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَلَم أُلُمِ المُسيءَ فَمَن أَلومُ؟!

----------


## عدنان البخاري

• في أخلاق العلماء للآجري (ص/77) بسنده إلى مطر الورَّاق قال: سألت الحسن [هو البصري] عن مسألة؛ فقال فيها.
فقلتُ: يا أباسعيد.. يأبى عليك الفقهاء ويخالفونك.
فقال: *((* ثكلتك أمُّك يا مطر! وهل رأيت فقيهاً قط؟! وهل تدري ما الفقيه؟!  *الفقيهُ: الورِعُ، الزَّاهدُ، الذي لا يسخر ممَّن أسفل منه، ولا يهْمِز مَن فوقه، ولا يأخذ على علمٍ علَّمه الله حطاماً* *))*.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أسند الدَّارمي وغيره، عن ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه قال: (( إنَّ الذي يفتي الناس في كُلِّ ما يُسْتفتى *لمجنون* )).

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* في حلية أبي نعيم (3/239) بإسناده عن أبي حازم سلمة بن دينار رحمه الله قال: (( قد رضيتُ من أحدكم أن يُبْقِي على دينه كما يُبْقي على نَعْلَيه ))!*

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

(تذكرة)
(جزاك الله خيرا أستاذنا الفاضل عدنان)

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

وهنا معنى لطيف لا أدري هل أبوح به أم لا ؟
على كل حال، شيخنا الفاضل
(في حلية أبي نعيم)
أحب إلى نفسي لو قلت (الحلية لأبي نعيم)
ذلك؛ أن الحلية هي "حلية الأولياء"
لا "حلية أبي نعيم" فقط (ابتسامة)

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ما تكونش حنبلي يا مولانا الشيخ.. (ابتسامة) 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  جزاك الله خيرا على تدقيقك وتحريرك..

----------


## أسماء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته 

قال ابن القيم ـ رحمه الله تعالى ـ 
(زاد المعاد(4/195)
والله سبحانه إذا أراد بعبد خيرًا 
سقاه دواء من 
الابتلاء والامتحان 
على قدر حاله يستفرغ به من الأدواء المهلكة، 
حتى إذا هذبه ونقاه وصفاه،

أهَّلَه لأشرف مراتب الدنيا،
وهي عبوديتُه، 

وأرفع ثواب الآخرة، 

وهو رؤيته وقربه

----------


## أسماء

قال سفيان الثوري -رحمه الله-: "عند ذكر الصالحين تنزل الرحمة، ومن لم يحفظ من أخبارهم إلا ما بدر من بعضهم في بعض على الحسد والهفوات والتعصب والشهوات دون أن يعي بفضائلهم حرم التوفيق، ودخل في الغيبة المحرمة، وحاد عن الطريق".


وقال ابن حجر -رحمه الله-: "إن الذي يتصدى لضبط الوقائع من الأقوال والأفعال والرجال يلزمه التحري في النقل، فلا يجزم إلا بما يتحققه، ولا يكتفي بالقول الشائع، ولا سيما إن ترتب على ذلك مفسدة من الطعن في أحد من أهل العلم والصلاح. وإن كان في الواقعة أمر فادح سواء كان قولاً أو فعلاً أو موقفا في حق المستور فينبغي ألا يبالغ في إفشائه، ويكتفي بالإشارة لئلا يكون قد وقعت منه فلتة، ولذلك يحتاج المسلم أن يكون عارفا بمقادير الناس وأحوالهم ومنازلهم فلا يرفع الوضيع ولا يضع الرفيع".



*قال ابن القيم رحمهُ الله :* 
*"والكلمة الواحدة يقولها اثنان يريد منها أحدهما أعظم الباطل ويريد بها الأخر محض الحق، والاعتبار بطريقة القائل وسيرته ومذهبه وما يدعو إليه، وما يناظر عليه".*

*قال الشافعي رحمهُ الله : "ما ناظرت أحداً فأحببت أن يخطئ".*

*وقال أيضاً: "ما ناظرت أحدا إلا قلت اللهم أجر الحق على قلبه ولسانه، فإن كان الحق معي اتبعني، وإن كان الحق معه اتبعته".*

*قال الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي -رحمه الله-:*
* "والتحقيق أن الذي يدل عليه الدليل أن لازم المذهب الذي لم يصرح به صاحبه ولم يشر إليه، ولم يلتزمه ليس مذهباً؛ لأن القائل غير معصوم، وعلم المخلوق مهما بلغ فإنه قاصر، فبأي برهان نلزم القائل ما لم يلتزمه، ونقوّله ما لم يقل؟".*


*أسأل الله أن يجمع كلمة المسلمين على الحق الذي جاء به سيد الأنبياء والمرسلين*

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بارك الله فيكِ، ونفع بكِ أختي الكريمة..
.
• قال ابن الجوزي في صيد الخاطر (ص/128-129): ((ينبغي لكل ذي لبٍّ وفطنةٍ أن يحذر عواقب المعاصي؛ فإنه ليس بين الآدمي وبين الله تعالى قرابةٌ ولا رحم، وإنما هو قائمٌ بالقسط، حاكمٌ بالعدل.
وإن كان حلمه يسع الذنوب إلاَّ أنه إذا شاء عفا ؛ فعفا كلَّ كثيف من الذنوب، وإذا شاء أخذ، وأخذ باليسير!
• فالحذر الحذر.
• ولقد رأيت أقواماً من المترفين كانوا يتقلَّبون في الظلم والمعاصي الباطنة والظاهرة؛ فتعبوا من حيث لم يحتسبوا؛ فقُلِعَت أصولهم، ونُقِضَ ما بَنَوْا من قواعد أحكموها لذراريهم. وما كان ذلك إلاَّ أنهم أهملوا جانب الحق عزوجل، وظنوا أنَّ ما يفعلونه من خيرٍ يقاوم ما يجري من شرٍّ؛ فمالت سفينة ظنونهم؛ فدخلها من ماء الكيد ما أغرقهم.
• ورأيت أقواماً من المنتسبين إلى العلم أهملوا نظر الحق عزوجل إليهم في الخلوات؛ فمحا محاسن ذكرهم في الجلوات؛ فكانوا موجودين كالمعدومين، لا حلاوة لرؤيتهم، ولا قلبٌيحنُّ إلى لقائهم!
فالله الله في مراقبة الحقِّ عزوجل؛ فإنَّ ميزان عدله تبين فيه الذرة، وجزاؤه مرصدٌ للمخطيء ولو بعد حين. وربَّما ظنَّ أنه العفو، وهو إمهالٌ! وللذنوب عواقب سيئة.
• فالله الله.. الخلوات الخلوات.. البواطن البواطن؛ فإنَّ عليكم من الله عيناً ناظرة! وإياكم والاغترار بحلمه وكرمه ؛ فكم قد استدرج وكونوا على مراقبة الخطايا مجتهدين في محوها ، وما شيءٌ ينفع كالتضرَّع ن مع الحمية عن الخطايا ؛ فلعلَّه ... !
وهذا فصلٌ إذا تأمَّله المتعامل لله تعالى نفعه.
• ولقد قال بعض المراقبين لله تعالى: قدرت على لذَّةٍ هي غايةٌ، وليست بكبيرة، فنازعتني نفسي إليها؛ اعتماداً على صغرها، وعظم فضل الله تعالى وكرمه، فقلت لنفسي: إن غلبت هذه فأنتِ أنتِ، وإذا أتيت هذه فمن أنتِ؟! وذكَّرتها حالة أقوامٍ كانوا يفسحون لأنفسهم في مسامحةٍ = كيف انطوت أذكارهم، وتمكَّن الإعراض عنهم ؛ فارْعوَت ورجعت عمَّا همَّت به، والله الموفق)). انتهى كلامه رحمه الله.

----------


## أسماء

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته*

*قال ابن الجوزي رحمه الله** :* *"* *ضاق بي أمر أوجب غمّاً**لازماً دائماً ، وأخذت أبالغ في* * الفكر في الخلاص من هذه الهموم بكل حيلة وبكل وجه ،* *فما رأيت طريقا للخلاص** !! .**.* *فعرضت لي هذه الآية** : "* *وَمَن يَتَّقِ اللهَ يَجْعَل لَّهُ مَخْرَجا "* * - الطلاق :2** -**فعلمت أنّ التّقوى سببٌ من كلّ غمّ ، فما*  *كان إلاّ أن هممتُ بتحقيق* *التّقوى فوجدت المخرج** .* *فلا ينبغي* *لمخلوق أن يتوكل أو يتسبّب أو يتفكّر*  *إلاّ في طاعة الله تعالى وامتثال أمره ؛** فإنّ* *ذلك سببٌ لكلّ منغلق " - صيد الخاطر*

----------


## عدنان البخاري

*((وَقُلْ لِعِبَادِي يَقُولُوا الَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ إِنَّ الشَّيْطَانَ يَنْزَغُ بَيْنَهُمْ إِنَّ الشَّيْطَانَ كَانَ لِلإنْسَانِ عَدُوًّا مُبِينًا))*

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أخرج الشيخان في صحيحيهما عن ابن عمر ررر عن النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  قال: ((الظُّلم *ظُلُماتٌ* يوم القيامة)). 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأخرج مسلم عن أبي ذر ررر عن النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  فيما روى عن الله تبارك وتعالى أنَّه قال: ((يا عبادي إنِّي حَرَّمتُ الظُّلم على نفسي، وجعلته بينكم محرَّمًا؛ *فلا تظالموا*)).

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  *يَا أيُّها الإنْسَانُ ما غَرَّكَ بِرَبِّكَ الكَرِيم ؟!*  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قال ابن كثيرٍ رحمه الله: "هذا تهديدٌ، لا كما يتوهَّمه بعض النَّاس من أنَّه إرشادٌ إلى الجواب؛ حيث قال ((الكريم))، حتى يقول قائلهم: غرَّه كرمُه؛ بل المعنى في هذه الآية: ما غرَّك يا ابن آدم بربِّك الكريم -أي: العظيم- حتى أقدمت على معصيته وقابلته بما لا يليق، كما جاء في الحديث يقول الله تعالى يوم القيامة: يا ابن آدم *ما غرَّك بي؟* يا ابن آدم ماذا أجبت المرسلين؟
ثم ساق عن ابن عمر ررر قال: ((*غرَّهُ والله جهله*))، وعن ابن عباس والربيع بن خثيم والحسن مثل ذلك..".

----------


## عدنان البخاري

((* مِنْ المُؤْمِنِينَ رِجَالٌ صَدَقُوا مَا عَاهَدُوا اللهَ عَلَيْهِ فَمِنْهُمْ
مَنْ قَضَى نَحْبَهُ وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ يَنْتَظِرُ وَمَا بَدَّلُوا تَبْدِيلاً* ))

----------


## عدنان البخاري

(( وُجُوهٌ يَوْمَئِذٍ خَاشِعَةٌ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   عَامِلَةٌ نَاصِبَةٌ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تَصْلَى نَارًا حَامِيَةً ))*• أخرج عبد الرزاق وابن المنذر والحاكم عن أبي عمران الجوني قال: مرَّ عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه براهبٍ، فوقف، ونُوْدِي الرَّاهب فقيل له: هذا أمير المؤمنين، فاطَّلع فإذا إنسانٌ به من الضر والاجتهاد وترك الدُّنيا،  فلمَّا رآه عمر بكى، فقيل له: إنَّه نصراني، فقال: قد علمتُ، ولكنِّي رحمته، ذكرت قول الله ((عاملةٌ ناصبةٌ  تصلى ناراً حامية)) ! فرَحِمْتُ نَصَبَه واجتهاده وهو في النَّار.*



> وانظُر إلى الأقدَارِ جَارِيَةً بِمَا     قَد شَاءَ مِن غَيٍّ وَمِن إيمَانِ
> واجعَل لِقَلبِكَ مُقلَتينِ كِلاَهُمَا     بالحَقِّ في ذَا الخَلقِ نَاظِرَتَانِ
> فانظُر بِعَينِ الحُكمِ وَارحَمهمُ بِهَا     إذ لا تُرَدُّ مَشِيئةُ الدَّيَّانِ
> وانظُر بِعَينِ الأمرِ واحملهُم عَلَى     أحكَامِهِ فَهُمَا إذاً نَظَرانِ
> واجعَل لوجهكَ مُقلَتَينِ كِلاَهُما     مِن خَشيةِ الرَّحمنِ بَاكِيَتَانِ
> لَو شَاءَ رَبُّكَ كُنتَ أيضاً مِثلَهُم     فَالقَلبُ بَينَ أصابِعِ الرَّحمَنِ

----------


## ابن الرومية

جزاكم الله خيرا موعظة ف وقتها

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قال ابن مهدي: سأل رجل مالكاً عن مسألةٍ، وذكر أنَّه أُرْسِل فيها من مسير ستَّة أشهر من المغرب.
فقال له: ((أخبر الذي أرسلك أنَّه لا علم لي بها!)).
قال: ومن يعلمها ؟
قال: من علَّمه الله!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وسأله رجل عن مسألة استودعه إيَّاها أهل المغرب، فقال: ((ما أدري، ما ابتلينا بهذه المسألة في لدنا، ولا سمعنا أحداً من أشياخنا تكلَّم بها، ولكن تعود)).
فلما كان من الغد جاءه وقد حمل ثقله على بغلةٍ يقودها، فقال: مسألتي! فقال: ((ما أدري ما هي؟!)).
فقال الرجل: يا أبا عبد الله! تركتُ خلفي من يقول: ليس على وجه الأرض أعلمُ منك؟!
فقال مالك غير مستوحشٍ: ((إذا رجعت فأخبرهم أنِّي لا أحسن)).
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وسأله آخر فقال يا أبا عبد الله أجبني، فقال: ويحك! أتريد أن تجعلني حُجَّةً بينك وبين الله؟ فأحتاج أنا أولاً أنْ أنظر كيف خلاصي، ثم أخلصك!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وعن الهيثم بن جميل قال: سمعتُ مالكًا سئل عن ثمان وأربعين مسألة، فأجاب في اثنتين وثلاثين منها بـ((لا أدري)).
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وعن خالد بن خداش، قال: قَدِمتُ على مالكٍ بأربعين مسألة، فما أجابني منها إلَّا في خمس مسائل.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وعن ابن سرح عن ابن وهب قال: *لو أردُّتُ أنصرف كل يومٍ بألواحي ملأى عند مالك بن أنسٍ فيما يُسْأل، ويقول:* ((لا أدري))*، انصرفت بها.*
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قال ابن سرح: وقد صار لا أدري عند أهل زماننا هذا عيبًا!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وعن ابن وهب عن مالك أنَّ سمع عبد الله بن يزيد بن هرمز يقول: ينبغي للعالم أن يورث جلساءه قول: ((لا أدري))، حتى يكون ذلك أصلا يفزعون إليه.

----------


## خلوصي

> قال ابن مهدي: سأل رجل مالكاً عن مسألةٍ، وذكر أنَّه أُرْسِل فيها من مسير ستَّة أشهر من المغرب.
> فقال له: ((أخبر الذي أرسلك أنَّه لا علم لي بها!)).
> قال: ومن يعلمها ؟
> قال: من علَّمه الله!
>  وسأله رجل عن مسألة استودعه إيَّاها أهل المغرب، فقال: ((ما أدري، ما ابتلينا بهذه المسألة في لدنا، ولا سمعنا أحداً من أشياخنا تكلَّم بها، ولكن تعود)).
> فلما كان من الغد جاءه وقد حمل ثقله على بغلةٍ يقودها، فقال: مسألتي! فقال: ((ما أدري ما هي؟!)).
> فقال الرجل: يا أبا عبد الله! تركتُ خلفي من يقول: ليس على وجه الأرض أعلمُ منك؟!
> فقال مالك غير مستوحشٍ: ((إذا رجعت فأخبرهم أنِّي لا أحسن)).
>  وسأله آخر فقال يا أبا عبد الله أجبني، فقال: ويحك! أتريد أن تجعلني حُجَّةً بينك وبين الله؟ فأحتاج أنا أولاً أنْ أنظر كيف خلاصي، ثم أخلصك!
> ...


لكننا الآن تدري كل شيء !!
حتى ما كان منه متعلّقا بالناس و حقيقة ما يفعلون .... ؟ !!
حتى لو جاء أحدهم ليقول لنا مهلا فقد أخطأتم في تصوراتكم عنا ... ؟!!
....... لسان حالنا :
" قف يا هذا عند حدك !! فإن علمنا المحيط قد سبق ... و ما من سبيل إلى إقناعنا بغيره " ؟ !! " بل إننا نكره أن نعرف أن حقيقة حاله هي غير ما نعرف ؟!!  لكي لا نراجع أنفسنا فتهتز كينونانتنا التي بنيناها في غفلة عن تقوى الله و قصور عن التحقيق " ؟؟ !!

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بارك الله فيك وسدَّدنا وإيَّاك للحق، ولكنَّك كبَّرتَ الخطَّ .. ويبدو أنَّك تريد أن توصل رسالةً إلى أخيك أوغيره. (ابتسامة)

----------


## خلوصي

> بارك الله فيك وسدَّدنا وإيَّاك للحق، ولكنَّك كبَّرتَ الخطَّ .. ويبدو أنَّك تريد أن توصل رسالةً إلى أخيك أوغيره. (ابتسامة)


كسرت سني فلا أقدر على رد الابتسامة اليوم إلا أن تظهر كأنها صفراوية  :Smile:  ..
أما عن الرد فلا أدري كيف كتبته !!؟؟ .. كل ما حدث أن الأستاذ ابن الرومية وضع رابط موضوعكم هذا هناك و السياق هناك حارّ !! فما كان مني إلا أن دخلت ... ثم اندفعت ؟!! فالمعذرة لأن الزمان زمان عيد ... و كل عام و أنتم بخير .

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لا بأس عليك يا أخانا الكريم.. وأسأل الله أن يسلَّ من قلوبنا الحزن على فوات الأعمال وتمامها في مواسم الخيرات، وأن يعيد علينا وعليكم الأعياد ومواسم الخير ونحن على خير وعافية وصلاح.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بيَّض الله ابتساماتك (ابتسامة) وكسا وجهك الهشاشة والبشاشة وألهم قلبك السداد والهداية ..

----------


## عدنان البخاري

*(( وَمِنْ النَّاسِ مَنْ يَعْبُدُ اللهَ عَلَى حَرْفٍ
فَإِنْ أَصَابَهُ خَيْرٌ اطْمَأَنَّ بِهِ وَإِنْ أَصَابَتْهُ فِتْنَةٌ انقَلَبَ عَلَى وَجْهِهِ
خَسِرَ الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةَ ذَلِكَ هُوَ الْخُسْرَانُ الْمُبِينُ ))*

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  في تاريخ ابن معين -رواية الدوري- قال قبيصة: ((لا يُفْلِحُ من لا يَعْرِفُ اختلافَ النَّاس !)).

----------


## أسماء

كلماتٌ منتقاة من رسالة الحافظ ابن رجب رحمه الله ؛
" الفرق بين النّصيحة و التّعيير " :
- قال عمر رضي الله عنه : لا تظنّ بكلمةٍ خرجت من أخيك المسلم سوءاً و أنت تجد لها في الخير محملاً .



- قيل لبعض السّلف : أتحبّ أن يخبرك أحدٌ بعيوبك ؟
فقال : إن كان يريد أن يوبّخني فلا .



- و قال الفضيل بن عياض : المؤمن يستر و ينصح ، و الفاجر يهتك و يعيّر .

و هذه من رسالة :
 " آداب العشرة و ذكر الصّحبة
 و الأخوّة "
لأبي البركات بدر الدّين الغزّي رحمه الله :
- قال ابن مازن : المؤمن يطلب معاذير إخوانه ، و المنافق يطلب عثراتهم .

- وبالغ حمدون القصّار فقال : إذا زلّ أخ من إخوانك فاطلب له تسعين عذرا ، فإن لم يقبل ذلك فأنت المَعيبُ .

- قال الفضيل : الفتوّة الصّفح عن عثرات الإخوان .

- قال ابن الأعرابي : تناسى مساوئ الإخوان يدم لك ودّهم .

- قال السّقطي : من أجلّ أخلاق الأبرار : سلامة الصّدر للإخوان و النّصيحة لهم .

- قال التّستري : لا يشمّ رائحة الصّدق من داهن نفسه أو غيره .

- قال جعفر الصّادق : عظّموا أقداركم بالتّغافل .

- قال عبد الرّحمن بن مهدي : إذا تأكّد الإخاء سقط الثّناء .
-و مثله عن الحجّي: حبّي لك يمنع مني الثّناء عليك !

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  جزاك الله خيرًا يا أختنا الكريمة.. نصائح نفيسة جيِّدة..

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قال سفيان بن عيينة: ((... فكذلك تجد من الآدميين من لو سمع خمسين حكمةً لم يتحفَّظ واحدةً منها، وإن أخطأ رجلٌ عن نفسه أوحكى خطأ غيره *تروَّاه وحفظه*)).

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* قال ابن الصَّلاح رحمه الله في علوم الحديث: ثم ليَحْذَر أنْ يخرج إلى النَّاس ما يصنِّفُه إلَّا بعد تهذيبه وتحريره، وإعادة النَّظر فيه وتكريره، ولْيَتَّقِ أن يجمع ما لم يتأهَّل بعدُ لاجتناء ثمَرَتِه، واقتناص فائدة جمْعِهِ؛ كيلا يكون حكمُهُ ما رويناه عن علي بن المديني قال: إذا رأيْتَ الحَدَث أوَّل ما يكتب الحديث يجمع حديث الغُسْل وحديث مَنْ كَذَب فاكتب على قفاه: ((لا يُفْلِح)).*

----------


## عدنان البخاري

*• تعزية وتثبيت من كلام الله تعالى.. تدبَّروا القرآن؛ فإنَّ آياته خير زادٍ للمؤمنين:

(( رَبَّنَا إِنَّنَا سَمِعْنَا مُنَادِياً يُنَادِي لِلإِيمَانِ أَنْ آمِنُوا بِرَبِّكُمْ فَآمَنَّا رَبَّنَا فَاغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا وَكَفِّرْ عَنَّا سَيِّئَاتِنَا وَتَوَفَّنَا مَعَ الأَبْرَارِ   رَبَّنَا وَآتِنَا مَا وَعَدْتَنَا عَلَى رُسُلِكَ وَلا تُخْزِنَا يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ إِنَّكَ لا تُخْلِفُ الْمِيعَادَ  فَاسْتَجَابَ لَهُمْ رَبُّهُمْ أَنِّي لا أُضِيعُ عَمَلَ عَامِلٍ مِنْكُمْ مِنْ ذَكَرٍ أَوْ أُنْثَى بَعْضُكُمْ مِنْ بَعْضٍ فَالَّذِينَ هَاجَرُوا وَأُخْرِجُوا مِنْ دِيَارِهِمْ وَأُوذُوا فِي سَبِيلِي وَقَاتَلُوا وَقُتِلُوا لأكَفِّرَنَّ عَنْهُمْ سَيِّئَاتِهِمْ وَلأدْخِلَنَّهُ  مْ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الأَنْهَارُ ثَوَاباً مِنْ عِنْدِ اللهِ وَاللهُ عِنْدَهُ حُسْنُ الثَّوَابِ))*

----------


## عدنان البخاري

(( قَدْ خَلَتْ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ سُنَنٌ فَسِيرُوا فِي الأَرْضِ فَانْظُروا كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الْمُكَذِّبِينَ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  هَذَا بَيَانٌ لِلنَّاسِ وَهُدًى وَمَوْعِظَةٌ لِلْمُتَّقِينَ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَلا تَهِنُوا وَلا تَحْزَنُوا وَأَنْتُمْ الأَعْلَوْنَ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إِنْ يَمْسَسْكُمْ قَرْحٌ فَقَدْ مَسَّ الْقَوْمَ قَرْحٌ مِثْلُهُ وَتِلْكَ الأَيَّامُ نُدَاوِلُهَا بَيْنَ النَّاسِ وَلِيَعْلَمَ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَيَتَّخِذَ مِنْكُمْ شُهَدَاءَ وَاللَّهُ لا يُحِبُّ الظَّالِمِينَ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَلِيُمَحِّصَ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَيَمْحَقَ الْكَافِرِينَ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أَمْ حَسِبْتُمْ أَنْ تَدْخُلُوا الْجَنَّةَ وَلَمَّا يَعْلَمْ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ جَاهَدُوا مِنْكُمْ وَيَعْلَمَ الصَّابِرِينَ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَلَقَدْ كُنْتُمْ تَمَنَّوْن الْمَوْتَ مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ تَلْقَوْهُ فَقَدْ رَأَيْتُمُوهُ وَأَنْتُمْ تَنْظُرُونَ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَمَا مُحَمَّدٌ إِلاَّ رَسُولٌ قَدْ خَلَتْ مِنْ قَبْلِهِ الرُّسُلُ أَفَإِيْن مَاتَ أَوْ قُتِلَ انْقَلَبْتُمْ عَلَى أَعْقَابِكُمْ وَمَنْ يَنْقَلِبْ عَلَى عَقِبَيْهِ فَلَنْ يَضُرَّ اللَّهَ شَيْئاً وَسَيَجْزِي اللَّهُ الشَّاكِرِينَ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَمَا كَانَ لِنَفْسٍ أَنْ تَمُوتَ إِلاَّ بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ كِتَاباً مُؤَجَّلاً وَمَنْ يُرِدْ ثَوَابَ الدُّنْيَا نُؤْتِهِ مِنْهَا وَمَنْ يُرِدْ ثَوَابَ الآخِرَةِ نُؤْتِهِ مِنْهَا وَسَنَجْزِي الشَّاكِرِينَ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَكَأَيِّنْ مِنْ نَبِيٍّ قَاتَلَ مَعَهُ رِبِّيُّونَ كَثِيرٌ فَمَا وَهَنُوا لِمَا أَصَابَهُمْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَمَا ضَعُفُوا وَمَا اسْتَكَانُوا وَاللَّهُ يُحِبُّ الصَّابِرِينَ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَمَا كَانَ قَوْلَهُمْ إِلاَّ أَنْ قَالُوا رَبَّنَا اغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا وَإِسْرَافَنَا فِي أَمْرِنَا وَثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَنَا وَانْصُرْنَا عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْكَافِرِينَ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فَآتَاهُمْ اللَّهُ ثَوَابَ الدُّنْيَا وَحُسْنَ ثَوَابِ الآخِرَةِ وَاللَّهُ يُحِبُّ الْمُحْسِنِينَ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنْ تُطِيعُوا الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا يَرُدُّوكُمْ عَلَى أَعْقَابِكُمْ فَتَنْقَلِبُوا خَاسِرِينَ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بَلْ اللَّهُ مَوْلاكُمْ وَهُوَ خَيْرُ النَّاصِرِينَ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  سَنُلْقِي فِي قُلُوبِ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا الرُّعْبَ بِمَا أَشْرَكُوا بِاللَّهِ مَا لَمْ يُنَزِّلْ بِهِ سُلْطَاناً وَمَأْوَاهُمْ النَّارُ وَبِئْسَ مَثْوَى الظَّالِمِينَ ))*

 كتاب ربنا خير مفر وملجأ..
 هذه من أعظم دروس غزوة أحد..
 لنقرأ هذه الآيات المؤثِّرة.. لنقرأها بتأمل وتدبُّرٍ وتصوِّرٍ للموقف هناك وهنا.. في ذاك الزمان وهذا.. في تلك الحال وهذه..
 لنعد قراءتها مرات ومرات..
*



> ......

----------


## ابن الرومية

أبكيتنا شيخنا الكريم اللهم ارحم ضعفنا و قونا على ذنوبنا

----------


## عدنان البخاري

ألم اعتصرني.. صور هزَّتني
ما وجدُّت ملجأً له غير كتاب الله..



> : ((  وَلا تَحْسَبَنَّ الَّذِينَ قُتِلُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللهِ أَمْوَاتاً بَلْ أَحْيَاءٌ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ يُرْزَقُونَ  فَرِحِينَ بِمَا آتَاهُمْ اللَّهُ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ وَيَسْتَبْشِرُو  نَ بِالَّذِينَ لَمْ يَلْحَقُوا بِهِمْ مِنْ خَلْفِهِمْ أَلاَّ خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ  يَسْتَبْشِرُونَ بِنِعْمَةٍ مِنْ اللهِ وَفَضْلٍ وَأَنَّ اللهَ لا يُضِيعُ أَجْرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ  الَّذِينَ اسْتَجَابُوا للهِ وَالرَّسُولِ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا أَصَابَهُمْ الْقَرْحُ لِلَّذِينَ أَحْسَنُوا مِنْهُمْ وَاتَّقَوْا أَجْرٌ عَظِيمٌ  الَّذِينَ قَالَ لَهُمْ النَّاسُ إِنَّ النَّاسَ قَدْ جَمَعُوا لَكُمْ فَاخْشَوْهُمْ فَزَادَهُمْ إِيمَاناً وَقَالُوا حَسْبُنَا اللهُ وَنِعْمَ الْوَكِيلُ  ))[/SIZE]

----------


## ابن الرومية

هذا نفسه ما تلاه وصرح به مشعل في المقابلة مع الجزيرة منذ ساعة

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  جزاكم الله خيرًا يا أيها الشيخ الكريم.. وكم نحن بحاجة إلى التعبئة النفسية والتثبيت والتصبير على هذه المصيبة مع غيرها ممَّا يمكن القيام به تجاه إخواننا المستضعفين هناك.

----------


## أبو الفداء

اللهم العن اليهود ومن شايعهم .. وارفع الفتنة عن بلاد المسلمين .. وامدد عبادك المخلصين هناك بمدد الثبات والاحتساب يا رب العالمين.
آمين

----------


## عدنان البخاري

*(( وَإِذَا جَاءَهُمْ أَمْرٌ مِنَ الأَمْنِ أَوْ الْخَوْفِ أَذَاعُوا بِهِ وَلَوْ رَدُّوهُ إِلَى الرَّسُولِ وَإِلَى أُوْلِي الأَمْرِ مِنْهُمْ لَعَلِمَهُ الَّذِينَ يَسْتَنْبِطُونَ  هُ مِنْهُمْ وَلَوْلا فَضْلُ اللهِ عَلَيْكُمْ وَرَحْمَتُهُ لاتَّبَعْتُمْ الشَّيْطَانَ إِلاَّ قَلِيلاً • فَقَاتِلْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللهِ لا تُكَلَّفُ إِلاَّ نَفْسَكَ وَحَرِّضْ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عَسَى اللهُ أَنْ يَكُفَّ بَأْسَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَاللهُ أَشَدُّ بَأْساً وَأَشَدُّ تَنكِيلاً ))*

----------


## خلوصي

" لو لم نضع إيماننا على المحك الأصغر لتوهمّنا القدرة على الجهاد الأكبر ...

 حتى إذا فتحت الحدود
 " تولّوا إلا قليلا منهم " " !؟!

----------


## أسماء

> <B>• تعزية وتثبيت من كلام الله تعالى.. تدبَّروا القرآن؛ فإنَّ آياته خير زادٍ للمؤمنين:</B>
> 
> <B>(( رَبَّنَا إِنَّنَا سَمِعْنَا مُنَادِياً يُنَادِي لِلإِيمَانِ أَنْ آمِنُوا بِرَبِّكُمْ فَآمَنَّا رَبَّنَا فَاغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا وَكَفِّرْ عَنَّا سَيِّئَاتِنَا وَتَوَفَّنَا مَعَ الأَبْرَارِ  رَبَّنَا وَآتِنَا مَا وَعَدْتَنَا عَلَى رُسُلِكَ وَلا تُخْزِنَا يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ إِنَّكَ لا تُخْلِفُ الْمِيعَادَ  فَاسْتَجَابَ لَهُمْ رَبُّهُمْ أَنِّي لا أُضِيعُ عَمَلَ عَامِلٍ مِنْكُمْ مِنْ ذَكَرٍ أَوْ أُنْثَى بَعْضُكُمْ مِنْ بَعْضٍ فَالَّذِينَ هَاجَرُوا وَأُخْرِجُوا مِنْ دِيَارِهِمْ وَأُوذُوا فِي سَبِيلِي وَقَاتَلُوا وَقُتِلُوا لأكَفِّرَنَّ عَنْهُمْ سَيِّئَاتِهِمْ وَلأدْخِلَنَّهُ  مْ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الأَنْهَارُ ثَوَاباً مِنْ عِنْدِ اللهِ وَاللهُ عِنْدَهُ حُسْنُ الثَّوَابِ))</B>


(( وَإِذَا جَاءَهُمْ أَمْرٌ مِنَ الأَمْنِ أَوْ الْخَوْفِ أَذَاعُوا بِهِ وَلَوْ رَدُّوهُ إِلَى الرَّسُولِ وَإِلَى أُوْلِي الأَمْرِ مِنْهُمْ لَعَلِمَهُ الَّذِينَ يَسْتَنْبِطُونَ  هُ مِنْهُمْ وَلَوْلا فَضْلُ اللهِ عَلَيْكُمْ وَرَحْمَتُهُ لاتَّبَعْتُمْ الشَّيْطَانَ إِلاَّ قَلِيلاً • فَقَاتِلْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللهِ لا تُكَلَّفُ إِلاَّ نَفْسَكَ وَحَرِّضْ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عَسَى اللهُ أَنْ يَكُفَّ بَأْسَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَاللهُ أَشَدُّ بَأْساً وَأَشَدُّ تَنكِيلاً ))

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته 
جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء

----------


## عدنان البخاري

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ... وإيَّاك وبارك الله فيكِ 

(( ادْعُوا رَبَّكُمْ تَضَرُّعاً وَخُفْيَةً إِنَّهُ لا يُحِبُّ الْمُعْتَدِينَ  •  وَلا تُفْسِدُوا فِي الأَرْضِ بَعْدَ إِصْلاحِهَا وَادْعُوهُ خَوْفاً وَطَمَعاً إِنَّ رَحْمَةَ اللَّهِ قَرِيبٌ مِنْ الْمُحْسِنِينَ ))*

----------


## عدنان البخاري

((إِذْ جَاءُوكُمْ مِنْ فَوْقِكُمْ وَمِنْ أَسْفَلَ مِنْكُمْ وَإِذْ زَاغَتْ الأَبْصَارُ وَبَلَغَتْ القُلُوبُ الْحَنَاجِرَ وَتَظُنُّونَ بِاللهِ الظُّنُونَ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  هُنَالِكَ ابْتُلِيَ المُؤْمِنُونَ وَزُلْزِلُوا زِلْزَالاً شَدِيداً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَإِذْ يَقُولُ المُنَافِقُونَ وَالَّذِينَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ مَرَضٌ مَا وَعَدَنَا الله وَرَسُولُهُ إِلاَّ غُرُوراً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَإِذْ قَالَتْ طَائِفَةٌ مِنْهُمْ يَا أَهْلَ يَثْرِبَ لا مُقَامَ لَكُمْ فَارْجِعُوا وَيَسْتَأْذِنُ فَرِيقٌ مِنْهُمْ النَّبِيَّ يَقُولُونَ إِنَّ بُيُوتَنَا عَوْرَةٌ وَمَا هِيَ بِعَوْرَةٍ إِنْ يُرِيدُونَ إِلاَّ فِرَاراً   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَلَوْ دُخِلَتْ عَلَيْهِمْ مِنْ أَقْطَارِهَا ثُمَّ سُئِلُوا الْفِتْنَةَ لآتَوْهَا وَمَا تَلَبَّثُوا بِهَا إِلاَّ يَسِيراً   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَلَقَدْ كَانُوا عَاهَدُوا اللَّهَ مِنْ قَبْلُ لا يُوَلُّونَ الأَدْبَارَ وَكَانَ عَهْدُ اللَّهِ مَسْئُولاً   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قُلْ لَنْ يَنْفَعَكُمْ الْفِرَارُ إِنْ فَرَرْتُمْ مِنْ الْمَوْتِ أَوْ الْقَتْلِ وَإِذاً لا تُمَتَّعُونَ إِلاَّ قَلِيلاً   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   قُلْ مَنْ ذَا الَّذِي يَعْصِمُكُمْ مِنْ اللَّهِ إِنْ أَرَادَ بِكُمْ سُوءاً أَوْ أَرَادَ بِكُمْ رَحْمَةً وَلا يَجِدُونَ لَهُمْ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ وَلِيّاً وَلا نَصِيراً   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   قَدْ يَعْلَمُ اللَّهُ الْمُعَوِّقِينَ مِنْكُمْ وَالْقَائِلِينَ لإِخْوَانِهِمْ هَلُمَّ إِلَيْنَا وَلا يَأْتُونَ الْبَأْسَ إِلاَّ قَلِيلاً   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   أَشِحَّةً عَلَيْكُمْ فَإِذَا جَاءَ الْخَوْفُ رَأَيْتَهُمْ يَنْظُرُونَ إِلَيْكَ تَدُورُ أَعْيُنُهُمْ كَالَّذِي يُغْشَى عَلَيْهِ مِنْ الْمَوْتِ فَإِذَا ذَهَبَ الْخَوْفُ سَلَقُوكُمْ بِأَلْسِنَةٍ حِدَادٍ أَشِحَّةً عَلَى الْخَيْرِ أُوْلَئِكَ لَمْ يُؤْمِنُوا فَأَحْبَطَ اللَّهُ أَعْمَالَهُمْ وَكَانَ ذَلِكَ عَلَى اللَّهِ يَسِيراً   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   يَحْسَبُونَ الأَحْزَابَ لَمْ يَذْهَبُوا وَإِنْ يَأْتِ الأَحْزَابُ يَوَدُّوا لَوْ أَنَّهُمْ بَادُونَ فِي الأَعْرَابِ يَسْأَلُونَ عَنْ أَنْبَائِكُمْ وَلَوْ كَانُوا فِيكُمْ مَا قَاتَلُوا إِلاَّ قَلِيلاً   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لَقَدْ كَانَ لَكُمْ فِي رَسُولِ اللَّهِ أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ لِمَنْ كَانَ يَرْجُو اللَّهَ وَالْيَوْمَ الآخِرَ وَذَكَرَ اللَّهَ كَثِيراً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   وَلَمَّا رَأَى الْمُؤْمِنُونَ الأَحْزَابَ قَالُوا هَذَا مَا وَعَدَنَا اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَصَدَقَ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَمَا زَادَهُمْ إِلاَّ إِيمَاناً وَتَسْلِيماً   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   مِنْ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ رِجَالٌ صَدَقُوا مَا عَاهَدُوا اللَّهَ عَلَيْهِ فَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ قَضَى نَحْبَهُ وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ يَنْتَظِرُ وَمَا بَدَّلُوا تَبْدِيلاً   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   لِيَجْزِيَ اللَّهُ الصَّادِقِينَ بِصِدْقِهِمْ وَيُعَذِّبَ الْمُنَافِقِينَ إِنْ شَاءَ أَوْ يَتُوبَ عَلَيْهِمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ غَفُوراً رَحِيماً   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   وَرَدَّ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بِغَيْظِهِمْ لَمْ يَنَالُوا خَيْراً وَكَفَى اللَّهُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ الْقِتَالَ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ قَوِيّاً عَزِيزاً)).

----------


## ابن الرومية

> وَإِذْ يَقُولُ المُنَافِقُونَ وَالَّذِينَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ مَرَضٌ مَا وَعَدَنَا الله وَرَسُولُهُ إِلاَّ غُرُوراً


بارك الله فيكم

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* وفيكم بارك الله، وجزاكم الله خيرًا ونفع بكم..*

*(( وَلَقَدْ كُذِّبَتْ رُسُلٌ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ فَصَبَرُوا عَلَى مَا كُذِّبُوا وَأُوذُوا حَتَّى أَتَاهُمْ نَصْرُنَا وَلا مُبَدِّلَ لِكَلِمَاتِ اللهِ وَلَقَدْ جَاءَكَ مِنْ نَبَإِ الْمُرْسَلِينَ ))*

----------


## عدنان البخاري

لو قد رَأَيت الصَغيرَ مِن عَمَلِ الـ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   ـخَيرِ ثَواباً عَجِبتُ مِن كِبَرِه
أو قد رَأَيت الحقيرَ من عَمَلِ الشَّـ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ـرِّ جَزاءً أَشفَقتُ مِن حَذَرِه

----------


## عدنان البخاري

((وَقَالَ الْمَلأ مِنْ قَوْمِ فِرْعَوْنَ أَتَذَرُ مُوسَى وَقَوْمَهُ لِيُفْسِدُوا فِي الأَرْضِ وَيَذَرَكَ وَآلِهَتَكَ قَالَ سَنُقَتِّلُ أَبْنَاءَهُمْ وَنَسْتَحْيِ نِسَاءَهُمْ وَإِنَّا فَوْقَهُمْ قَاهِرُونَ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قَالَ مُوسَى لِقَوْمِهِ اسْتَعِينُوا بِاللهِ وَاصْبِرُوا إِنَّ الأَرْضَ للهِ يُورِثُهَا مَنْ يَشَاءُ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ وَالْعَاقِبَةُ لِلْمُتَّقِينَ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  *قَالُوا أُوذِينَا مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ تَأْتِيَنَا وَمِنْ بَعْدِ مَا جِئْتَنَا؟!!* قَالَ عَسَى رَبُّكُمْ أَنْ يُهْلِكَ عَدُوَّكُمْ وَيَسْتَخْلِفَك  ُمْ فِي الأَرْضِ فَيَنظُرَ كَيْفَ تَعْمَلُونَ! )).

----------


## أسماء

السلام عليكم وحمة الله و بركاته 


بارك الله فيكم 

قال /الخطيب البغدادي - رحمه الله - :


(( قد جعل رب العالمين الطائفة المنصورة حراس الدين ، وصرف عنهم كيد المعاندين ، لتمسكهم بالشرع المتين ، واقتفائهم آثار الصحابة والتابعين .


فشأنهم حفظ الآثار ، وقطع المفاوز والقفار ، وركوب البراري والبحار في اقتباس ما شرع الرسول المصطفى ، لا يعرجون عنه إلى رأي ولا هوى .


قبلوا شريعته قولا وفعلا ، وحرسوا سنته حفظا ونقلا ، حتى ثبَّتوا بذلك أصلها ، وكانوا أحق بها وأهلها ، وكم من ملحد يروم أن يخلط بالشريعة ما ليس منها ، والله تعالى يذب بأصحاب الحديث عنها ، فهم الحفاظ لأركانها ، والقوَّام بأمرها وشأنها إذا صدف عن الدفاع عنها فهم دونها يناضلون : " أُوْلَئِكَ حِزْبُ اللَّهِ أَلَا إِنَّ حِزْبَ اللَّهِ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ " [ المجادلة : 22 ] 

( " شرف أصحاب الحديث " [ ص : 31 ] .

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بارك الله فيكِ..

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  في حلية الأولياء (3/230) عن أبي حازم الأعرج سلمة بن دينار رحمه الله قال: ((ينبغي للمؤمن أن يكون أشد حفظًا للسانه منه لموضع قدَمَيه)).

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقال أبو حازم الأعرج أيضًا كما في حلية الأولياء (3/239): ((*من عرف الدُّنيا لم يفرح فيها برخاء، ولم يحزن على بلوى*)).
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقال رحمه الله أيضًا: ((ما في الدُّنيا شيءٌ يسرُّك إلَّا وقد أُلْزِق به شيء يسؤك)).

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* في الصَّحيحين، من حديث عبدالرحمن بن سمرة ررر قال: قال لي رسول الله : (( يا عبدالرحمن لا تسأل الإمارة؛ فإنَّك إنْ أُعْطِيْتها عن مسألةٍ وُكِلْتَ إليها، وإنْ أُعْطِيْتها عن غير مسألةٍ أُعِنْتَ عليها )).
 وفي صحيح مسلمٍ، من حديث أبي ذرٍّ ررر قال: قلتُ: يا رسول الله، أَلَا تستعملني؟ قال: فضَرَب بيده على منكبي، ثم قال: (( يا أبا ذَرٍّ إنَّك ضعيفٌ، وإنَّها أمانةٌ، وإنَّها يوم القيامة خزيٌ وندامةٌ، إلَّا من أخذها بحقِّها وأدَّى الذي عليه فيها )).*

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* أخرج ابن أبي الدُّنيا في الصَّمت وآداب اللِّسان، بسنده عن سعيد بن العاص رحمه الله أنَّه قال لابنه: ((يا بُنَيَّ.. لا تُمَازح الشَّريف فيحقد عليك، ولا تمازح الدَّنيء فيجترىء عليك)).
 وفيه بسنده عن محمد بن المنكدر قال: قالت لي أمِّي: ((لا تمازح الصِّبيان فتهون عليهم)).
 وأسند في الحلم عن الأحنف بن قيس قال: قال عمر بن الخطاب ررر: ((من كثر ضحكه قَلَّت هيبته، ومن مزح استُخِفَّ به، ومن أكثر من شيءٍ عُرِف به، ومن كثر كلامه كثر سقَطُه، ومن كثر سَقَطُه قلَّ حياؤُه، ومن قَلَّ حياؤُه قلَّ ورَعُه، ومن قلَّ وَرَعُه قلَّ خيره، ومن كثر أكْلُه لم يجد لذكر الله لذَّةً، ومن كثر نوْمُه لم يجد في عمْرِهِ بَرَكَةً، ومن كثر كلامه في النَّاس سقط حقُّه عند الله وخرج من الدُّنيا على غير الاستقامة)).*

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* أخرج أبونعيم في الحلية (4/223) بسنده عن إبراهيم النَّخعي قال: ((لقد تكلَّمتُ ولو وجدُّت بُدًّا ما تكلَّمْتُ، وإنَّ زمانًا أكون فيه "فقيه الكوفة" لزمان سوءٍ)).*

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* وأسند أبونعيم في الحلية (4/249) عن عون بن عبدالله قال: (( ما أحسبُ أحدًا تفرَّغَ لعيب النَّاس إلَّا من غفلةٍ غفلها عن نفسه )).
*

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* وفي حلية الأولياء لأبي نعيم أيضًا (4/92): بسنده عن أبي المليح قال: "قرأ يومًا ميمون بن مهران: ((وامتازوا اليوم أيُّها المجرمون)) فرَقَّ حتى بَكَى، ثم قال: ما سمع الخلائق بعتبٍ أشد منه قط".*

----------


## عدنان البخاري

*
 قال أبوحازم سلمة بن دينار الأعرج: اشتدَّت مؤونة الدِّين والدُّنيا!
قيل: وكيف ذاك يا أبا حازم؟
قال: « أمَّا الدِّين فلا تجد عليه أعوانًا، وأمَّا الدُّنيا فلا تمُدُّ يدَكَ إلى شيءٍ منها إلَّا وجَدْت فاجِرًا قد سبقك إليه ».
*

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* وفي الحلية لأبي نعيم (2/235): قال مورق العجلي: «تعلمت الصَّمت في عشر سنين، وما قلتُ شيئًا قطُّ إذا غضبتُ ((أندم عليه))، إذا ذهب عنِّي الغضب».*

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* وفي الحلية أيضًا (3/5): قال أيوبُ السِّختياني: «لا يستوي العبد أولا يسود العبد حتَّى يكون فيه خصلتان؛ اليأس ممَّا في أيدي النَّاس، والتَّغافل عما يكون منهم».*

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* قال الإمام ابن قيِّم الجوزيَّة رحمه الله في مدارج السَّالكين (2/16): «الفُسَّاق يزدحمون على مواضع الرَّغبة في الدُّنيا، ولتلك المواقف بهم كظيظٌ من الزِّحام! فالزَّاهد يأنف من مشاركتهم في تلك المواقف، ويرفع نفسه عنها؛ لخِسَّة شركائِهِ فيها.
كما قيل لبعضهم: ما الذي زهَّدك في الدُّنيا؟
قال: قِلَّة وفائها، وكثرة جفائها، وخِسَّة شركائها»!*

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

> * وفي الحلية أيضًا (3/5): قال أيوبُ السِّختياني: «لا يستوي العبد أولا يسود العبد حتَّى يكون فيه خصلتان؛ اليأس ممَّا في أيدي النَّاس، والتَّغافل عما يكون منهم».*


ولكن هذه لا تصلح لـ "مُشرِف" شيخنا الكريم، فتنبّه! : )

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> ولكن هذه لا تصلح لـ "مُشرِف" شيخنا الكريم، فتنبّه! : )


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بل تصلح يا شيخ أشرف أحيانًا إذا كانت القضيَّة لا تعلُّق لها بالعمل الإداري (الإشراف)، بأن كانت قضيَّة شخصيَّة مثلًا. 
(ابتسامة)

----------


## عدنان البخاري

*
 وفي الحلية أيضًا (2/381) قال مالك بن دينار: «مَنْ صَفَا صُفِّي له، ومَنْ خَلَط خُلِّطَ له».
*

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* وفي الحلية أيضًا (2/377) قال مالك بن دينار: «كان الأبرار يتواصون بثلاثٍ؛ بسَجْن اللِّسان، وكثرة الاستغفار، والعُزْلة».*

----------


## أمين بن محمد

بارك الله فيكم شيخنا على التّذكرة و الموعظة، صدقة جارية إن شاء الله و في ميزان حسناتكم.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* آمين، جزاك الله خيرًا، وفيك بارك الله ونفع.*

*((يَوْمَ تُبْلَى السَّرَائِرُ • فَمَا لَهُ مِنْ قُوَّةٍ وَلَا نَاصِرٍ))** قال قتادة بن دعامة السدوسي رحمه الله: "إنَّ هذه السَّرائر مختبرة، فأسِرّوا خيرًا وأعلنوه إنْ استطعتم، ولا قوّة إلا بالله".*

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* وفي الحلية أيضًا (2/378): قال مالك بن دينار: «يا عالم! أنت عالمٌ تأكل بعلمك، وتفخر بعلمك، لو كان هذا العلم طلبْتَه لله تعالى لرُؤِيَ فيك وفي عملك!».*

----------


## أبو حازم البصري

بارك الله فيكم شيخنا، ونسأل الله أن يحيي قلوبنا بالإيمان. 
قال الخطيب البغدادي في " اقتضاء العلم العمل " ، أنشدنا محمد بن أبي علي الأصبهاني لبعضهم: 

اعمل بعلمك تغنم أيها الرجل         * * * * *       لا ينفع العلم إن لم يحسن العـمـل 
والـعـلم زين وتقوى الله زينته       * * * * *      والمتقون لهم في علمـهم شغـــلُ
وحجة الله يا ذا العـلـم بالغةٌ        * * * * *      لا المكر ينفع فيها لا ولا الحيـل 
تعلم العلم واعمل ما استطعت به    * * * * *      لا يلهينك عنـه اللـهـو والجدل 
وعلّم الناس واقصد نفعهم أبدا       * * * * *      إيـاك إيـاك أن يعتـادك الـملل 
وعظ أخــــاك برفق عند زلته       * * * * *      فالعـلـم يعطف من يعتاده الزلـل
وإن تك بين قومٍ لا خلاق لهم       * * * * *      فأْمُـر عليهم بمعـروف إذا جهلــوا 
فإن عصوك فراجعهم بلا ضجر  * * * * *      واصبر وصابر ولا يحزنك ما فعلــوا 
فكل شاةٍ برجليها معلقـة       * * * * *      عليك نفسك إن جاروا وإن عدلوا

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* آمين.. وجزاك الله خيرًا وبارك فيك.

 وفي الحلية أيضًا (2/372) قال مالك بن دينار: «إذا تعلَّم العبدُ العِلْمَ ليعمل به كَسَرَه علمُهُ، وإذا تعلَّم العلم لغير العمل به زاده فَخْرًا».
 وبنحوه في (2/378).*

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* وفي الحلية أيضًا (2/372) قال مالك بن دينار: «منذ عَرَفْتُ النَّاس لم أفرح بمدْحَتهم، ولا أكره مذمَّتَهم.
قيل: ولِـمَ ذلك؟
قال: لأنَّ مادحهم مفْرِطٌ، وذامُّهم مفْرِطٌ».
*

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* وفي الحلية أيضًا (2/372) قال مالك بن دينار: «كل جليس لا تستفيد منه خيرا فاجتنبه».*

----------


## عدنان البخاري

*(( أليْسَ اللهُ بِكَافٍ عَبْدَهُ؟ ويخوِّفونَك بالذِينَ مِن دُوْنِه ))*

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وفي حلية الأولياء (2/233) أيضًا عن قتادة قال: وجدُّت خُلَيد بن عبدالله العصري قال: ((تَلْقَى المؤمن عفيفًا سؤولاً، وتلقاه غنيًّا فقيرًا)).
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قال: ((تلقاه عفيفًا عن الناس سؤولاً لربِّه عزَّ وجلَّ، ذليلاً لربِّه، عزيزًا في نفسه، غنيًّا عن الناس، فقيرًا إلى ربِّه)).
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قال قتادة: تلك أخلاق المؤمن، هو أحسن معونةً، وأيسر النَّاس مؤونةً.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

(( يَوْمَ تَشْهَدُ عَلَيْهِمْ أَلْسِنَتُهُمْ وَأَيْدِيهِمْ وَأَرْجُلُهُمْ بِمَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: 
يَوْمَئِذٍ يُوَفِّيهِمْ اللهُ دِينَهُمْ الْحَقَّ وَيَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّ اللهَ هُوَ الحَقُّ الْمُبِينُ ))

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قال أبوالحارث أحمد بن محمد الصَّائغ -كما في طبقات الحنابلة (1/75)-: سمعت أبا عبدالله -يعني: أحمد بن حنبل- يقول: « *إنَّما العِلْم مَوَاهب، يؤتيه الله مَنْ أحبَّ من خلقه، وليس ينالُه أحدٌ بالحَسَب، ولو كان لعلَّة الحَسَب لكان أولى النَّاس به أهلُ بيت النَّبيِّ*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  ».

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

"العلم مواهب"  
هذا درس بليغ في إدارة العمليّة التعليمية "التربوية!" 
أين "الإدارات المجتمعيّة والأسريّة" من هذا الدرس البليغ؟! 
كم ضاعت - وتضيع - مواهب حقيقية بسبب "سوء الإدارة" (= الرعاية) الخاصّة والعامّة..
"كل مولود يولد على الفطرة"
"كل ميسّر لما خُلِقَ له"
"قد جعل الله تعالى لكل عمل عاملا ولكل علم عالما"
هذا هو الأصل
ولكن التدخل الخارجي المنحرف عن الهداية والفطرة: أفسد المواهب بل أفسد البر والبحر .. 
الموهبة تولد مع صاحبها .. فإن وَجدت رعاية وحُسن توجيه وإرشاد وتعاهد: نمت وأنبتت من كل زوج بهيج .. وسارت مسارها الطبيعي باندماج وتآلف دون أدنى مشقّة أو تكلّف .. وتحمل أثقالكم إلى بلد لم تكونوا بالغيه إلا بشق الأنفس .. 
جملة الأطفال لا يحبون العلم .. بل يكرهونه .. وعند نهاية العام يلقون بالكتاب المدرسي في الشوارع .. ثم نقول: "عيال مش نافعة" .. بل "المنظومة مش نافعة" ..
ومع ضغط الحياة المادية .. والمنظومة الفاشلة: وئدت المواهب .. وقُتل الابداع من يومه .. بدعوى: "المهم المجموع" .. طيب: المجموع قد يصنع نجاحا شخصيا ضيقا .. ولكن أين نجاح الأُمّة .. الأُمّة الآن: "ساقطة مجموع"

قال الشافعي: خرجت أطلب النحو والأدب، فلقينى مسلم بن خالد الزَّنْجِي، فقال: يافتى من أين أنت؟ قلت: من أهل مكّة. قال: أين منزلك؟ قلت: بشعب الخيف. قال: من أي قبيلة أنت؟ قلت: من عبد مناف. قال: بخ بخ! لقد شرفك الله في الدنيا والآخرة، ألا جعلت فهمك في هذا الفقه، فكان أحسن بك!
وقال: كنت امرءًا أكتب الشعر، وآتي البوادي فأسمع منهم، وقدمت مكة، وخرجت وأنا أتمثّل بشعر للبيد، وأضرب وحشي قدمي بالسوط، فضربني رجل من ورائي من الحجبة، فقال: رجل من قريش، ثم ابن المطلب، رضي من دينه ودنياه أن يكون معلّما! ما الشعر؟! الشعر إذا استحكمت فيه: قعدت معلّما، تفقه يُعْلِكَ الله.
قال: فنفعني الله بكلام ذلك الحجبيّ، ورجعت الى مكّة، وكتبت عن ابن عيينة ما شاء الله أن أكتب، ثم كنت أجالس مسلم بن خالد الزنجي ..

فكان الشافعي!

معذرة شيخنا الكريم، فإنّ الأمر ما ترى لا ما تقرأ أو تسمع  ..

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* جزاكم الله خيرًا يا شيخ أشرف.. لفتةٌ جيِّدةٌ وبيان لجملة الإمام أحمد رحمه الله.*
* وأزيد بجملةٍ تبيِّن أيضًا.. لا تحْقِر نفْسَك، بالنظر إلى علوِّ غيرك فتعيقها. مهما كانت ظروف حياتك، ومنزلتك الاجتماعية، عليك بالهمَّة العمليَّة الواقعيَّة، تقهر بها كلَّ صعبٍ، وأخلص النيَّة والتَّهذيب للنَّفس =ييسِّر الله لك كلَّ عسيرٍ.*

* أخرج ابن عساكر في تاريخه بسنده عن أبي إسحاق الحربي قال: كان عطاء بن أبي رباح عبدًا أسودا لامرأةٍ من أهل مكَّة، وكان أنفُهُ كأنَّه باقلَّى، -قال:- وجاء سليمانُ بن عبد الملك -أمير المؤمنين- إلى عطاء، هو وابناه، فجلسوا إليه، يصلِّي، فلمَّا صلَّى انتقل إليهم، فما زالوا يسألونه عن مناسك الحجِّ، وقد حوَّل قَفَاه إليهم! ثُمَّ قال سليمانُ لابنَيْه: قُوْمَا، فقَامَا، فقال: «يا بَنِيَّ! لا تَنِيَا في طلب العِلْم، فإنِّي لا أنْسَى ذُلَّنا بين يَدَي هذا العبد الأسود».
 بارك الله فيكم.*

----------


## عبدالقادر بن محي الدين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

قال عبدُ الله بن عَونٍ :" ذكرُ النّاس داءٌ , وذكرُ الله دواءٌ ".

قال الحافظُ الذّهبيُّ معلّقاً :
" قلتُ : إي والله ,  فالعجبُ منّا ومن جهلنا كيف ندعُ الدّواءَ ونقتحمُ الدّاء ؟ قال الله تعالى " فاذكروني أذكركم " , " ولَذكرُ اللهِ أكبرُ " , " الذين آمنوا وتطمئنُّ قلوبهم لذكر الله ألاَ بذكر الله تطمئنُّ القلوبُ " .
ولكن  لا يتهيّأ ذلك إلا بتوفيق الله .  ومن أدمن الدُّعاء  ولازم قرْعَ الباب فُتح  له ".
( سير أعلام النبلاء 6/369 )

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* قال عبدة بن أبي لبابة: ((إذا رأيتَ الرَّجل لجوجًا، مماريًا، مُعْجبًا برأيه: فقد تمَّت خسارته)) .*

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_

*((* *يَوْمَ تَجِدُ كُلُّ نَفْسٍ مَا عَمِلَتْ مِنْ خَيْرٍ مُحْضَرًا وَمَا عَمِلَتْ مِنْ سُوءٍ تَوَدُّ لَوْ أَنَّ بَيْنَهَا وَبَيْنَهُ أَمَدًا بَعِيدًا وَيُحَذِّرُكُمْ اللهُ نَفْسَهُ وَاللهُ رَءُوفٌ بِالْعِبَادِ* *))*
_

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  في الحِلية لأبي نُعَيم (7/82) عن سفيان بن سعيد الثَّوري قال : « كان يُقَال : الصَّمْتُ زينُ العَالِـم وستْر الجاهِل » .

----------


## الواحدي

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.

قال أحمد بن أبي الحواريِّ: قلت لأبي سليمان (الدَّاراني): "صلَّيتُ صلاةً في خَلْوةٍ، فوجَدتُ لها لذَّةً!" فقال: "أيُّ شيءٍ لَذَّكَ منها؟" قلتُ: "حيث لَمْ يَرَني أحدٌ." . فقال: "إنّك لَضعيفٌ، حيث خَطَرَ بقلبِك ذِكْرُ الخَلْق!"

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وفي الحلية (4/283) عن سعيد بن جبير قال: "وددت أنَّ النَّاس أخذوا ما عندي من العِلْم؛ فإنَّه ممَّا يهمُّني"!

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  في السِّير للذَّهبي (11/247) عن محمد بن ابراهيم البوشنجي قال: حدَّثني بعض أصحابنا: أنَّ أحمد ابن أبي دُؤاد أقْبَل على أحمد يكلِّمُه، فلم يلتفت إليه، حتى قال المعتصم: يا أحمدُ، ألا تكلِّم أبا عبدالله؟
فقلتُ: ((لستُ أعرفه من أهل العلم فأكلِّمُه)).

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> * قال الإمام ابن قيِّم الجوزيَّة رحمه الله في مدارج السَّالكين (2/16): «الفُسَّاق يزدحمون على مواضع الرَّغبة في الدُّنيا، ولتلك المواقف بهم كظيظٌ من الزِّحام! فالزَّاهد يأنف من مشاركتهم في تلك المواقف، ويرفع نفسه عنها؛ لخِسَّة شركائِهِ فيها.*
> *كما قيل لبعضهم: ما الذي زهَّدك في الدُّنيا؟*
> *قال: قِلَّة وفائها، وكثرة جفائها، وخِسَّة شركائها»!*


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ذهب أحد أصحابنا إلى مكان يرغَّب في إتيانه (قد) يقرِّب للآخرة، فرأى تزاحم الناس وتداخلهم و"تشاتمهم وتلاعنهم" وتدافعهم لأجله =فتركه مرغمًا على مضضٍ، وقال: لا أكون شريكًا في الخِسَّة .. وضيعًا في الهِمَّة! 

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كم يذهب صاحب النُّبل إلى مكان أو يهوى شيئًا فإذا رأى مشاركة الشُّركاء وتزاحمهم فيه وتنازعهم "وخستهم أحيانًا!" =تركه حتى لا يكون كأحدهم: إذا وَقَع الذُّباب على طعامٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  رفعت يدي ونفسي تشتهيهِ
وتجتنبُ الأُسودُ ورودَ ماءٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إذا كنَّ الكلاب ولغن فيهِويرتجعُ الكريمُ خميص بطنٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولا يرضى مساهمة السَّفيْهِ!


> * قال أبوحازم سلمة بن دينار الأعرج: اشتدَّت مؤونة الدِّين والدُّنيا!* *قيل: وكيف ذاك يا أبا حازم؟* *قال: «أمَّا الدِّين فلا تجد عليه أعوانًا، وأمَّا الدُّنيا فلا تمُدُّ يدَكَ إلى شيءٍ منها إلَّا وجَدْت فاجِرًا قد سبقك إليه».*


الله المستعان!

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   وفي الحلية (2/153) عن الحسن البصري رحمه الله قال: «إيَّاكم وما شغَلَ من الدُّنيا؛ فإنَّ الدُّنيا كثيرة الأشغال، لا يفتح رجلٌ على نفسه باب شغلٍ إلَّا أوْشَكَ ذلك الباب أنْ يفتح عليه عشرة أبواب».
_

----------


## عربي مسلم

جزاكم الله خيراً

رائع جداً

----------


## الواحدي

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.
قال داود الطائي:
"ابْنَ آدم! فَرِحْتَ بِبُلوغ أَمَلِك، وإنَّما تَبْلُغه بانقضاء مُدَّة أَجَلِك! ثم سَوَّفْتَ بعَمَلِك، كأنَّ مَنْفَعَتَه لِغَيْرِك!"

----------


## الواحدي

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.

قال سفيان بن عيينة: "أصابني ذاتَ ليلةٍ رِقَّةٌ، فبكيت. فقلتُ في نفسي: "لو كان بعضُ إخواننا، لَرَقَّ معي..." ثم غَفوْتُ، فأتاني آتٍ في منامي، فرفسني فقال: "يا سفيان! خُذْ أَجْرَك مِمَّنْ أحببتَ أنْ يراك!"
(تاريخ بغداد، ترجمة أحمد بن إسماعيل الجرجرائي)

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
« وَمِنْ النَّاسِ مَنْ يُعْجِبُكَ قَوْلُهُ فِي الحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَيُشْهِدُ اللهَ عَلَى مَا فِي قَلْبِهِ وَهُوَ أَلَدُّ الْخِصَامِ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَإِذَا تَوَلَّى سَعَى فِي الأَرْضِ لِيُفْسِدَ فِيهَا وَيُهْلِكَ الْحَرْثَ وَالنَّسْلَ وَاللهُ لا يُحِبُّ الْفَسَادَ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُ: اتَّقِ اللهَ أَخَذَتْهُ الْعِزَّةُ بِالإِثْمِ فَحَسْبُهُ جَهَنَّمُ وَلَبِئْسَ الْمِهَادُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَمِنْ النَّاسِ مَنْ يَشْرِي نَفْسَهُ ابْتِغَاءَ مَرْضَاةِ اللهِ وَاللهُ رَءُوفٌ بِالْعِبَادِ »
_

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  سمعت هذه الآية -وكثيرًا ما نسمعها- فهزَّني وقعها، فأحببت مشاركتكم فيها..
«مَثَلُهُمْ كَمَثَلِ الذِي اسْتَوْقَدَ نَارًا فَلَمَّا أضَاءَتْ مَا حَوْلَهُ ذَهَبَ اللهُ بِنُورِهِمْ وَتَرَكَهُمْ فِي ظُلُمَاتٍ لا يُبْصِرُونَ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  صُمٌّ بُكْمٌ عُمْيٌ فَهُمْ لا يَرْجِعُونَ» :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  نعوذ بالله من الضلال.

----------


## أنس عسيري

في الدعاء وحلاوة المناجاة ولذتها:

قال بعض السلف: يا ابن آدم! لقد بورك لك في حاجة أكثرت فيها من قرع باب سيدك.
وقال بعض الشيوخ: إنه ليكون لي إلى الله حاجة فأدعوه؛ فيفتح لي من لذيذ معرفته وحلاوة مناجاته ما لا أحب معه أن يعجّل قضاء حجاتي؛ خشية أن تنصرف نفسي عن ذلك؛ لأن النفس لا تريد إلا حظها، فإذا انقضى انصرفت.

عن: فتاوى شيخ الإسلام 10/333

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* بارك الله فيك.. ونفع بك*

* قال الإمام ابن القيِّم رحمه الله في الفوائد: «دافِع الخَطْرة فإنْ لم تفعل صارت فِكْرة، فدَافِع الفِكْرة فإنْ لم تفعل صارت شهوةً، فحاربها، فإنْ لم تفعل صارت عزيمةً وهمَّةً، فإنْ لم تدافعها صارت فعلًا، فإنْ لم تتداركه بضدِّه صار عادةً، فيصعب عليك الانتقال عنها».*

----------


## أنس عسيري

إلهي!إليك شكاية ذنبٍ مضى .. إليك حكاية إثمٍ غبر
إليك المآب إليك المتاب .. ومنك العتاب ولا معتذر
أسير الخطايا رهين البلايا .. كثير الشكايا قليل الحيل
يرجّيك عفوًا وأنت الذي .. تجود على من عصى أو غفل 

*سلمان العودة في كتابه: مع الله.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أسند أبوالفرج ابن الجوزي رحمه الله في تلبيس إبليس بسنده عن عبدوس العطَّار قال: سمعتُ أبا حامد الخلفاني يقول لأحمد بن حنبل: يا أبا عبدالله، هذه القصائد الرِّقاق التي في ذكر الجنَّة والنار، أيُّ شيء تقول فيها؟
فقال: مثل أي شيءٍ؟
قلتُ: يقولون:
إذا ما قــال لي ربي:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أمَا استحييْتَ تعصيني؟! 
وتخفي الذَّنب من خلقي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وبالعِصيانِ تأتيني!فقال: أعِدْ عليَّ، فأعدتُ عليه..
فقام ودخل بيته، وردَّ الباب، فسمعتُ نحيبَهُ من داخل البيت، وهو يقول:
إذا ما قــال لي ربي:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أمَا استحييْتَ تعصيني؟! 
وتخفي الذَّنب من خلقي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وبالعِصيانِ تأتيني!
_

----------


## أنس ع ح

جزاك الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك 

نحن نتابع فاستمر نفع الله بما تكبتب

----------


## عدنان البخاري

آمين.. وبارك فيك ونفع بك.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  في الحلية لأبي نعيم (2/273) أيضًا بسنده: كان الرجل إذا سأل ابن سيرين عن الرُّؤيا قال له: «اتَّق الله في اليَقَظة، لا يضرُّك ما رأيتَ في المنام».

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  في الزُّهد لأحمد رحمه الله: قال مالك بن دينار: «مَن طَلَب العِلْم لنفسه فالقليل منه يكفي.
ومَن طَلَب العِلْم لحوائج النَّاس فحوائج النَّاس كثيرة».

----------


## حارث البديع

الله الله على الدرر
ايه بارك الله فيك

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أسند الخطيب في تاريخ بغداد (6/36) وغيره عن إبراهيم الحربي رحمه الله أنَّه قال لجماعةٍ عنده: مَنْ تعدُّون الغريب في زمانكم هذا؟
فقال واحدٌ منهم: الغريب من نَأَى عن وطنه.
وقال آخر: الغريب من فارق أحبابه.
وقال كلُّ واحدٍ منهم شيئًا.
فقال إبراهيمُ: «الغريبُ في زماننا: رجلٌ صالحٌ، عاش بين قوم صالحين، إنْ أمر بالمعروف آزَرُوه، وإنْ نَهَى عن المنكر أعانوه، وإنْ احتاج إلى سببٍ من الدُّنيا مانوه، ثُمَّ ماتُوا وتركُوُه».
_

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قال الإمام محمد بن إدريس الشافعي رحمه الله: «مَن طَلَب الرِّياسة فرَّت منه، وإذا تصدَّر الحَدَث فاتَهُ عِلمٌ كثيرٌ».

----------


## عدنان البخاري

﴿وَلَقَدْ جِئْتُمُونَا فُرَادَى كَمَا خَلَقْنَاكُمْ أَوَّلَ مَرَّةٍ وَتَرَكْتُمْ مَا خَوَّلْنَاكُمْ وَرَاءَ ظُهُورِكُمْ وَمَا نَرَى مَعَكُمْ شُفَعَاءَكُمُ الذِينَ زَعَمْتُمْ أَنَّهُمْ فِيكُمْ شُرَكَاءُ لَقَدْ تَقَطَّعَ بَيْنَكُمْ وَضَلَّ عَنْكُمْ مَا كُنْتُمْ تَزْعُمُونَ﴾

----------


## أنس عسيري

شيخنا عدنان، لا تنقطع عن تعاهد موضوعك هذا الذي ينبّهنا من غفلتنا، ويُعلمنا بحقيقة أنفسنا!
فحين أراجع الموضوع من بدايته أمر على بعض العبارات من أقوال من سلف، فلا يأتي في نفسي إلا أنه من نور السماء، ولا عجب؛ فلم يتكلموا لعز النفوس -رحمهم الله- وجزاك خيراً

----------


## ضيدان بن عبد الرحمن اليامي

}أَلَا يَظُنُّ أُولَئِكَ أَنَّهُم مَّبْعُوثُونَ * لِيَوْمٍ عَظِيمٍ * يَوْمَ يَقُومُ النَّاسُ لِرَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ { (المطففين)

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وفي حلية الأولياء لأبي نعيم (2/133) بسنده عن الحسن البصري ررر أنَّه كان يحلف بالله يقول: «والله يا ابن آدم لئن قرأتَ القرآن، ثُمَّ آمنتَ به ليطولَنَّ في الدُّنيا حزنُك، وليشتدنَّ في الدُّنيا خوفُك، وليكثرنَّ في الدُّنيا بكاؤك».

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* وفي حلية الأولياء لأبي نعيم (2/341) أيضًا، عن قتادة بن دعامة السَّدوسي رحمه الله أنَّه قال: «كان المؤمن لا يُعْرَف إلَّا في ثلاثة مواطن: بيتٍ يستُرُه، أومسجدٍ يعمُرُه، أوحاجةٍ من الدُّنيا ليس بها بأس».*

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  من مواعظ لقمان لابنه: ﴿وَلا تُصَعِّرْ خَدَّكَ لِلنَّاسِ وَلا تَمْشِ فِي الأَرْضِ مَرَحاً إِنَّ اللهَ لا يُحِبُّ كُلَّ مُخْتَالٍ فَخُورٍ﴾

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قال إبراهيم النَّخعي رحمه الله: ﴿وَلا تُصَعِّرْ﴾: «هو التشدُّق». يعني: في الكلام.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولعلَّ في ذلك وجهًا من جهة أنَّ متكلِّف التَّفاصح على النَّاس إرادة التَّعالي عليهم له بتقعُّره =له منزعٌ إلى التكبُّر عليهم بألفاظه وتقعرات كلامه.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ومن وجهٍ آخر: فإنَّ المتفاصح المتقعِّر يلوي ويميل لسانه وخدَّه وشدقه لذلك.
وقد اشتقَّ التشدُّق من "الشِّدق" وهو طرف الفم وجانبه؛ لاعتماد المتشدِّق عليه وليِّه له عند تفاصحه.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ومنه في المعنى ما في الحديث: «إنَّ الله يبغض البليغ من الرجال، الذي يتخلَّل بلسانه كما تتخلَّل البقرة بلسانها».
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والحديث الآخر: «إنَّ أبغضكم إليَّ وأبعدكم منِّي في الآخرة مساوئكم أخلاقًا، الثرثارون، المتفيْهِقُون، المتشدِّقُون».

----------


## عدنان البخاري

﴿أَفَمَنْ أَسَّسَ بُنْيَانَهُ عَلَى تَقْوَى مِنْ اللهِ وَرِضْوَانٍ خَيْرٌ أَمْ مَنْ أَسَّسَ بُنْيَانَهُ
عَلَى شَفَا جُرُفٍ هَارٍ فَانْهَارَ بِهِ فِي نَارِ جَهَنَّمَ وَاللهُ لا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ﴾

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
﴿وَكَذَلِكَ نُوَلِّي بَعْضَ الظَّالِمِينَ بَعْضًا بِمَا كَانُوا يَكْسِبُونَ﴾
_

----------


## أسماء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته 
جزاكم الله كل خير 



قال علي بن أبي طالب ـ رضي الله عنه ـ :


" التقوى هي الخوف من الجليل ، و العمل بالتنزيل 


و القناعة بالقليل ، و الإستعداد ليوم الرحيل "

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* في البخاري: أنَّ معاوية بن أبي سفيان -رضي الله عنهما- خَطَب بحضور ابن عمر -رضي الله عنهما- فقال: «من كان يريد أن يتكلَّم فى هذا الأمر فليطلع لنا قرنه! فلنحن أحقُّ به منه ومن أبيه».*
*قال عبد الله بن عمر: فحَلَلْتُ* *حَبْوَت**ي وهَمَمْتُ أنْ أقولَ: «أحقُّ بهذا الأمر منك من قاتَلَك وأباك على الإسلام!».*
*فخشيت أن أقول كلمة تفرِّق بين الجمع، وتسفك الدَّم، ويحمل عنِّي غير ذلك، فذَكَرْتُ ما أعدَّ الله في الجنان.*

----------


## أسماء

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
 
يقول أحد خبراء السلوك البشري : 

راقب أفكارك لأنها تتحول إلى كلمات 

و راقب كلماتك الأنها تتحول الى أفعال 

و راقب أفعالك لأنها تتحول الى سلوك 

وراقب سلوكك لأنه هو الذي يحدد مصير

نسال الله ان يوفقنا لما يحبه و يرضاه

----------


## أنس عسيري

> * في البخاري: أنَّ معاوية بن أبي سفيان -رضي الله عنهما- خَطَب بحضور ابن عمر -رضي الله عنهما- فقال: «من كان يريد أن يتكلَّم فى هذا الأمر فليطلع لنا قرنه! فلنحن أحقُّ به منه ومن أبيه».*
> *قال عبد الله بن عمر: فحَلَلْتُ* *حَبْوَت**ي وهَمَمْتُ أنْ أقولَ: «أحقُّ بهذا الأمر منك من قاتَلَك وأباك على الإسلام!».*
> *فخشيت أن أقول كلمة تفرِّق بين الجمع، وتسفك الدَّم، ويحمل عنِّي غير ذلك، فذَكَرْتُ ما أعدَّ الله في الجنان.*


فتَح الله عليكم، ووفقكم وسددكم وجزاكم خيراً

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وهذه دُرَّة نفيسةٌ من الحِكَم البليغة.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أخرج البيهقي في الشُّعب -وبعضَه أبوحاتم البُستي في روضة العقلاء-، بإسناديهما عن سليمان ابن مهران الأعمش رحمه الله أنَّه قال: «جوابُ الأحمقِ السُّكوتُ عنه».
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قال الأعمش: «السُّكُوت جوابٌ، والتَّغافلُ يطفئُ شرًّا كثيرًا، ورضى المتجنِّي غايةٌ لا تُدْرَك، واستعطافُ المحِبِّ عونٌ للظَّفَر، ومَنْ غَضِب على مَنْ لا يقدر عليه طال حُزْنُه».
_
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الأخوان الكريمان: أسماء وأنس عسيري.. آمين، وجزاكما الله خيرًا

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أخرج البيهقي في المدخل وغيره بإسناده عن الشَّافعي رحمه الله قال:
كان يختلف إلى الأعمش رجلان، أحدهما كان الحديث من شأنه، والآخر لم يكن الحديث من شأنه، فغضِب الأعمش يومًا على الذي من شأنِهِ الحديث.
فقال الآخَر: لو غضِب عليَّ كما غضِبَ عليك لم أَعُد إليه.
فقال الأعمش: «إذًا هو أحمقُ مثلك، يترك ما ينفعه لسُوءِ خُلُقي».

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قال عروة بن الزبير رضي الله عنه: «رُبَّ كلمة ذُلٍّ احتملتُها أورثتني عِزًّا طويلًا».

----------


## أنس عسيري

قال أبو سليمان الداراني: ما تغرغرت عين بمائها؛ إلا لم يرهق وجه صاحبها قتر ولا ذلة يوم القيامة، فإن سالت دموعه؛ أطفأ الله بأول قطرة منها بحارا من النيران.

عن: إحياء علوم الدين 4/163

----------


## عدنان البخاري

﴿ فِي بُيُوتٍ أَذِنَ اللهُ أَنْ تُرْفَعَ وَيُذْكَرَ فِيهَا اسْمُهُ يُسَبِّحُ لَهُ فِيهَا بِالْغُدُوِّ وَالآصَالِ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  رِجَالٌ لا تُلْهِيهِمْ تِجَارَةٌ وَلا بَيْعٌ عَنْ ذِكْرِ اللهِ وَإِقَامِ الصَّلاةِ وَإِيتَاءِ الزَّكَاةِ يَخَافُونَ يَوْماً تَتَقَلَّبُ فِيهِ الْقُلُوبُ وَالأَبْصَارُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لِيَجْزِيَهُمْ اللهُ أَحْسَنَ مَا عَمِلُوا وَيَزِيدَهُمْ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ واللهُ يَرْزُقُ مَنْ يَشَاءُ بِغَيْرِ حِسَابٍ ﴾

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

قَالَ صالح بن جَناح: اعْتَبِرْ ما لم تره من الأشياء بما قد رأيته، وما لم تسمعه بما قد سمعته، وما لم يصبك بما قد أصابك، وما بقي من عمرك بما قد مضى، وما لم يبل منك بما قد بلي.
 واعلمْ إنَّما أنت نهارُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ضوؤه ضوءٌ مُعارُ
 بينما غصنُكَ غَضٌّ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ناضرٌ فيه اخضرارُ
 إذْ رماه زمناه  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فإذا فيه اصفرارُ
 وكذاكَ الليلُ يأتي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ثم يَمْحوه النهارُ

 فهذه صفتها، وما لا أصف أدهى وأمر، فما أصنع بأمر إذا أقبل غر، وإذا أدبر ضر؛ وأنشد:

 نموت ونُنْسى غيرَ أنَّ ذنوبَنا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وإن نحن متْنا لا تَموت ولا تُنْسى
 ألا رُبَّ ذي عَيْنين لا تَنْفعانه  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وهل تَنفعُ العينان مَن قلبُه أَعْمى

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قال الأحنف بن قيس ررر : «لا مُرُوءة لكَذُوبٍ، ولا راحة لحسُودٍ، ولا حيلة لبخيلٍ، ولا سؤدد لسيِّئ الخُلُقِ، ولا إخاء لـمَلُولٍ».

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قال إبراهيم النَّخعي رحمه الله: «إنِّي لأرى الشيءَ ممَّا يُعابُ، فما يمنعُني من عَيْبِه إلَّا مخافة أنْ ابتَلَى به».

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قال يزيد بن هارون رحمه الله: «مَنْ طَلَب الرِّئاسةَ في غير أوانها حَرَمه اللهُ إيَّاها في أوانها».

----------


## أم تميم

يقالُ أن الأحنف لم يُرَ قطُّ ضجرًا إلا مرةً واحدة : فإنَّهُ أعطى خياطًا قميصًا يخيطه ، فأخَّرهُ حولين.
فأخذَ الأحنف بيدِ ابنهِ بحر ، فأتى بهِ الخيَّاط ، وقال له : إذا متُّ ، فادفع القميصَ إلى هذا !!! 
[ نثر الدر (37/5) ، التذكرة الحمدونيَّة (319/7) ]

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأسند أبونُعَيمٍ في الحلية عن الفُضَيل بن عِيَاضٍ رحمه الله قال: «مَنْ عامَلَ اللهَ عزَّوجلَّ بالصِّدق أوْرَثَه اللهُ عزَّوجلَّ الحِكْمَةَ».

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  في الحِلية لأبي نعيمٍ: مَزَح الشَّعبيُّ في بيتِهِ، فقيل له: يا أبا عمرو! وتمزح؟! 
قال: قُرَّاء داخل، وقُرَّاء خارج! نموتُ من الغمِّ؟!

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قال وهيب بن الورد رحمه الله: «خالطتُ النَّاس خمسين سنة! فما وجدتُ رجلًا غفر لي ذنباً، ولا وصلني إذا قطعتُه، ولا ستر على عورةٍ، ولا ائتمنتُه إذا غضِب.
فالاشتغال بهؤلاء حمقٌ كبيرٌ»!

----------


## أنس ع ح

> في الحِلية لأبي نعيمٍ: مَزَح الشَّعبيُّ في بيتِهِ، فقيل له: يا أبا عمرو! وتمزح؟! 
> قال: قُرَّاء داخل، وقُرَّاء خارج! نموتُ من الغمِّ؟!


أضحك الله سنك





> قال وهيب بن الورد رحمه الله: «خالطتُ النَّاس خمسين سنة! فما وجدتُ رجلًا غفر لي ذنباً، ولا وصلني إذا قطعتُه، ولا ستر على عورةٍ، ولا ائتمنتُه إذا غضِب.
> فالاشتغال بهؤلاء حمقٌ كبيرٌ»!





> الاسم : وهيب بن الورد بن أبى الورد القرشى المخزومى مولاهم ، أبو عثمان ، و يقال أبو أمية المكى ، مولى بنى مخزوم ، اسمه عبد الوهاب
> الطبقة :  7  : من كبار أتباع التابعين 
> الوفاة :  153 هـ 
> روى له :  م د ت س  ( مسلم - أبو داود - الترمذي - النسائي )
> رتبته عند ابن حجر :  ثقة عابد 
> رتبته عند الذهبي :  ثقة


هذا في زمانه في القرة الثاني ,, فمالبال في زماننا !!

الله المستعان

جزاك الله خيراً

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وجزاك خيرًا.. لا يأتي زمانٌ إلَّا الذي بعده شرٌّ منه.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وفي الحلية لأبي نعيم: قال وُهَيب بن الورد رحمه الله: «لو أنَّ علماءنا عفا الله عنَّا وعنهم نصَحَوا للهِ في عِباده، فقالوا: «يا عباد الله اسمعوا ما نخبركم عن نبيِّكم  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  وصالح سَلَفِكم من الزُّهد في الدُّنيا فاعملوا به، ولا تنظروا إلى أعمالنا هذه الفاسدة» =كانوا قد نَصَحُوا لله في عبادِهِ.
ولكنَّهم يأبون إلَّا أن يجرُّوا عباد الله إلى فتنتهم وما هم فيه!».

----------


## أم تميم

عن يوسف بن عبدالله بن الحارث قال : كانت مجالسة الأحنف تعجبني وأنا غلام ..
فقرأ مرّة فأسقطَ حرفًا ، فقلتُ : ليس هو كذا . قال : فنظرَ في وجهي وسكت . فلقيته من الغد ، فقال : إني  نظرتُ في المصحف فوجدته كما قُلت .. 
تاريخ دمشق (345/24)

----------


## أم تميم

قال الأحنف : اضربوا الرأيَ بعضَهُ ببعض ، يتولّد منه الصواب ، وتجنبوا شدة الحزم ، واتهموا عقولكم ، فإن فيها نتائج الخطأ وذم العاقبة .. 
بهجة المجالس (465/2)

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وفي الحلية لأبي نعيم، بسنده عن عبَّاس الدُّوري قال: سمعت يحيى بن معين يقول: «ما رأيت مثل أحمد بن حنبل، صحِبْنَاه خمسين سنةً، ما افتخر علينا بشيءٍ ممَّا كان فيه من الصَّلاح والخير».

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
﴿أفَمَنْ وَعَدْنَاهُ وَعْداً حَسَنًا فَهُوَ لاقِيْهِ
كَمَنْ مَتَّعْنــــــَ  اهُ مَتــــــَاعَ الحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا
ثُمَّ هُوَ يَوْمَ القِيــــَامَةِ مِن المُحْضَرِينَ﴾
_

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  في كتب الزُّهد (لغير واحدٍ من الأئمَّة) بإسنادٍ صحيحٍ عن الزبير بن العوَّام رضي الله عنه قال: «مَن استطاعَ أن تكونَ له خبيئةٌ من عملٍ صالحٍ فلْيَفْعل».

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وبإسنادٍ صحيحٍ، عن عبدالله بن مسعودٍ رضي الله عنه قال: «ارضَ بما قَسَم اللهُ لك تكُنْ أغْنَى النَّاس، وأدِّ ما افتَرَضَ اللهُ عليك تكُنْ أعْبَدَ النَّاس، واجْتَنِب ما حرَّم الله عليك تكُنْ من أوْرَع النَّاس».

----------


## أم تميم

قال الأصمعي : وَسمعتُ أعرابيَّا يقول : غفلنا ولم يغفل الدهرُ عنَّا ، فلم نتعظ بغيرنا حتَّى وُعِظَ غيرُنا بِنَا ، فقد أدركتِ السعادةُ من تنبَّه ، وأدركتِ الشقاوةُ من غَفَل ، وكفى بالتجربةِ واعظًا ..

زهر الآداب وثمر الألباب [406/1]

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
يُحْكَى أنَّ رجلًا أسْمَعَ ابن هبيرة ما لا يحبُّ، فأَعْرَضَ عنه.
فقال له الرجل: إيَّاكَ أعني!
فقال: وعنكَ أُعْرض!
_

----------


## عدنان البخاري

﴿وَوُضِعَ الْكِتَابُ فَتَرَى المُجْرِمِينَ مُشْفِقِينَ مِمَّا فِيهِ وَيَقُولُونَ: يَا وَيْلَتَنَا!
مَالِ هَذَا الْكِتَابِ لا يُغَادِرُ صَغِيرَةً وَلا كَبِيرَةً إِلَّا أَحْصَاهَا!
وَوَجَدُوا مَا عَمِلُوْا حَاضِرًا وَلا يَظْلِمُ رَبُّكَ أَحَدًا!﴾

----------


## عدنان البخاري

﴿فَإِذَا بَرِقَ الْبَصَرُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَخَسَفَ الْقَمَرُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَجُمِعَ الشَّمْسُ وَالقَمَرُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: 
يَقُولُ الإِنْسَانُ يَوْمَئِذٍ أَيْنَ المَفَرُّ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كَلَّا لَا وَزَرَ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إِلَى رَبِّكَ يَوْمَئِذٍ المُسْتَقَرُّ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: 
يُنَبَّأُ الإِنْسَانُ يَوْمَئِذٍ بِمَا قَدَّمَ وَأَخَّرَ﴾

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

بورركتــم

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وإياكِ.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وبإسنادٍ صحيحٍ عن عبدالله بن مسعودٍ رضي الله عنه قال: «المصلِّي يقرعُ بابَهُ، ومَن يُدِم قرْعَ بابِ الملِكِ يوشك أن يُفتَحَ له».

----------


## أبو عمير الكريمي

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء لتوي فرغت من قراءة كامل الموضوع من حيث ابتدأتموه قبل سنتين

أسأل الله أن يجزيكم خير الجزاء

ولا تقطعوا باب التذكير هذا وأخلصوا النيات رزقنا الله وإياكم الإخلاص وحسن العمل

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  آمين، وإيَّاك.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأسند أبونُعَيم في الحلية عن الرَّبيع بن خثيم رحمه الله قال: «لا يغرَّنَّك كثرة ثناء النَّاس من نفسك؛ فإنَّه خالصٌ إليك عملُك».

----------


## عدنان البخاري

﴿ أَمْ حَسِبَ الَّذِينَ اجْتَرَحُوا السَّيِّئَاتِ أَنْ نَجْعَلَهُمْ
كَالَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ
سَوَاءً مَحْيَاهُمْ وَمَمَاتُهُمْ سَاءَ مَا يَحْكُمُونَ ﴾

----------


## أم تميم

سُئِلَ الأحنف عن المروءة فقال : التقى والاحتمال ..

 ثم أطرقَ ساعةً وقال : 

وإذا جميلُ الوجه لم .. يأتِ الجميلَ فما جمالُه 
ماخيرُ أخلاقِ الفتى .. إلا تُقـاه واحتمـالُه 

فقالَ سائله - وهو يزيد بن معاوية - : يا أبا بحر ! وافق البمّ زيرًا .. 
فقال الأحنف : ألا قلت : وافق المعنى تفسيرًا .. 

كأنهُ كرِهَ ذكرَ المعازِف ..

 البمّ : الوتر الغليظ من أوتار المزاهر .. 
الزير : الوتر الدقيق ..

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قال ابن القيِّم رحمه الله في الفوائد: «اطلب قلبك في ثلاثة مواطن:
عند سماع القرآن.
وفي مجالس الذِّكر.
وفي أوقات الخلوة.
فإنْ لم تجده في هذه المواطن فسَل اللهَ أن يمُنَّ عليك بقلبٍ؛ فإنَّه لا قلب لك!».

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وفي الحلية عن أبي حازم سَلَمة بن دينار الأعرج رحمه الله قال: «لأَنَا مِن أنْ أمنع الدَّعاء أخوف منِّي أن أمْنَعَ الإجابة».

----------


## أبومالك المصرى

يا ضيعة العمر إن نجا السامع وهلك المسموع،ويا خيبة المسعى إن وصل التابع وهلك المتبوع. 
ابن رجب الحنبلى - لطائف المعارف

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
﴿ومَنْ أعْرَضَ عَنْ ذِكْرِي فَإنَّ لهُ مَعِيشَةً ضَنْكًا﴾
_

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
﴿ يَـومَ يَبْعَثُهُمْ اللهُ جَمِيعــــــــً  ا فَيُنَبِّئُهُمْ بِمَا عَمِلُوا
أَحْصَاهُ اللهُ وَنَسُوهُ وَاللهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ شَهِيدٌ ﴾
_

----------


## متابع دائم

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* آمين.. وإيَّاك، وبارك فيك.*

* وفي الحلية لأبي نعيم: كتب رجلٌ من إخوان سفيان الثَّوري إلى سفيان: أنْ عظني فأوْجِز.*
*فكتب إليه: «عافانا الله وإيَّاك من السُّوء كلِّه. يا أخي..*
*إنَّ الدُّنيا غمُّها لا يَفْنى، وفرحُها لا يدوم، وفكرها لا ينقضي، فاعمل لنفسك حتى تنجو، ولا تتوانَ فتعْطَب.*
*والسلام».*
*_*

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
﴿يَوْمَ يَبْعَثُهُمْ اللهُ جَمِيعًا فَيَحْلِفُونَ لَهُ كَمَا يَحْلِفُونَ لَكُمْ
ويَحْسَبُونَ أنَّهُمْ عَلَى شَيْءٍ ! ألَا إنَّهُمْ هُـمْ الكَـاذِبُـونَ﴾
_

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وفي الحِلية لأبي نعيم (8/108) قال الفضيل بن عياض رحمه الله: «طُوْبَى لمن اسْتَوْحَشَ من النَّاس، وكان الله أنيسه، وبكى على خطيئته».

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وفي الحلية لأبي نعيم (8/108) قال الفضيل بن عياض رحمه الله: «ما تزيَّن الناس بشيءٍ أفضل من الصِّدق، والله عزَّ وجلَّ يسأل الصَّادقين عن صِدْقِهِم، منهم عيسى بن مريم عليه السَّلام.
كيف بالكذَّابين المساكين؟!».
ثُمَّ بَكَى.. وقال: «أتدرُوْن في أيِّ يومٍ يسأل اللهُ عزَّ وجلَّ عيسى بنَ مريم عليه السَّلام؟ يوم يجمعُ اللهُ فيه الأوَّلين والآخرين، آدم فمَن دُوْنَه».
ثم قال: «وكم من قبيحٍ تكشِفُه القيامة غدًا !».

----------


## المجدد القادم

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## صالح الطريف

• الدين كله خلاف الهوى - من يمشي على الهوى لا يستطيع أن يمشي على الدين والأوامر قال تعالى(( أفرأيت من اتخذ إلهه هواه ...)) .
• إذا تتزين الروح بالإيمان تتنور .

----------


## عدنان البخاري

﴿إنَّ المتَّقِينَ في جَنَّاتٍ وعُيُونٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  آخِذِينَ مَا آتَاهُمْ رَبُّهُمْ إنَّهُمْ كَانُوا قَبْلَ ذَلِكَ مُحْسِنِينَ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كَانُوا قَلِيلاً مِنْ اللَّيْلِ مَا يَهْجَعُونَ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وبِالأسْحَارِ هُمْ يَسْتَغْفِرُونَ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وفي أموَالِهِمْ حَقٌّ لِلسَّائِلِ والمحْرُومِ﴾

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أخرج أبونُعَيم في الحِلية بسنده عن أبي أسامة حمَّاد بن أسامة قال: قال لي مِسْعر [هو: ابن كِدام]: «يا أبا أسامة.. من رضى بالخَلِّ والبَقْل لم يستعبده النَّاس». 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وفي روايةٍ: قال لي مسعر: «يا حمَّاد.. إنْ صَبَرتَ على أكل البَقْلِ والخُبْزِ لم يستعْبِدْك كثيرٌ من هؤلاء»._

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قال حنبل بن إسحاق: سمعت أحمد بن حنبل يقول: كُلُّ من ذَكَرَني ففي حِلٍّ إلَّا مبتدعًا، وقد جعلت أبا إسحاق -يعني: المعتصم- في حِلٍّ، ورأيت الله يقول: ﴿وليعفوا وليصفحوا أَلَا تحبُّون أن يغفر اللهُ لكم﴾، وأَمَرَ النَّبيُّ صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم أبا بكر بالعفو في قِصَّة مِسْطَح.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قال أحمد: وما ينفعك أن يعذِّب اللهُ أخاك المسلم في سببك؟!

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقال عبدالله بن أحمد: دخلتُ يومًا فقلتُ له: بلغني أنَّ رجلًا جاء إليك، فقال: اجعلني في حِلٍّ إذْ لم أقم بنُصْرَتك... فقلتَ: لا أجعل أحدًا في حِلٍّ!
فتبسَّم أبي وسكت.
وسمعتُ أبي يقول: لقد جَعَلتُ الميِّت في حِلٍّ مِن ضربه إيَّاي.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ثُمَّ قال: مَرَرْتُ بهذه الآية: ﴿فمن عفا وأصلح فأجره على الله﴾، فنَظَرتُ في تفسيرها فإذا هو ما أخبرنا هاشم بن القاسم أخبرنا المبارك بن فضالة قال: أخبرني من سمع الحسن يقول: إذا كان يوم القيامة جَثَت الأُمم كلُّها بين يدي الله رب العالمين، ثم نودي أن لا يقوم إلَّا من أجرُهُ على اللهِ، فلا يقوم إلَّا من عفا في الدُّنيا.
قال: فجَعَلتُ الميِّت في حِلٍّ.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ثُمَّ قال: وما على رجلٍ أن لا يعذِّب اللهُ بسببه أحدًا؟!

----------


## أبو الحسن الرفاتي

جزيتم خيراً

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وفي الحلية لأبي نعيمٍ بسنده: قال سفيان بن عيينة رحمه الله: «لا تصلُحُ عبادةٌ إلَّا بزُهدٍ، ولا يصلُحُ زُهدٌ إلَّا بفِقهٍ، ولا يصلُحُ فِقهٌ إلَّا بصَبرٍ».
_

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وفي الحلية لأبي نُعيمٍ: عن يونس بن عبيدٍ قال: سمعت بكر بن عبد الله المُزني يقول: «أنتم تكثرون من الذُّنُوب فاستكثروا من الاستغفار، فإنَّ الرَّجل إذا وَجَد في صحيفته بين كُلِّ سَطْرَين استغفارًا سرَّهُ مكان ذلك».

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
وقفتُ ببابك ياخالقي *** أقلُّ الذنوبَ على عاتقي 
أجرُّ الخطايا وأشقى بها *** لهيبًا من الحزن في خافقي 
يسوقُ العباد إليكَ الهدى *** وذنبي إلي بابكم سائقي 
أتيتُ ومالي سوى بابكم *** طريحاً أناجيكَ يا خالقي 
ذنوبي أشكو وما غيرها *** أقض منامي من مقلتي 
أعاتب نفسي أما هزَّها *** بكاء الأحبة في سكرتي 
أما هزَّها الموت يأتي غدا *** وما في كتابي سوى غفلتي 
أما هزَّها من فراش الثرى *** ظلامٌ تزيد به وحشتي
ندمتُ فجئتُ لكم تائباً *** تسابقني بالأسى حسرتي
أتيت وما لي سوا بابكم *** فإن تطردنّي فوا ضيعتي
***********
إلهي أتيتُ بصدق الحنين *** يناجيكَ بالتوبِ قلبٌ حزين
إلهي أتيتكَ في أضلعي *** إلى ساحةِ العفوِ شوقٌ دفين
إلهي أتيتُ لكم تائباً *** فألحق طريحكَ في التائبين
أعنه على نفسهِ والهوى *** فإن لم تعنه فمن ذا يُعين
أتيتُ وما لي سوا بابكم *** فرحماكَ يا ربي بالمذنبين
***********
أبوحُ إليكَ وأشكو إليك *** حنانيكَ يا ربي إنا إليك
أبوحُ إليك بما قد مضى *** وأطرحُ قلبيَ بين يديك
خُطاي الخطايا، ودربي الهوى *** وما كانَ تُخفى دروبي عليك
تراني فتُمهلني منَّةً *** وتسترُ سودَ الخفايا لديك
أتيتُ وما لي سوى بابكم *** ولا ملتجى منكَ إلا إليك
***********
إلهي من لي إذا هالني *** بجمعِ الخلائقِ يومَ الوعيد
إذا أحرقت نارُكم أهلها *** ونادت أيا ربي هل من مزيد
إذا كلُ نفسٍ أتت معها *** إلى ربها سائقٌ وشهيد
وجئتكَ بالذنبِ أسعى به *** مُخِفَ الموازين عبداً عنيد
إلهي إلهي بمن أرتجي *** وما غيرُ عفوِكَ عني أريد
عبيدُك قد أوصدوا بابهم *** وما لي سواكَ إله العبيد
_
http://www.fesal.net/voices-action-show-id-5381.htm

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أخرج البيهقي في الشُّّعب بسنده عن يحيى بن معين قال: رأيتُ يحيى بن سعيد القطَّان يبكي - وقال له شيخ من جيرانه: إنَّه لا أصل لك -، فجئته وهو يبكي، وهو يقول: «أجل والله، والله ما لي أصل ولا فصل، ومن أنا؟! ومن أنا؟!».

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقال سعيد بن العاص: «يا بنيَّ.. إنَّ المكارم لو كانت سهلةً يسيرةً لسابقكم إليها اللِّئام، ولكنها كريمةٌ مرَّةٌ، لا يصبر عليها إلَّا من عَرَف فَضْلها ورجا ثوابها».

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وفي الشُّعب للبيهقي: عن الهيثم بن جميل قال: «يبلُغُني عن الرَّجل يقعُ فيَّ فأذكرُ استغنائي عنه فيهونُ عليَّ»!

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأخرج أبونعيمٍ في الحِلية بسنده عن مالك بن دينارٍ رحمه الله قال: «إنَّما العالِمُ أوالقاصُّ: الذي إذا أتيتَه في بيته فلم تجدهُ قصَّ عليك بيتُه؛ فترى حصيرًا للصَّلاة، ترى مصحفًا، ترى إجانة للوضوء، تَرى أثرَ الآخرة».

----------


## ريم الغامدي

قيل لبعض المتقين الواعين: 

إن رجلاً من المتصوّفة بلغ في ترويضه لنفسه إلى حدّ يمشي على الماء!..
فقال : وكذلك يفعله الضفدع.
فقيل له: وإن واحداً منهم يطير في الهواء!..
فقال : كذلك يفعل الذباب.
قيل له: ومنهم من يسير من بلد إلى بلد في لحظة!..
قال : وكذلك الشيطان يسير من المشرق إلى المغرب.

فليس بهذه الأشياء قيمة الرجل، بل الرجل كل الرجل هو من يخالط الناس ويعاملهم بالمعروف، ويتزوج منهم ولا يغفل عن الله طرفة عين

----------


## احميشان

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
من الناس من ينظر الى الموعظة بعين راسه
ولا يرى منها ابعد من انفه
ومنهم من يتاملها بعين قلبه 
فتندى لها عين وجهه 
لا بكاء على ذنوبه
بل طمعا في عفو ربه
لقد اتحفتنا يا اخ عدنان البخاري بمواعظك هذه
نسال الله لنا ولك العافية والمعافات في الدنيا والاخرة
"""ولقد ذرانا لجهنم كثيرا من الجن والانس""
لهم قلوب لا يفقهون بها ولهم اعين لا يبصرون بها ولهم ءاذان لا يسمعون بها
""اولائك كالانعام بل هم اضل اولائك هم الغافلون""
(صدق الله العظيم) 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أسند أبوداود رحمه الله في الزُّهد: عن عطاء بن يسار رحمه الله قال: «دِينكم.. دِينكم..
ولا أوصيكم بدنياكم! أنتم عليها حراصٌ، بها بُصَراء».

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* وفي الحلية لأبي نعيمٍ، بسنده عن مطرِّف بن عبدالله بن الشِّخِّير قال: «لأَنْ أبيْتَ نائمًا وأصبح نادِمًا، أحب إليَّ من أنْ أبيْتَ قائمًا وأصبح مُعْجَبًا».*

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* وفي الحلية لأبي نعيمٍ، بسنده عن مطرِّف بن عبدالله بن الشِّخِّير أيضًا أنَّه قال: «ما مَدَحَني أحدٌ قط إلَّا تصاغرتُ على نفسي».*

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أخرج أبونعيم في الحلية بسنده، عن سفيان الثَّوري رحمه الله قال: «الفاجر الرَّاجي لرحمة الله أقرب إلى الله من العابد الذي يرى أنَّه لا ينال ما عند الله إلَّا بعمله».

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأخرج أبونعيم في الحلية بسنده عن مالك بن دينار قال: «إنَّ البَدَن إذا سقم لم ينجح فيه طعامٌ ولا شرابٌ ولا راحةٌ، وكذلك القلب إذا علقه حبُّ الدَّنيا لم تنجح فيه الموعظة!».

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أخرج أبونعيم في الحلية، بسنده عن سفيان قال: قيل لمحمد بن واسع: إنِّي لأحبُّك في الله تعالى، فقال: أحبَّك الذي أحببتني له! «اللَّهم إنِّي أعوذ بك أن أُحَبَّ فيك وأنت لي ماقتٌ أو مبغضٌ»!

----------


## الساري

جزاك الله خيرا يا شيخ عدنان , وجزى كل من أضاف موعظة ومن كتب ومن قرأ .

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  آمين.. وإيَّاك.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أخرج أبونعيم في الحلية بسنده، عن مالك بن دينارٍ قال: «إنَّ من القُراء قراء ذو الوجهين، إذا لقوا الملوك دخلوا معهم فيما هم فيه، وإذا لقوا أهل الآخرة دخلوا معهم فيما هم فيه، فكونوا من قراء الرحمن».

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

أَيُّهَا المَغْرُور بِالدُّنْيَا 
انتبِه!
إِنَّهَا حَالٌ ستفنَى 
وَتحولُ ...

وَاجتهِدْ فِي نِيلِ مُلْكٍ دَائِمٍ
أَيُّ خَيْرٍ فِي نَعيمٍ
سَيَزُولُ ...

لَوْ عَقلْنَا مَا ضَحِكْنَا 
لَحْظَةً ...
 غَيْرَ أَنَّا فُقِدَتْ مِنَّا العُقُولُ!
قاله ابن الدهان.
سير أعلام النبلاء [22/ 88]

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أخرج أبونعيمٍ في الحلية بسنده عن محمد بن واسع قال: «ليس لملولٍ صديق، ولا لحاسدٍ غِنَى، وإيَّاك والإشارة على المُعْجَب برأيه؛ فإنَّه لا يقبل رأيك»!

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أخرج أبونعيم في الحلية بسنده عن مالك بن دينار قال: «إنَّكم في زمانٍ أشهب! لا يبصر زمانكم إلَّا البصير، إنَّكم في زمان كثير تفاخرهم، قد انتفخت ألسنتهم في أفواههم، وطلبوا الدُّنيا بعمل الآخرة.
فاحذروهم على أنفسكم، لا يوقعونكم في شباكهم».

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وعن إبراهيم بن بشار قال: أمسينا مع إبراهيم بن أدهم ذات ليلةٍ وليس معنا شيءٌ نفطر عليه، ولا لنا حيلة، فرآني مغتما حزينا فقال: يا إبراهيم بن بشار، ماذا أنعم الله على الفقراء والمساكين من النعيم والراحة في الدنيا والآخرة! لا يسألهم يوم القيامة عن زكاة، ولا حج، ولا عن صدقة، ولا عن صلة رحم، ولا عن مواساة، وإنما يسأل ويحاسب على هذا هؤلاء المساكين أغنياء في الدنيا، فقراء في الآخرة، أعزة في الدنيا، أذلة يوم القيامة.
لا تغتم ولا تحزن؛ فرزق الله مضمون سيأتيك، نحن والله الملوك الأغنياء، نحن الذين قد تعجَّلنا الراحة في الدُّنيا، لا نبالي على أيِّ حالٍ أصبحنا وأمسينا إذا أطعنا الله.
ثُمَّ قام إلى صلاته، وقمت إلى صلاتي.
فما لبثنا إلَّا ساعةً فإذا نحن برجلٍ قد جاء بثمانية أرغفةٍ وتمرٍ كثيرٍ، فوضعه بين أيدينا، وقال: كلوا رحمكم الله قال: فسلَّم، ثم قال: كُلْ يا مغموم.
فدخل سائل فقال: أطعمونا شيئا، فأخذ ثلاثة أرغفةٍ مع تمرٍ، فدفعه إليه، وأعطاني ثلاثة، وأكل رغيفين، وقال: المواساة من أخلاق المؤمنين!

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أسند الخطيب في تاريخه (10/348) عن الحسين بن زيد بن علي العلوي قال: سبَّ رجلٌ عبدالله بن الحسن بن الحسن، فاعرض عنه عبيدالله. فقيل له: لم لا تجبه؟ قال: «لم أعرف مساويه، وكرهتُ بَهْتَهُ بما ليس فيه».

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أسند البيهقي في الشعب (6/294) عن الربيع قال: سمعت الشافعي رحمه الله يقول: «الكِبرُ فيه كلُّ عيبٍ».

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وفي الحلية (7/36) بسنده عن سفيان قال: «كان يُقَال: تعوَّذُوا باللهِ من فتنة العابد الجاهل والعالم الفاجر؛ فإنَّ فتنتهما فتنةٌ لكلِّ مفتونٍ»!

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأخرج البيهقي في الشُّعب (2/296) بإسناده عن بشر بن الحارث قال: «عقوبة العالم: حبُّه الدُّنيا؛ يملأُ ويصمُّ قلبَه».
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وفيه.. بإسناده عن مالك بن دينار قال: سألت الحسن البصري ما عقوبة العالم؟ قال: «موت القلب».
قلتُ: وما موت القلب؟
قال: «طلبُ الدُّنيا بعمل الآخرة»!

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> وفي الشُّعب للبيهقي: عن الهيثم بن جميل قال: «يبلُغُني عن الرَّجل يقعُ فيَّ فأذكرُ استغنائي عنه فيهونُ عليَّ»!


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وفي الشُّعَب للبيهقي (6/355) عن مطرِّف بن عبدالله الهلالي قال: قال لي مالك بن أنس: ما يقول الناس فيَّ؟
قلتُ: أمَّا الصَّديق فيُثنِي وأمَّا العدوُّ فيقعُ.
قال: «ما يزال الناسُ كذا!
لهم عدوٌّ وصديقٌ.
ولكن نعوذ بالله من تتابع الألسنة كلِّها».

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  في طبقات الحنابلة لابن أبي يعلى (1/82) عن أبي طالبٍ المُشْكانيِّ: أنَّ رجلًا قال لأحمد: كيف يرقُّ قلبي؟ قال: «ادخل المقبرة، وامسح رأس اليتيم».

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وفي الشُّعب للبيهقي (6/356) عن الأصمعي عن مسلم بن قتيبة قال: «الدُّنيا: العافية.
والشَّبابُ: الصِّحَّة.
والمروءةُ: الصَّبر على الرِّجال».
فسألتُ: ما الصبرُ على الرِّجال؟
فَوَصَف المُدَارَاة!

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وفي الشُّعَب للبيهقي (6/357) عن العتبي عن أبيه قال: «أعْيَا ما يكون الكريمُ إذا سأل حاجةً.
وأعْيَا ما يكون الحليمُ إذا خاطَبَ سفيهًا!».

----------


## أنس عسيري

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله:
فإذا أفتقر العبد إلى الله ودعاه، وأدمن النظر في كلام الله وكلام رسوله وكلام الصحابة والتابعين وأئمة المسلمين: انفتح له طريق الهدى

الفتاوى 5/118

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وفي طبقات الحنابلة لابن أبي يعلى (1/120) عن أحمد بن الصَّبَّاح الكِندي قال: سألتُ أحمد بن حنبلٍ: كم بيننا وبين عرشِ ربِّنا؟ قال: «دعوةُ مسلمٍ يجيبُ اللهُ دعوتَه»!

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وفي الشُّعب للبيهقي (6/361) عن طاوس قال: «ما حُمِل العلمُ في مثل جراب حِلْمٍ».

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

يقول الإمام الشافعي :
إذا حار أمـرُكَ في معنيينِ **  ولم تدر حيثُ الخطا و الصوابُ
فخالِفْ هواك فإن الهوى **  يقـودُ النفـوسَ إلى ما يُعـابُ

----------


## الواحدي

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.
مِن أطرف ما قرأت: قول مُطَرِّف بن عبد الله بن الشّخّير:
إنّ الرجُل ليَكذِب مرّتين:
يقال له: "ما هذا؟"
فيقول: "لا شيء، إلا شيء ليس بشيء"!

----------


## الواحدي

> وفي الشُّعَب للبيهقي (6/357) عن العتبي عن أبيه قال: «أعْيَا ما يكون الكريمُ إذا سأل حاجةً.
> وأعْيَا ما يكون الحليمُ إذا خاطَبَ سفيهًا!».


وإذا أعياه أن يخاطب السفيهَ، ارتفعت عنه صفة الحلم...
(تعقيب بطعم الشوق...)

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.
> مِن أطرف ما قرأت: قول مُطَرِّف بن عبد الله بن الشّخّير:
> إنّ الرجُل ليَكذِب مرّتين:
> يقال له: "ما هذا؟"
> فيقول: "لا شيء، إلا شيء ليس بشيء"!


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  عجيب!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أخرج البخاريُّ في صحيحه: كتاب الأدب، باب «قول الرجل للشيء: ليس بشيءٍ، وهو ينوي أنَّه ليس بحقٍّ»:
وقال ابن عباس: قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: «للقبرين يعذبان بلا كبير وإنه لكبيرٌ».
حدثنا محمد بن سلام أخبرنا مخلد بن يزيد أخبرنا ابن جريج قال ابن شهاب أخبرني يحيى بن عروة انه سمع عروة يقول: قالت عائشة: سأل أناس رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الكهان، فقال لهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «ليسوا بشيء» قالوا: يا رسول الله! فإنَّهم يحدثون أحيانًا بالشيء يكون حقًّا؟ فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «تلك الكلمة من الحق يخطفها الجني فيقرها في أذن وليه قر الدجاجة فيخلطون فيها أكثر من مائة كذبة».

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> وإذا أعياه أن يخاطب السفيهَ، ارتفعت عنه صفة الحلم...


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لا يلزم ارتفاع ذلك عنه!
بل قد يكون ما فيه من التظاهر بالعيِّ أوتركه المخاطبة رأسًا هو عين الحلم، وهذا قد يكون من أحد هذه الأبواب -أو كلها-:



> يُحْكَى أنَّ رجلًا أسْمَعَ ابن هبيرة ما لا يحبُّ، فأَعْرَضَ عنه.
> فقال له الرجل: إيَّاكَ أعني! فقال: وعنكَ أُعْرض!





> * في البخاري: أنَّ معاوية بن أبي سفيان -رضي الله عنهما- خَطَب بحضور ابن عمر -رضي الله عنهما- فقال: «من كان يريد أن يتكلَّم فى هذا الأمر فليطلع لنا قرنه! فلنحن أحقُّ به منه ومن أبيه».*
> *قال عبد الله بن عمر: فحَلَلْتُ* *حَبْوَت**ي وهَمَمْتُ أنْ أقولَ: «أحقُّ بهذا الأمر منك من قاتَلَك وأباك على الإسلام!».*
> *فخشيت أن أقول كلمة تفرِّق بين الجمع، وتسفك الدَّم، ويحمل عنِّي غير ذلك، فذَكَرْتُ ما أعدَّ الله في الجنان.*





> عن سليمان بن مهران الأعمش رحمه الله أنَّه قال: «جوابُ الأحمقِ السُّكوتُ عنه». وقال الأعمش: «السُّكُوت جوابٌ، والتَّغافلُ يطفئُ شرًّا كثيرًا، ورضى المتجنِّي غايةٌ لا تُدْرَك، واستعطافُ المحِبِّ عونٌ للظَّفَر، ومَنْ غَضِب على مَنْ لا يقدر عليه طال حُزْنُه».

----------


## الواحدي

> عجيب!
>  أخرج البخاريُّ في صحيحه: كتاب الأدب، باب «قول الرجل للشيء: ليس بشيءٍ، وهو ينوي أنَّه ليس بحقٍّ»:
> وقال ابن عباس: قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: «للقبرين يعذبان بلا كبير وإنه لكبيرٌ».
> حدثنا محمد بن سلام أخبرنا مخلد بن يزيد أخبرنا ابن جريج قال ابن شهاب أخبرني يحيى بن عروة انه سمع عروة يقول: قالت عائشة: سأل أناس رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الكهان، فقال لهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «ليسوا بشيء» قالوا: يا رسول الله! فإنَّهم يحدثون أحيانًا بالشيء يكون حقًّا؟ فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «تلك الكلمة من الحق يخطفها الجني فيقرها في أذن وليه قر الدجاجة فيخلطون فيها أكثر من مائة كذبة».


وجدتُ قول مطرّف طريفًا، لكن استدراكك أطرف!
بارك الله في علمك.

...
وقد تُطلَق عبارة "ليس بشيء"، ويراد بها: ليس له حقيقة، وقد يراد بها: ليس بذي بالٍ.

----------


## الواحدي

> لا يلزم ارتفاع ذلك عنه!
> [size=5]بل قد يكون ما فيه من التظاهر بالعيِّ أوتركه المخاطبة رأسًا هو عين الحلم[/indent]


وقد يكون معنى كلامه: أشدّ المواطن التي لا يُعرَف فيها الحليم: مخاطبته السفيه؛ أي من المواطن التي لا يصبح فيها الحليم حليما: مخاطبته للسفيه. إذ الأصل في الحليم السكوت عن السفيه. وقد روي عن عليّ، رضي الله عنه، أنّه قال: الحِلم فِدام السفيه.
وهذا التأويل "فيه ما فيه"...

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

قام ابن المنكدر يصلي من الليل , فكثر بكاؤه في صلاته , ففزع أهله , فأرسلوا إلى صديقه أبي حازم , فسأله : ما الذي أبكاك ؟ فقال : مر بي قوله تعالى : :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  _وَبَدَا لَهُم_ مِّنَ _اللَّهِ مَا لَمْ يَكُونُوا  يَحْتَسِبُونَ  فبكى أبو حازم معه و اشتد بكاؤهما , فقال أهل ابن المنكدر : جئنا بك لتفرج عنه فزدته ! فأخبرهم ما الذي أبكاهما .

صفوة الصفوة 2/ 142
_

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  في روضة العقلاء لابن حبَّان بسنده قال: أقبل الشَّعبيُّ يومًا، فإذا هو برجلين من قومه من وراء جدارٍ قصيرٍ، فاستمع عليهما، فإذا هما يقعان فيه ويشتمانه، وينتقصانه حتى أكثرا، فلمَّا أطالا أشرف عليهما الشَّعبيُّ، فقال:
هنيئًا مريئًا غير داءٍ مخامر  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لِعَزَّة مِن أعراضنا ما استحلَّتِ!فقالا: والله يا أبا عمرو لا نَقَعُ فيك بعد اليوم!

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  في الصَّحيحين من حديث عمر رضي الله عنه، في قصَّة إيلاء النَّبي صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم ودخول عمر رضي الله عنه عليه في مشربته ورؤيته له صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم في حالٍ ضيقة=قال عمر رضي الله عنه: وإنَّه لعلى حصيرٍ، ما بينه وبينه شيءٌ، وتحت رأسه وسادة من أدم حشوها لِيف، وإن عند رجليه قرظًا مصبوبًا، وعند رأسه أهب معلَّقة، فرأيت أثر الحصير في جنبه = فبكيت!
فقال: ما يبكيك؟!
فقلتُ: يا رسول الله! إنَّ كسرى وقيصر فيما هما فيه وأنت رسول الله!
فقال: «أمَا ترضَى أن تكون لهم الدُّنيا ولنا الآخرة»؟!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وفي لفظ لمسلم: «فنظرتُ بِبَصَري في خزانة رسول الله صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم، فإذا أنا بقبضةٍ من شعيرٍ نحو الصَّاع ومثلها قرظًا في ناحية الغرفة، وإذا أَفِيْق معلَّقٌ.
قال: فابتَدَرَت عيناي!
قال: ما يبكيك يا ابن الخطَّاب؟!
قلتُ: يا نبيَّ الله! ومالي لا أبكي وهذا الحصير قد أثَّر في جنبك، وهذه خزانتك لا أرى فيها إلَّا ما أرى، وذاك قيصر وكسرى في الثِّمار والأنهار، وأنت رسول الله صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم وصفوته، وهذه خزانتك!
فقال: يا ابن الخطاب! أَلَا ترضى أن تكون لنا الآخرة ولهم الدُّنيا؟!
قلتُ: بلى».
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وفي لفظٍ لهما: «ادعُ اللهَ *يا* رسول الله أن يوسِّع على أمَّتك؛ فقد وسَّع على فارس والرُّوم وهم لا يعبدون الله!
فاستوى جالسًا! ثم قال: أفي شكٍّ أنت *يا* ابن *الخطاب*؟!
أولئك قومٌ عُجِّلت لهم طيِّباتهم في الحياة الدُّنيا!
فقلت: استغفر لي *يا* رسول الله.

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

أخرج ابن أبي شيبة , عن عكرمة في قوله تعالى  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  _كَمَا يَئِسَ الْكُفَّارُ_ مِنْ أَصْحَابِ _الْقُبُورِ  {الممتحنة : 13 } قال : الكفار إذا دخلوا القبور فعاينوا ما أعد الله لهم من الخزي يئسوا من رحمة الله .

شرح الصدور بشرح حال الموتى والقبور .

أعوذ بالله من عذاب القبر و فتنة المحيا و الممات .
_

----------


## عبدالرحمن بن عبدالله

يا لجمال الاتباع وعلو الهمة: روي البخاري في صحيحه بسنده عن الزبير بن عربيٍّ قال : سأل رجل ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما عن استلام الحجر فقال: رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يستلمه ويقبله . قال : قلت : أرأيت إن زُحمت ، أرأيت إن غُلبت ؟ قال: اجعل أرأيت باليمن ، رأيتُ رسولَ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يستلمُه ويقبلُه .

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

كأنك لم تسمع بأخبار من مضى ** ولم تر في الباقين ما يصنع الدهر
فإن كنت لا تدري فتلك ديارهم ** محاها مجال الريح بعدك و القبر 

صيد الخاطر / فصل طول الأمل .

----------


## الواحدي

مِنْ علاماتِ التوفيق: أن تنسى وَجْهَ مَن أحسنتَ إليه، وتظلّ تذكر مَن توجّه إليك بالإحسان.

----------


## فتح البارى

*فِي شُعَبِ الإِيمَانِ عَنْ جُبَيْرِ بْنِ نُفَيْرٍ قَالَ : دَخَلْتُ عَلَى أَبِي الدَّرْدَاءِ مَنْزِلَهُ بِحِمْصَ، فَإِذَا هُوَ قَائِمٌ يُصَلِّي فِي مَسْجِدِهِ، فَلَمَّا جَلَسَ يَتَشَهَّدُ، جَعَلَ يَتَعَوَّذُ بِاللَّهِ مِنَ النِّفَاقِ ، فَلَمَّا انْصَرَفَ، قُلْتُ : غَفَرَ اللَّهُ لَكَ يَا أَبَا الدَّرْدَاءِ! مَا أَنْتَ وَالنِّفَاقُ؟ قَالَ :[اللَّهُمَّ غَفْرًا -ثَلاثًا- ، مَنْ يَأْمَنُ الْبَلاءَ؟ مَنْ يَأْمَنُ الْبَلاءَ؟ وَاللَّهِ إِنَّ الرَّجُلَ لَيُفْتَتَنُ فِي سَاعَةٍ فَيَنْقَلِبُ عَنْ دِينِهِ]*

----------


## الواحدي

> مِنْ علاماتِ التوفيق: أن تنسى وَجْهَ مَن أحسنتَ إليه، وتظلّ تذكر مَن توجّه إليك بالإحسان.


وسبب هذه الخاطرة: حادثة وقعت لي منذ أيام، لا أودّ ذكرها...
وحادثة أخرى شهدتُها منذ أعوام في أحد المساجد:
بعد أداء المكتوبة، يتقدم أحد المصلّين، وحمرة الخجل تعلو وجهه، إلى شاب كان جالسًا، مستندًا إلى أحد جدران المسجد. يهمس الرجل إلى الشاب بكلمات، فيطأطئ الشاب رأسه ليخفي وجهه، ويُخرج من جيبه مبلغًا من المال ثم يسلّمه إلى الرجل.
علمتُ أنّ الرجل كان محتاجًا، فتعجبت! فالذي يراهما يلتبس عليه السائل بالمسؤول...
وظنّي أنّ الشابّ تذكّر استحباب الإسرار بالصدقة، فأخفى وجهه، عملاً بقوله تعالى: "فَاتّقُوا الله مَا اسْتَطَعْتُمْ".
"إِنْ تُقْرِضُوا اللّهَ قَرْضًا حَسَنًا يُضَاعِفْهُ لَكُمْ وَيَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ وَاللّهُ شَكُورٌ حَلِيمٌ".

----------


## الواحدي

من النافع أحيانًا: تذكير السائل بافتقارك؛ لعلّه يتذكّر أنّ الرزق بيَد الله، وأنّ أفضل الكسب عملُ الرجُل بيَده، وأنّ اليد العليا خيرٌ من اليد السفلى.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  في الحِلية لأبي نعيم، بسنده عن الفضيل بن عياض رحمه الله أنَّه كثيرًا ما كان يقول: «اللهم زَهِّدْنا في الدُّنيا؛ فإنَّه صلاحُ قلوبِنا وأعمالِنا، وجميع طلباتِنا، ونجاح حاجاتِنا».

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
*﴿قَالَ الَّذِينَ يُرِيدُونَ الحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا: يَا لَيْتَ لَنَا مِثْلَ مَا أُوتِيَ قَارُونُ إنَّهُ لَذُو حَظٍّ عَظِيمٍ  وقَالَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا العِلْمَ: وَيْلَكُمْ! ثَوَابُ اللهِ خَيْرٌ لِمَنْ آمَنَ وَعَمِلَ صَالِحًا ولا يُلَقَّاهَا إلَّا الصَّابِرُونَ  فَخَسَفْنَا بِهِ وَبِدَارِهِ الأرْضَ فَمَا كَانَ لَهُ مِنْ فِئَةٍ يَنصُرُونَهُ مِنْ دُونِ اللهِ ومَا كَانَ مِنْ المُنْتَصِرِينَ  وأصْبَحَ الَّذِينَ تَمَنَّوْا مَكَانَهُ بِالأَمْسِ يَقُولُونَ: وَيْكَأَنَّ اللهَ يَبْسُطُ الرِّزْقَ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ وَيَقْدِرُ لَوْلَا أنْ مَنَّ اللهُ عَلَيْنَا لَخَسَفَ بِنَا..﴾.*
_

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
﴿مَنْ كَانَ يُرِيدُ ثَوَابَ الدُّنْيَا فَعِنْدَ اللهِ ثَوَابُ الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ وَكَانَ اللهُ سَمِيعًا بَصِيرًا﴾
_
﴿فَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَنْ يَقُولُ: رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا وَمَا لَهُ فِي الآخِرَةِ مِنْ خَلاقٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ يَقُولُ: رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أُولَئِكَ لَهُمْ نَصِيبٌ مِمَّا كَسَبُوا وَاللهُ سَرِيعُ الْحِسَابِ﴾
_

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تقبَّل الله منا ومنكم أعمالنا، وستر وغفر زللنا وخطأ نفوسنا ..
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  عيدكم مبارك.. أعاد الله علينا وعليكم مواسم الطاعة والخير والنفحات ونحن في خيرٍ وسعةٍ وعافيةٍ وصلاحِ أمرٍ في الدين والدنيا، وختم لنا هذه الدنيا على خير..

أرى أشقياء الناس لا يسأمونها  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  على أنَّهم فيها عراةٌ وجُوَّعُ!
أراها وإن كانت تُحَبُّ فإنَّها  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  سحابةُ صيفٍ عن قليلٍ تقشعُ
كركبٍ قَضَوا حاجاتهم وترحَّلوا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  طريقهم بادي العَلامةِ مَهْيَعُ

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  من «رسائل الجوال» التي أرسلها أخي أبو الفضل - سقا الله قبره برحماته وإنعامه - لبعض إخوانه في العام الفائت أيَّام مرضه:
«قواعد السَّعادة السَّبعة:
1- لا تكره أحدًا، مهما أخطأ في حقِّك.
2- لا تقلق أبدًا، وأكثر من الدُّعاء.
3- عِش في بساطةٍ، مهما علا شأنك.
4- توقَّع خيرًا، مهما كثر البلاء، وأحسن الظَّنَّ بربِّك.
5- اعطِ كثيرًا، ولو حُرِمتَ.
6- ابتسم، ولو القلب يقطر دمًا.
7- لا تقطع دعاءك لأخيك بظهر الغيب، فإنَّ دعاء إخوانك المحبِّين يصل دون علمك.
أسعد الله أيامك، وأطال عمرك في طاعته.
محبُّكم: أبوالفضل».
!

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أخرج أبونعيمٍ في الحلية بسنده، عن سعيد بن المسيب رحمه الله قال: «من استغنى بالله افتقر النَّاس إليه».

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

قال أَبُو القَاسِمِ عَلِيُّ بنُ الحُسَيْنِ الرَّبْعِيُّ: [الكامل]
*إِنْ كُنْتَ نِلْتَ مِنَ الحَيَاةِ وَطِيبِهَا   مَعَ حُسْنِ وَجْهِكَ عِفَّةً وَشَبَابَا
فَاحْذَرْ لِنَفْسِكَ أَنْ تُرَى مُتَمَنِّيًا  يَوْمَ القِيَامَةِ أَنْ تَكُونَ تُرَابَا*
*ينظر*: سير أعلام أعلام النبلاء (19/ 195)، الوافي بالوفيات (21/ 21)، طبقات الشافعية الكبرى (7/ 223). وترجمة القائل في سير أعلام النبلاء (19 /194)

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
﴿وقُلْ لِعِبَادِي يَقُولُوا التِي هِيَ أحْسَنُ
إنَّ الشَّيْطَانَ يَنزَغُ بَيْنَهُمْ
إنَّ الشَّيْطَانَ كَانَ لِلإنْسَانِ عَدُوًّا مُبِيْنًا﴾
_

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

تأمل قوله تعالى : { وَلَا تَمْنُن تَسْتَكْثِرُ } . قال الحسن : لا تستكثر عملك ، فإنك لا تعلم ما قبل منه ، وما رد منه فلم يقبل .

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أخرج مسلم في صحيحه عن عياض بن حمار رضي الله عنه قال: قام فينا رسول الله صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم ذات يوم خطيبًا ... الحديث، وفيه: «وإنَّ الله أوحى إليَّ أن تواضعُوا؛ حتى لا يفخر أحدٌ على أحد! ولا يبغي أحدٌ على أحدٍ!».


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قال أبوالنعمان عارم محمد بن الفضل السَّدوسي: وضعَ أحمد [يعني الإمام: ابن حنبل الذُّهلي الشَّيباني] عندي نفقته، فقلت له يومًا: يا أبا عبدالله، بلغني أنَّك من العَرَب.
فقال: يا أبا النُّعمان.. نحن قومٌ مساكينٌ!
فلم يزل يدافعني حتى خرج، ولم يقل لي شيئًا.
_

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

قال بعضهم:

 مُنِ العقلَ عن لحظةِ الهـوى  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فإنَّ البصيرةَ طَوْع البَصر
وغُض الجفون على عفَّـة  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فإن زِنـاءَ العُيون النَّظر


الإلمام للنويري (6/ 235).

----------


## عدنان البخاري

-وكنتَ متى أرسلتَ طرفك رائدًا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لقلبك يومًا أتعبتك المناظرُ
رأيتَ الذي لا كلَّه أنت قادرٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  عليه، ولا عن بعضهِ أنتَ صابرُ!
-

----------


## ابومنذر الفاخري

كن في الدنيا كانك غريب او عابر سبيل واغتنم حياتك قبل مماتك وصحتك قبل مرضك وشبابك قبل هرمك وغناك قبل فقرك وفراغك قبل شغلك
فالوقت غنيمة واي غنيمة فاجعله اخي الحبيب لصالحك 
وحاسبوا انفسكم قبل ان تحاسبوا وزنوا اعمالكم قبل ان توزن عليكم

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

قال الوَلِيدُ بنُ بَكْرٍ النَّحْوِيُّ: [المتقارب]

لأَيِّ بَلاَئِكَ لاَ تَدَّكِرْ ؟!
        وَمَاذَا يَضُرُّكَ لَوْ تَعْتَبِرْ ؟!
بُكَاءٌ هُنَا ! 
وَبُرَاحٌ هُنَاكَ !
        وَمَيْتٌ يُسَاقُ ! 
وَقَبْرٌ حُفِرْ !
وَبَانَ الشَّبَابُ
وَحَلَّ المَشِيبُ !
        وَحَانَ الرَّحِيلُ
فَمَا تَنْتَظِرْ ؟!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  
كَأَنَّكَ أَعْمَى عَدِمْتَ البَصَرْ
        كَأَنَّ جَنَابَكَ جَلْدٌ حَجَرْ
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  
وَمَاذَا تُعَايِنُ مِنْ آيَةٍ
        لَوَ انَّ بِقَلْبِكَ صَحَّ النَّظَرْ!


المصدر: سير أعلام النبلاء (12 /43-44)، النجوم الزاهرة (4 /206)، الوافي بالوفيات (27/ 265).

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> أخرج البخاريُّ في صحيحه: كتاب الأدب، باب «قول الرجل للشيء: ليس بشيءٍ، وهو ينوي أنَّه ليس بحقٍّ»:
> وقال ابن عباس: قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: «للقبرين يعذبان بلا كبير وإنه لكبيرٌ».
> حدثنا محمد بن سلام أخبرنا مخلد بن يزيد أخبرنا ابن جريج قال ابن شهاب أخبرني يحيى بن عروة انه سمع عروة يقول: قالت عائشة: سأل أناس رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الكهان، فقال لهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «ليسوا بشيء» قالوا: يا رسول الله! فإنَّهم يحدثون أحيانًا بالشيء يكون حقًّا؟ فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «تلك الكلمة من الحق يخطفها الجني فيقرها في أذن وليه قر الدجاجة فيخلطون فيها أكثر من مائة كذبة».


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وفي التنزيل: (*قُلْ يا أهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لَسْتُمْ على شَيءٍ حتَّى تُقِيمُوا التَّوْرَاةَ والإِنجِيلَ ومَا أُنزِلَ إلَيْكُمْ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ).*

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

{ وَاعْبُدْ رَبَّكَ حَتَّى يَأْتِيَكَ الْيَقِينُ }

يقول د . عبدالعزيز العويّد : 

الحمد لله الذي لم يمنع عنا فضله بالعبودية والتقرب له وتكثير الأجور بانقضاء مواسم الخير ، بل جعل مقام العبودية له قائما حتى بعد الممات : 
الصدقة الجارية ، العلم الذي ينتفع به ، والولد الصالح الذي يدعو له !

----------


## فالح الحجية

بقول الشاعر ابو فراس الحمداني:

غيري تغيره الفعال الجافي...................... 
......................ويحول عن شيم الكريم الوافي 
لا ارتضي ودا اذا هو لم يدم...................... 
......................عند الجفاء وقلة الانصاف
نفس الحريص وقل ما ياتي به.......................
.................عوضا عن الالحاح والالحاف
ماكان من فوق البسيطة كافيا................. 
...................واذا قنعت فبعض شيء كافي

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* وفي الحلية لأبي نعيم، عن عبدالله بن المبارك قال: جاء رجل إلى وهيب بن الورد، فجعل كأنَّه يذكر الزُّهد. قال: فأقبل عليه وهيبٌ، فقال: «لا تحمِلْ سعَة الإسلام على ضيقة صدرِكَ»!

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
* وفي الحلية لأبي نعيم، عن الحسن البصري رحمه الله قال: «إنَّ العبد المؤمن ليعمل الذنب فلا يزال به كئيبًا»!_

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
* أخرج ابن أبي شيبة في المصنَّف (1/476) وابن نصر في تعظيم قدر الصلاة (2/972) عن ميمون بن أبي شبيب قال: «... وأردتُ مرة أن أكتب كتابًا، فذكرتُ كلمةً إن كتبتها زيَّنتُ كتابي، وأكون قد كذبتُ، وإن تركتُها قبَّحتُ كتابي وأكون قد صدقتُ، فأجمعتُ على تركها، فنُوْدِيتُ من جانب البيت: ﴿يثبت الله الذين آمنوا بالقول الثابت﴾ الآية».
_

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

قال عبدالرحمن بن محمد الداودي : [الكامل]
لاَ تَخْدَعَنْكَ مُنَى الحَيَاةِ فَإِنَّهَا   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تُلهِي وَتُنسِي وَالمُنَى تَضليلُ
وَتَأَهَّبَنْ لِلموتِ قَبْلَ نُزُولِهِ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   فَالموتُ حَتْمٌ وَالبقَاءُ قَلِيلُ

التخريج: سير أعلام النبلاء (18/44)، طبقات الشافعية الكبرى (4/282-283)، خلاصة الأثر (1/410)، بغية الطلب في تاريخ حلب (4/1685).

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
* وفي الحلية لأبي نعيم، عن الحسن البصري رحمه الله قال: «أبى اللهُ تعالى أن يعطي عبدًا من عباده شيئًا من الدُّنيا إلَّا بعوض خطر مثله من بلاء، إمَّا عاجلًا وإمَّا آجلًا».
_

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

كَتَبَ أحدهم : 
الْمَوْتُ بَابٌ وَكُلُّ النَّاسِ دَاخـِلُهُ * فَلَيْتَ شَعْرِي بَعْدَ الْبَابِ مَا الدَّارُ ؟!

فَأَجَابَهُ آخر :
الدَّارُ جَنَّاتُ عَدْنٍ إنْ عَمِلْت بِمَا يُرْضِي الْإِلَهَ وَإِنْ خَالَفْت فَالنَّـارُ
هُمَا مَحَلَّانِ مَا لِلنَّاسِ غَيْرُهُمَـا فَانـْظُرْ لِنَفْسِك مَاذَا أَنْتَ مُخْتَارُ

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
* وفي الحلية لأبي نعيم، أنَّ عبدالله بن المبارك سئل: ما ينبغي للعالم أن يتكرَّم عنه؟
قال: «ينبغي أن يتكرَّم عمَّا حرم الله تعالى عليه، ويرفع نفسه عن الدُّنيا؛ فلا تكون منه على بالٍ»!
_

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وفي جامع بيان العلم وفضله لابن عبدالبر، بسنده عن الحسن البصري رحمه الله قال: «دخلنا فاغتممنا وخرجنا فلم نزدد إلَّا غمًّا!
اللَّهم إليك نشكو هذا الغثاء الذي كنَّا نُحَدَّث عنه!
إن أجبناهم لم يفقهوا، وإن سكتنا عنهم وكَلْنَاهم إلى عيٍّ شديد..».
_

----------


## فالح الحجية

(من يتق الله بجعل له مخرجا ويرزقه من حيث لايحتسب* ومن يتوكل على الله فهو حسبه )
عليه نتوكل وبه نستعين

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* وفي الحلية لأبي نعيم، عن وهب بن منبِّه قال: «مثل الدُّنيا والآخرة مثل ضَرَّتَين، إن أرْضَيْت إحداهما أسْخَطت الأخرى»!

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

إذا رُزقت الفهم في المنع
 صار المنع عين العطاء

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* وفي الحلية لأبي نعيم، عن محمد بن سيرين، قال: «ثلاثة ليس معها غربة: حُسْنُ الأدب، وكفُّ الأذى، ومجانبة الرِّيَب».

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* وفي الحلية لأبي نعيم، عن وهيب بن الورد رحمه الله قال: «إنَّ الله تعالى إذا أراد كرامة عبدٍ أصابه بضيقٍ في معاشه، وسقمٍ في جسده، وخوفٍ في دنياه، حتى ينزل به الموت وقد بقيت عليه ذنوبٌ شُدِّد بها عليه الموت، حتى يلقاه وما عليه شيء».

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* وفي أدب الدُّنيا والدِّين للماوردي: قال الحسن البصري رحمه الله: «الدُّنيا كلها غمٌّ، فما كان منها من سُرورٍ فهو رِيحٌ»!

----------


## فالح الحجية

*  واقول \*
*ومن اشرق النور العظيم بقلبه*

*                                يعيش هنيئاً والامنيات  طلائعه* 

*ومن يتقي الله العظيم مهابة* 

*                               يجعل  له  من امره مايضارعه*

*ومن يتقي الله العظيم  مخافة*

*                             يحيا عزيزا   والجنا ن   تطالعه*

*ومن يتقي الله العظيم ويخشه*

*                                 يبسط له في ر زقه  ويواسعه*

*ومن بذكرالله   يشغل قلبه*

*                              يهديه   وجنات النعيم    مرابعه    *

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* وفي الحلية لأبي نعيم: أنَّ الحسن البصري رحمه الله دخل المسجد ومعه فرقد، فقعد إلى جنب حلقةٍ يتكلَّمون، فصَنَتَ لحديثهم، ثم أقبل على فرقد، فقال: «يا فرقد والله ما هؤلاء إلَّا قومٌ ملُّوا العبادة، ووجدوا الكلام أهون عليهم، وقلَّ ورعُهُم = فتكلَّموا»!

----------


## أبوأسامة الجزائري

جزاك الله خيرا الشيخ عدنان ، وأسكنني وإياك فسيح الجنان، وماأحوجنا إلى هذه الآثار السلفية التي تثبت القلب وتنير الدرب، كهذا الأثر المروي في الحلية لأبي نعيم والزهد لأحمد عن إمام التابعين الحسن البصري، وفقنا الله وإياكم للعلم النافع والعمل الصالح.

----------


## أم عاصم الجزائرية

بارك الله فيك

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  آمين، سمع الله منكما، وبارك فيكما.

* وفي الحِلية وغيرها، عن عطاء بن أبي رباح قال : «إنَّ مَن قبلكم كانوا يعدُّون فضول الكلام ما عدا ثلاثًا، كتاب الله أن يتلوه، أو أمر بمعروف أو نهى عن منكر، أو أن ينطق في حاجته التي لابد له منها... أَمَا يستحي أحدكم لو نُشِرَت صحيفته التي أمْلَى صدر نهاره، وليس فيها حاجةٌ من حاجات دنياه ولا آخرته»!

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  في صحيح مسلم من حديث أبي هريرة :أنَّ رسول الله r قال:
«ما نقصت صدقةٌ من مالٍ.
وما زاد الله عبدًا بعفوٍ إلَّا عِزًّا.
وما تواضع أحدٌ لله إلَّا رَفَعَه الله».

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* وأخرج ابن أبي الدُّنيا في الصَّمت (90) وغيره، عن الحسن البصري رحمه الله قال:
«من كثر مالُه كثرت ذنوبُه.
ومن كثر كلامُه كثر كذِبُه.
ومَن ساء خُلُقُه عذَّبَ نفسَه»!

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وفي الصَّحيحين، وهذا لفظ مسلم، من حديث أبي ذر ررر ...
قال: قلتُ: يا رسول الله، أرأيت إن ضعفتُ عن بعض العمل؟
قال  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: : «تكفُّ شَرَّك عن الناس؛ فإنَّها صَدَقةٌ منك على نفسك».

----------


## أبوصلاح الدين

اختيارات لطيفة بارك الله فيك
تأملت في قول ابن الجوزي رجحمه الله ان كثيرا من الإخوان يغرقون في طعن إخوانهمويتلذذون بأكل لحومهم بحجة الجرح والتعديل
وهل الجرح والتعديل متاح للجميع
اعرف البعض هداهم الله لم يمر اكثرمن سنتين على التزامه يطعن في علماء كبار بأسلوب جد جريح
أين علماؤنا للتحذير من هذه الظاهرة المرضية التي تكاد تأتي على الأخضر واليابس

قرات اختيارات الصفحةوسأتابع البقية من بعد
وفقك الله

----------


## الحامد لله

الحمد لله ...
جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم وما اروع مواعظ ابن الجوزي رحمه الله نفعنا الله بها جميعا 
والحمد لله

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  آمين، وبارك الله فيكما، ونفع بكما.

* وأخرج المعافى بن عمران في الزُّهد وابن أبي شيبة في المصنَّف، عن ابن مسعود t قال: «إذا ضَنُّوا عليك بالمُفَلْطَحَة(1)، فكُلْ رغيفك، وَرِدِ النَّهرَ، وأمْسِك عليك دينك».

____________________________ 

(1) المفلطحة، ويروى: «المطلفحة»: قيل: هي الرِّقاق، من طعام المترفين، وقيل: بل هي الدَّراهم.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأخرج مسلم في صحيحه، عن أبي هريرة t أنَّ رسول الله r قال: «بادروا بالأعمال فتنًا كقِطَع اللَّيل المظلم، يصبحُ الرجل مؤمنًا ويمسي كافرًا، أو يمسي مؤمنًا ويصبح كافرًا، يبيع دينه بعَرَضٍ من الدُّنيا»!

----------


## عدنان البخاري

والوجهُ تُخلِقُه المُزاحــةُ إنَّها * * * لفـظٌ يضـرُّ ومنطقٌ لا يرشـدُ
فدَعِ المُزاحةَ للسَّفيهِ فرُبَّما * * * هاجَت عجاج عداوةِ لا تحمدُ

----------


## محمد أبومعاذ البخاري

حكمة حكيم - والله - ..
جزاكم ربي رالجنة ..

----------


## فتح البارى

أين أنتم شيخنا المبارك ؟!
في حلية الأولياء أن ابن سيرين رجلا يَسُبُّ الحجاجَ، فأقبل عليه فقال: «مَهْ أيها الرجل؛ فإنك لو قد وافيتَ الآخرة كان أصغر ذنب عملتَه قط أعظمَ عليك من أعظم ذنب عمله الحجاج، واعلم أن الله تعالى حكم عدل، إن أخذ من الحجاج لمن ظلمه فسوف يأخذ للحجاج ممن ظلمه، فلا تشغلنَّ نفسك بسبِّ أحد»

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بارك الله فيكم وجزاك خيرا، واستعملني وإياكم فيما هو خير لنا في ديننا ودنيانا.


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أخرج المعافى بن عمران في الزهد (200) بسنده عن شدَّاد بن أوس رضي الله عنه قال: 
«ممَّا أخاف عليكم شهوةً خفيَّةً، ونعمةً مُلْهِيةً.
حين تشبعون من العمل، وتجوعون من العِلم»!

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* وفي الحلية لأبي نعيم، عن ابن المبارك قال: «إذا عرف الرجل قدر نفسه يصير عند نفسه أذل من الكلب».

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* وفي الحلية لأبي نعيم، عن وهيب بن الورد رحمه الله قال: لوقُمتَ قيام هذه السَّارية ما نفعك! حتى تنظر ما يدخل بطنك، حلالٌ أم حرامٌ?

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* وفي الحلية (8/159): أنَّ وهيب بن الورد رحمه الله كتب إلى أخ له: «قد بَلَغتَ بظاهر عِلمك عند الناس منزلةً وشرفًا.
فاطلب بباطن علمك عند الله منزلةً وزُلْفى.
واعْلم أنَّ إحدى المنزلتين تمنع الأخرى».

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

لاحرمكم الله الأجر على تلك المواعظ
بوركتم

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  آمين، وبارك الله فيك.

* وفي الحلية لأبي نعيم (8/144) أنَّ رجلًا جاء إلى وهب بن منبِّه فقال: «إنَّ الناس قد وقعُوا فيما وقعُوا فيه، وقد حدَّثتُ نفسي أن لا أخالطهم.
فقال: لا تفعل؛ فإنَّه لا بُدَّ للنَّاس منك، ولا بُدَّ لك من النَّاس، لهم إليك حوايج، ولك إليهم حوايج.
ولكن كُنْ فيهم أصمَّ سميعًا، وأعمى بصيرًا، وسكوتًا نطوقًا».

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* وفي الحلية لأبي نعيم (8/153) عن وهيب بن الورد رحمه الله قال: «إنَّ العبد ليصمُت فيجتمع له لُبُّه».

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* وأخرج الدارمي في سننه، عن عبدة بن أبي لبابة رحمه الله قال: «قد رضِيْتُ من أهل زماني هؤلاء أن لا يسألوني ولا أسألهم!
إنَّما يقولُ أحدُهم: أرأيتَ.. أرأيتَ»!

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أخرج أبو داود في سننه (4611) وغيره عن يزيد بن عميرة:أن معاذ بن جبلٍ كان لا يجلس مجلسًا للذِّكر حين يجلس إلَّا قال: «اللهُ حَكَمٌ قسطٌ، هلك المرتابون».
فقال معاذ بن جبل يومًا: «إنَّ من ورائكم فتنًا، يكثر فيها المال، ويفتح فيها القرآن، حتى يأخذه المؤمن والمنافق، والرجل والمرأة، والصغير والكبير، والعبد والحُرُّ.
فيوشك قائلٌ أن يقول: ما للناس لا يتبعوني وقد قرأت القرآن؟!
ما هم بمتَّبعي حتى أبتدع لهم غيره!
فإيَّاكم وما ابتدع؛ فإنَّ ما ابتدع ضلالة.
وأحذِّركم زيغة الحكيم؛ فإنَّ الشيطان قد يقول كلمة الضَّلالة على لسان الحكيم، وقد يقول المنافق كلمة الحق».
قال: قلتُ لمعاذٍ: ما يدريني رحمك الله أنَّ الحكيم قد يقول كلمة الضَّلالة، وأنَّ المنافق قد يقول كلمة الحق؟
قال: «بلى، اجتنب من كلام الحكيم المشتهرات [وفي رواية: المشبهات] التي يقال لها: ما هذه! ولا يثنينك ذلك عنه؛ فإنَّه لعلَّه أن يراجع، وتلقَّ الحقَّ إذا سمعتَهُ؛ فإنَّ على الحقِّ نورًا».

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  في الكامل لابن عديٍّ (1/102) بسنده عن العباس الدوري أنَّ ابن معين قال: «من لا يخطئ في الحديث فهو كذَّابٌ».

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

جزاكم الله خيرا و بارك فيكم و نفع بكم يا شيخنا إنني أنقل من هذه المواعظ فاسمح لي لو تكرمت .

----------


## عدنان البخاري

آمين، وإياك، وفيك بارك الله ونفع بك.
لا بأس فالموضوع متاح.

----------


## فتح البارى

في الجامع لأخلاق الراوي عن يحيى بنِ أكثَمَ، أنه قال:
نِلْتُ القضاء وقضاء القضاةِ والوزارة، وكذا وكذا، فمَا سُرِرْتُ بشيء مثلَ قول الْمُسْتَمْلِي : " مَنْ ذَكَرْتَ رَحِمَكَ اللهُ ؟

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* في جامع بيان العلم لابن عبدالبر، عن معْمَر بن راشد قال: «لو عُوْرِض الكتاب مائة مرَّةٍ ما كاد يسْلَم من أن يكون فيه سقط -أو قال:- خطأ».
* وفي الموضِّح للخطيب، عن المزني قال: «لو عُوْرِض كتابٌ سبعين مرَّةً لوُجِد فيه خطأٌ.
أبى الله أن يكون كتابٌ صحيحًا غير كتابه».

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قال رجل للأحنف بن قيس: بِمَ سُدتَ قومك؟! ــ وأراد عيبه ــ.
فقال الأحنف: بتركي من أمرك ما لا يعنيني، كما أعناك من أمري ما لا يعنيك!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وفي رواية أنَّه قال: بِمَ سوَّدك قومُك وما أنت بأشرفهم بيتًا، ولا أصبحهم وجهًا، ولا أحسنهم خُلُقاً؟!
قال: بخلاف ما فيك يا ابن أخي!
قال: وما ذاك؟
قال: بتركي من أمرك ما لا يعنيني، كما عناك من أمري ما لا يعنيك!

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* أخرج أبونعيم في الحلية بسنده، أنَّ عدي بن أرطأة كتب إلى عمر بن عبد العزيز: أمَّا بعد، فإنَّ الناس قد كثروا في الإسلام، وخفتُ أن يقلَّ الخراج!
فكتب إليه عمر بن عبد العزيز: «فهمتُ كتابك! والله لوددتُ أنَّ النَّاس كلَّهم أسلموا، حتى نكون أنا وأنت حرَّاثين نأكل من كسب أيدينا»!


* وأخرج أبونعيم أيضًا بسنده وغيره، أنَّ عمر كتب إلى عدي بن أرطأة، وكان استخلفه على البصرة: «أمَّا بعد، فإنَّك غررتني بعمامتك السَّوداء، ومجالستك القراء، وإرسالك العمامة من ورائك، وإنَّك أظهرت لي الخير فأحسنتُ بك الظَّنَّ، وقد أظهر الله على ما كنتم تكتمون. والسلام».
* وفي رواية عند غيره: «غرَّني منك مجالستك القُرَّاء وعمامتك السَّوداء وخشوعك، فلمَّا بلوناك وجدناك على خلاف ما أمَّلْناك! قاتلكم الله! أما تمشون بين القبور»؟!

----------


## أنس عسيري

قيلَ لحسان بن سنان - وهو في مَرض الموت - :
ما مَرضك ؟
قال : مرضٌ لا يفهمهُ الأطباء !
قيل : وما هو ؟
قال : مرضُ الذنوب ..
قيل : كيف تجدك الآن ؟
قال : بخير إن نجوتُ من النار ..
قيل : فما تشتهي ؟
قال : ليلة طويلة بعيدة ما بين الطَرفين أُحييها بذكر الله ..

----------


## أنس عسيري

قال الغَزالي :
قد انكشفت لأرباب القلوب ببصيرة الإيمان وأنوار القرآن أن لا وصول إلى السعادة إلا بالعِلم والعبادة ، والناس كلهم هلكى إلا العالمون ، والعالمون كلهم هَلكى إلا العاملون ، والعاملون كلهم هَلكى إلا المُخلصون ، والمُخلصون على خَطرٍ عَظيم !* إحياء علوم الدين  4 / 315

----------


## عدنان البخاري

*﴿هَاأنْتُمْ أُوْلاءِ تُحِبُّونَهُمْ وَلا يُحِبُّونَكُمْ وَتُؤْمِنُونَ بِالكِتَابِ كُلِّهِ وإذَا لَقُوكُمْ قَالُوا آمَنَّا وإذَا خَلَوْا عَضُّوا عَلَيْكُمْ الأنَامِلَ مِنْ الغَيْظِ قُلْ مُوتُوا بِغَيْظِكُمْ إنَّ اللهَ عَلِيمٌ بِذَاتِ الصُّدُورِ * *إنْ تَمْسَسْكُمْ حَسَنَةٌ تَسُؤْهُمْ وإنْ تُصِبْكُمْ سَيِّئَةٌ يَفْرَحُوا بِهَا وإنْ تَصْبِرُوا وَتَتَّقُوا لا يَضُرُّكُمْ كَيْدُهُمْ شَيْئًا إنَّ اللهَ بِمَا يَعْمَلُونَ مُحِيطٌ*﴾

----------


## عدنان البخاري

فمَن كان يرجو العِزَّ في قتل قومِهِ *** فلم ينْـجُ خوف الــذُّلِّ ممَّا يحـاذرُ!
ينال العدَى من قومه ما يضيْمُه *** ويمشون في مكروهِهِ وهو حاضرُ!

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  في الحلية لأبي نُعَيم: أنَّ بعض عمَّال عمر بن عبدالعزيز كتب إليه يقول: أمَّا بعد، فإنَّ مدينتنا قد خرِبَت، فإن رأى أمير المؤمنين أن يقطع لها مالًا يرمُّها به فعل.
فكتب إليه عمر: أمَّا بعد، قد فهمت كتابك، وما ذكرت أنَّ مدينتكم قد خربت، فإذا قرأت كتابي هذا فحصِّنها بالعَدل، ونقِّ طُرُقها من الظُّلم، فإنَّه مرمَّتها. والسَّلام!

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أخرج ابن أبي حاتم في الجرح والتعديل (1/100) بسنده عن محمد بن عبد الوهاب السكري قال: «ما رأيتُ الفقير في مجلسٍ قطُّ كان أعز منه في مجلس سفيان الثوري، ولا رأيت الغنيَّ في مجلسٍ كان أذل منه في مجلس سفيان الثوري!».
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وفي السِّيَر للذَّهبي (11/218) وغيره، عن المروذي قال: «لم أر الفقير في مجلس أعز منه في مجلس أحمد، كان مائلًا إليهم مقصِّرًا عن أهل الدُّنيا».

----------


## عبد الرحمن شلبي

لله دركم شيخنا الفاضل نفع الله بكم وكتب أجركم وأبقاكم ذخرا ... 
تم اضافة الموضوع للمفضلة ...
قال أبو العتاهية:
إِنّا إِلى اللَهِ لَراجِعونا ... *** ... حَتّى مَتى نَحنُ مُضَيِّعونا
بَينا اِمرُؤٌ بَينَ يَدَيْكَ حَيّاً ... *** ... إِذ صِرتَ لا تُبْصِرُ مِنهُ شَيّا - 

وقال :
ما هِيَ إِلّا جَنَّةٌ وَنَارُ ... *** ... أَفلَحَ مَن كانَ لَهُ اِعْتِبَارُ 
كاسَ اِمرُؤٌ مُتَّعِظٌ بِغَيرِهِ ... *** ... دَع شَرَّ ما تَأتي وَخُذ في خَيرِهِ
وقال:
قَدِّم لِما بَينَ يَدَيكَ قَدِّمِ ... ... أُفٍّ وَتُفٍّ لِعَبيدِ الدِرهَمِ

----------


## عدنان البخاري

آمين، وبارك الله فيك.

* أخرج أبوداود في الزهد -وغيرُه- عن ابن مسعود قال: «ائتوا الأمر من تدبُّرٍ، ولا يكوننَّ أحدكم إمَّعةً».
قالوا : وما الإمَّعة؟
قال: «الذي يجري بكل ريح».

----------


## فتح البارى

جزاكم الله خيرا شيخنا الفاضل
----------------
◄عن عبد الله بن مسعود-رضي الله عنه- قال: 
«ستكون أمور مشتبهات فعليكم بالتؤدة؛ فإنك أن تكون تابعا في الخير خيرٌ من أن تكون رأسا في الشر»
◘ شعب الإيمان للبيهقي
------------------
◄قال الإمام القرافي المالكي-رحمه الله- (ت:684 هـ) :
«إن معرفة الإشكال علم في نفسه وفتح من الله تعالى» 
◘ (الفروق)

----------


## فتح البارى

أين أنتم يا شيخنا ؟

----------
 ◄قال ابن قدامة - رحمه الله تعالى - :
«فإنني إذا كنت مع رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في حزبه، متبعا لسنته، ما أبالي من خالفني، ولا من خالف في، ولا أستوحش لفراق من فارقني، وإنني لمعتقد أن الخلق كلهم لو خالفوا السنة وتركوها، وعادوني من أجلها، لما ازددت لها إلا لزوما، ولا بها إلا اغتباطا إن وفقني الله لذلك، فإن الأمور كلها بيديه، وقلوب العباد بين أصبعيه»
◘ ذيل طبقات الحنابلة

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرًا وأجزل لك المثوبة على المشاركة.. أنا متابع

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  في الحلية، عن إبراهيم بن أدهم رحمه الله قال: «كثرة النَّظر إلى الباطل تذهب بمعرفة الحقِّ من القلب»!

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> في الحلية، عن إبراهيم بن أدهم رحمه الله قال: «كثرة النَّظر إلى الباطل تذهب بمعرفة الحقِّ من القلب»!


والله حق :
بعض الناس يسوغ لنفسه أنه يوسع دائرة ثقافته هنا و هناك و أنه ينوع كما يقول ... فيهلك إذ تتشعب به الطرق 
لذلك نهى الربانيون عن النظر في كتب الكلام إلا لمن يستطيع أن يرد 
لذلك أيضاً كان بعض الربانيين لا يحب أن ينظر في وجوه أهل البدع ... وكأن ذلك يغير النور الذي في قلبه 
شكراً لكم

----------


## عدنان البخاري

بارك الله فيك.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قيل لأبي بكر الوراق: علِّمني شيئًا يقرِّبني إلى الله، ويقرِّبني من الناس.
فقال: أمَّا الذي يقرِّبك من الله فمسألته، وأمَّا الذي يقرِّبك من الناس فترك مسألتهم.

----------


## فتح البارى

◄ قال شيخ الإسلام ابنُ القيم-رحمه الله-:
«الراسخ فِي العلم لو وردت عليه من الشبه بعدد أمواج البحر ما أزالت يقينه ولا قدحت فيه شكا، لأنه قد رسخ في العلم، فلا تستفزه الشبهات، بل إذا وردت عليه ردهَا حرس العلم»
◘ مفتاح دار السعادة
اللهم اجعلني من الراسخين في العلم

----------


## فتح البارى

رب وفقني فلا أعدلَ عن ... سَنَنِ الساعين في خير سَنَن

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قال أحمد بن خضرويه: «القلوب جوَّالة؛ إمَّا أن تجول حول العرش، وإمَّا أن تجول حول الحش».

----------


## فتح البارى

قال ابن عبد الهادي (744 هـ) -رحمه الله- في (العقود الدرية) عن شيخ الإسلام(728 هـ) -رحمه الله- :
«ولقد رأيت من خرق العادة في حفظ كتبه وجمعها، وإصلاح ما فسد منها، ورد ما ذهب منها ما لو ذكرته لكان عجبا يعلم به كل منصف أن لله عناية به وبكلامه، لأنه يذب عن سنة نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم تحريفَ الغالين وانتحالَ المبطلين وتأويلَ الجاهلين»

----------


## فتح البارى

◄قال شيخ الإسلام ابنُ القيم-رحمه الله- :
«وإذا أراد الله بالعبد خيرا أعانه بالوقت، وجعل وقته مساعدا له.
وإذا أراد به شرا جعل وقته عليه»
◘ مدارج السالكين

----------


## فتح البارى

◄قال شيخ الإسلام ابنُ القيم-رحمه الله- :
«استقرت حكمته سبحانه أن السعادة والنعيم والراحة لا يوصل إليها إلا على جسر المشقة والتعب»
◘ شفاء العليل

----------


## القارئ المليجي

> ◄قال شيخ الإسلام ابنُ القيم-رحمه الله- :
> «استقرت حكمته سبحانه أن السعادة والنعيم والراحة لا يوصل إليها إلا على جسر المشقة والتعب»
> ◘ شفاء العليل


قد قالها حبيب في رائعته (السيفُ أصدقُ أنباءً من الكتُب):
بَصُرتَ بالرَّاحةِ الكُبرى فَلَمْ ترَها  * * *  تُنالُ إلاَّ على جِسرِ منَ التَّعَبِ

----------


## عدنان البخاري

· قال الأحنف بن قيس لرجلٍ أوصاه: «إيَّاك والكسل والضَّجَر؛ فإنَّك إذا كَسِلتَ لم تؤدِّ حقًّا، وإذا ضَجِرتَ لم تصبر على حقٍّ».

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* في تاريخ دمشق وغيره: أنَّه لمَّا قدم سعد بن أبي وقاص القادسية أميرًا أتته حرقة بنت النعمان بن المنذر في جوارٍ كلّهن في مثل زيّها، تطلب صِلَته، فلمَّا وَقَفْن بين يديه قال: أيّتكنّ حرقة؟
قلن: هذه.
فقال لها: أنت حرقة؟
قالت: نعم، فما تكرارك استفهامي، إنّ الدنيا دار زوال، وإنَّها لا تدوم على حال، تنتقل بأهلها انتقالًا، وتعقبهم بعد حال حالًا، إنّا كُنّا ملوك هذا المصر قبلك، يُجبَى إلينا خرجه، ويطيعنا أهله، مدى المدة وزمان الدولة، فلمّا أدبر الأمر وانقضى صاح بنا صائح الدّهر، فصدع عصانا، وشتّت ملأنا، وكذلك الدّهر يا سعد، إنّه ليس من قوم عبرة إلّا والدّهر معقبهم عِبْرة.
ثم أنشأت تقول:
فبينا نسوس النّاس والأمر أمرنا *** إذا نحن فيهم سُوْقَةٌ نَتَنَصّفُ
فـأفٍّ لدنيــا لا يدوم ســــرورها *** تقلّـبُ تــــاراتٍ بنا وتصـرَّفُ!

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> * في تاريخ دمشق وغيره: أنَّه لمَّا قدم سعد بن أبي وقاص القادسية أميرًا أتته حرقة بنت النعمان بن المنذر في جوارٍ كلّهن في مثل زيّها، تطلب صِلَته، فلمَّا وَقَفْن بين يديه قال: أيّتكنّ حرقة؟
> قلن: هذه.
> فقال لها: أنت حرقة؟
> قالت: نعم، فما تكرارك استفهامي، إنّ الدنيا دار زوال، وإنَّها لا تدوم على حال، تنتقل بأهلها انتقالًا، وتعقبهم بعد حال حالًا، إنّا كُنّا ملوك هذا المصر قبلك، يُجبَى إلينا خرجه، ويطيعنا أهله، مدى المدة وزمان الدولة، فلمّا أدبر الأمر وانقضى صاح بنا صائح الدّهر، فصدع عصانا، وشتّت ملأنا، وكذلك الدّهر يا سعد، إنّه ليس من قوم عبرة إلّا والدّهر معقبهم عِبْرة.
> ثم أنشأت تقول:
> فبينا نسوس النّاس والأمر أمرنا *** إذا نحن فيهم سُوْقَةٌ نَتَنَصّفُ
> فـأفٍّ لدنيــا لا يدوم ســــرورها *** تقلّـبُ تــــاراتٍ بنا وتصـرَّفُ!



بارك الله فيك ...

صدقت المرأة الأميرة في نصيحتها لسعد ررر، وإن كان ررر أعلم بما قالت

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

الجليس الصالح الكافي والأنيس الناصح الشافي - المعافى بن زكريا : 

  	 المجلس السادس عَشْر * »*  

زيارة حرقة بِنْت النُّعْمَان لسعد بْن أبي وقاص

*حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّد بْن القَاسِم الأنبَاريّ ،  قَالَ : حَدَّثَنِي أبي ، قَالَ : حَدَّثَنَا أبو بَكْر مُحَمَّد بْن  يَعْقُوب الدينوري ، قَالَ : حَدَّثَنَا حَسّان بْن أبان البَعْلَبَكيّ ،  قَالَ : لمّا قَدِمَ سَعْد بْن أبي وقاص القادسية أميرًا أتتْه حرقة بِنْت  النُّعْمَان بْن المنذر فِي جَوَارٍ فِي مثل زِيَّها ، تطلب صِلَته ،  فَلَمّا وقفن بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ ، قَالَ : أيتكن حرقة ؟ قلن : هَذِهِ ، قَالَ  : أنت حرقة ؟ قَالَتْ : نَعَمْ ، فما تكرارك استفهامي ؟ إن الدُّنْيَا دار  زوال وإنها لا تدوم على حال ، تنتقل بأهلها انتقالا ، وتُعقبهم بَعْدَ حال  حالا ، إنا كُنَّا ملوكَ هَذَا الْمِصْرِ قبلك ، يُجْبى إلينا خَرْجه ،  ويُطيعنا أهله ، مدَّة المدة وزمان الدّولة ، فَلَمّا أدبر الأمر وانقضى ،  صاح بنا صائحُ الدهر ، فصدع عصانا وشتّتَ ملأنا ، وكذلك الدهر يا سَعْد ،  إِنَّهُ لَيْسَ من قَوْمٍ بحبرة إلا والدهر مُعقبهم عَبْرة ، ثُمَّ أنشأت  تقول :   فبينا نَسُوسُ الناسَ والأمر أمرنا   إِذَا نَحْنُ فيهم سوُقةٌ  نَتَنَصَّفُ          فأفٍّ لدينا لا يدوم سرورها   تَقَلّبُ تاراتٍ بنا  وتصرفُ   فَقَالَ سَعْد : قاتل اللَّه عَدِيّ بْن زَيْدُ كأنه كَانَ ينظر  إليها ، حَيْث تقول :   إن للدهر صَوْلةً فاحْذَرَنْها   لا تبيتن قَدْ  أمنت الشُّرُورا     قَدْ يبيت الفتى مُعَافًى فيُرْزَا   ولقد كَانَ آمنًا  مَسْرُورًا   وأكرمها سَعْد وأحسن جائزتها فَلَمّا أرادات فراقه ، قَالَتْ  : حَتَّى أُحَيِّيك تحيةَ أمْلاكِنَا بعضهم بعضا لا جعل اللَّه لك إلى  لئيمٍ حاجة ، ولا زال لكريم عندك حاجة ، ولا نزع من عَبْد صالح نعمة إلا  جعلك سببًا لردّها عَلَيْهِ.

فَلَمّا خرجت من عِنْدَهُ تلقاها نساءُ  الْمِصْر فقلن لَهَا : مَا صنع بك الأمير ؟ قَالَتْ :   حَاطَ لي ذِمّتي  وأكرم وجهي   إنما يُكْرم الكريمُ الكَريما    

__________________

*

----------


## فتح البارى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابنُ تيمية-رحمه الله-:
«فلا أحب أن يُنتَصَرَ من أحد بسبب كذبه عليّ أو ظلمه وعدوانه، فإني قد أحللت كل مسلم، وأنا أحب الخير لكل المسلمين، وأريد لكل مؤمن من الخير ما أحبه لنفسي، والذين كذبوا وظلموا فهم في حل من جهتي.
وأما ما يتعلق بحقوق الله فإن تابوا تاب الله عليهم وإلا فحكم الله نافذ فيهم»
◘ مجموع الفتاوى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابنُ القيم-رحمه الله- عن شيخه شيخِ الإسلام ابن تيمية-رحمه الله-:
«وكان بعضُ أصحابه الأكابر يقول: وددتُ أني لأصحابي مثله لأعدائه وخصومه!!.
وما رأيته يدعو على أحد منهم قط، وكان يدعو لهم.
وجئت يوما مبشرا له بموت أكبر أعدائه، وأشدهم عداوة وأذى له، فنهرني وتنكر لي واسترجع. 
ثم قام من فوره إلى بيت أهله فعزاهم، وقال: إني لكم مكانه، ولا يكون لكم أمر تحتاجون فيه إلى مساعدة إلا وساعدتكم فيه»
◘ مدارج السالكين

----------


## فتح البارى

*قال الحافظ ابن أبي داود(316 هـ) وهو ابن الإمام أبي داود السجستاني (275 هـ):*
*تمسك بحبل الله واتبع الهـدى ... ولا تـك بـدعـيا لعلك تفـلح*
*ودن بكتاب الله والسـنن التي ... أتت عن رسول الله تنجو وتربح* 
*ودع عنك آراء الرجال وقولهم ... فقول رسـول الله أزكى وأشرح**◘** الحائية*

----------


## فتح البارى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابنُ تيمية-رحمه الله، وجزاه عنا خير الجزاء-(728 هـ):
«إنه ليقف خاطري في المسألة أو الحالة التي تشكل عليّ، فأستغفر الله تعالى ألف مرة أو أكثر أو أقل حتى ينشرح الصدر وينحل إشكال ما أشكل»
◘ العقود الدرية

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

أحسن الله اليكم

----------


## فتح البارى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابنُ القيم-رحمه الله وجزاه عنا خير الجزاء!-:  يا قـوم والله العظـيم أسأتـمُ ... بأئمــــــة الإسلام ظن الشاني
 ما ذنبهمْ ونبيهمْ قد قال مــا ... قالـــوا، كــذاك مُنـزّل الفرقان
 ما الذنب إلا النصوص لديـكمُ ... إذ جسّــمتْ بل شبّهتْ صـنـفان
 ما ذنب من قد قال ما نطقتْ به ... مـن غيــر تحـريف ولا عـدوان نصيحة لإخوانِنا من الأشاعرة (ابتسامة)

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* بارك الله فيكما على هذه الفوائد الطَّيِّبة، ونفع بكما.

* أخرج الإمام مالك في موطَّئه وغيره عن يحيى بن سعيد الأنصاري: أنَّ أبا الدَّرداء رضي الله عنه كتب إلى سلمان الفارسي رضي الله عنه: «أنَّ هلمَّ إلى الأرض المقدَّسة».
فكتب إليه سلمان: «إنَّ الأرض لا تقدِّس أحدًا، وإنَّما يقدِّسُ الإنسانَ عملُهُ».

----------


## فتح البارى

شيخنا الفاضل عدنان، أحبكم في الله، وأسأل الله أن يجمعنا مع نبيه  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  في الفردوس الأعلى


 ◄ قال الخطيب (463 هـ) -رحمه الله- في (تاريخ بغداد 2/22 ط.بشار):
«قد ذكر بعض العلماء أن مالكا عابه جماعة من أهل العلم في زمانه، بإطلاق لسانه في قوم معروفين بالصلاح والديانة والثقة والأمانة» اهـ

 ▼ فقال الذهبي (748 هـ) -رحمه الله- في (السير 7/38 ط.الرسالة) معلقا:
«قلت: كلا، ما عابهم إلا وهم عنده بخلاف ذلك، وهو مثاب على ذلك، وإن أخطأ اجتهاده-رحمة الله عليه-»اهـ

 احملْه خيرَ محملِ ... فعْلَ الرجال الكُمَّلِ

----------


## عدنان البخاري

﴿وعَسى أنْ تَكْرَهُوا شَيْئًا وهُوَ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ
وعَسَى أنْ تُحِبُّوا شَيْئًا وهُوَ شَرٌّ لَكُمْ
واللهُ يَعْلَمُ وأنْتُمْ لا تَعْلَمُونَ﴾ 
______
*﴿فَعَسَى أنْ تَكْرَهُوا شَيْئًا ويَجْعَلَ اللهُ فِيهِ خَيْرًا كَثِيرًا﴾*

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> أحبكم في الله، وأسأل الله أن يجمعنا مع نبيه  في الفردوس الأعلى


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  آمين، الله المستعان، وأحبَّك الله الذي أحببتني فيه.

----------


## فتح البارى

هكذا أهل العلم!◄قال ابن كثير -رحمه الله- (774هـ) في (البداية والنهاية): 
 «وقد صنف الحافظ عبد الغني [الأزدي 409 هـ] هذا كتابا فيه أوهام الحاكم[405هـ]، فلما وقف عليه الحاكمُ جعل يقرؤه على الناس، ويعترف لعبد الغني بالفضل، ويشكره على ذلك، ويرجع إلى ما أصاب فيه من الرد عليه، رحمهما الله» آمين

----------


## فتح البارى

◘ قال الحافظ الذهبيُّ-رحمه الله- (748 هـ) في (السير):
 «وعنه[سفيان الثوري]: من سمع ببدعة، فلا يَحْكها لجلسائه، لا يُلْقها في قلوبهم.
 قلتُ[الذهبي]: أكثرُ أئمةِ السلفِ على هذا التحذير، يَرَون أنَّ القلوب ضعيفة، والشبه خطافة» اهـ

----------


## عدنان البخاري

*﴿ومَنْ يَتَّقِ اللهَ يَجْعَلْ لَهُ مَخْرَجًا **
*ويَرْزُقْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لا يَحْتَسِبُ*
*ومَنْ يَتَوَكَّلْ عَلى اللهِ فَهُوَ حَسْبُهُ*
*إنَّ اللهَ بَالِغُ أمْرِهِ قَدْ جَعَلَ اللهُ لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدْرًا*﴾

----------


## فتح البارى

جزاءً وفاقا..
 قال ابنُ كثير-رحمه الله- (774 هـ) في (البداية والنهاية):
 «والمقصود أن عبد العزيز الكناني قال للمتوكل: يا أمير المؤمنين، ما رئي أعجب من أمر الواثق; قَتَلَ أحمدَ بنَ نصر وكان لسانه يقرأ القرآن إلى أن دُفن.
فوجد المتوكل من ذلك، وساءه ما سمع في أخيه الواثق،
1- فلما دخل عليه الوزير محمد بن عبد الملك بن الزيات، قال له المتوكل: في قلبي من قتل أحمد بن نصر. فقال: يا أمير المؤمنين، أحرقني الله بالنار إن قتله أمير المؤمنين الواثق إلا كافرا.
2- ودخل عليه هرثمة فقال له في ذلك، فقال: يا أمير المؤمنين، قطعني الله إربا إربا إن قتله الواثق إلا كافرا.
3- ودخل عليه القاضي أحمد بن أبي دؤاد، فقال له مثل ذلك، فقال: ضربني الله بالفالج إن قتله الواثق إلا كافرا.
◄ قال المتوكل:
1- فأما ابن الزيات فأنا أحرقته بالنار،
2- وأما هرثمة فإنه هرب وتبدى، فاجتاز بقبيلة خزاعة، فعرفه رجل من الحي، فقال: يا معشر خزاعة، هذا الذي قتل ابنَ عمكم أحمدَ بنَ نصر فقطِّعوه، فقطَّعوه إربا إربا،
3- وأما ابن أبي دؤاد فقد سجنه الله في جلده -يعني بالفالج- ضربه الله به قبل موته بأربع سنين، وصودر من صلب ماله بمال جزيل جدا»اهـ

----------


## فتح البارى

◘ قال ابنُ حزم-رحمه الله- (456هـ) في كتابه (الأخلاق والسير في مداواة النفوس):
 «كل أملٍ ظفرتَ به فعقباهُ حزنٌ؛ إما بذهابه عنك، وإما بذهابك عنه، ولا بد من أحد هذين الشيئين!، 
إلا العمل لله -عز وجل- فعقباهُ على كلِّ حالٍ سرورٌ في عاجل وآجل،
 أما العاجل فقلةُ الهمِّ بما يهتم به الناس، وأما في الآجل فالجنة» اهـ بتصرف يسير

----------


## فتح البارى

◘ قال عمر بن عبد العزيز -رحمه الله-(101 هـ) كما في (الطبقات الكبرى لابن سعد) : 
 «فلو كان كلُّ بدعةٍ يـُميتها الله على يديَّ، وكلُّ سنةٍ يُنعِشها الله على يديَّ ببضعة من لحمي حتى يأتي آخرُ ذلك على نفسي=كان
 في الله يسيرا»

----------


## أمة القادر

> ◘ قال عمر بن عبد العزيز -رحمه الله-(101 هـ) كما في (الطبقات الكبرى لابن سعد) : 
> «فلو كان كلُّ بدعةٍ يـُميتها الله على يديَّ، وكلُّ سنةٍ يُنعِشها الله على يديَّ ببضعة من لحمي حتى يأتي آخرُ ذلك على نفسي=كان
> في الله يسيرا»


جزاكم الله خيرا على الاختيار و على كل ما تقدمون.

----------


## تسنيم أم يوسف

"أتدري كيف يسرق عمر المرء منه؟ يذهل عن يومه في ارتقاب غده،
ولا يزال كذلك حتى ينقضي أجله،
ويده صفر من أي خير" محمد الغزالي.

----------


## فتح البارى

◄ فِي صَحِيحِ الْبُخَارِيِّ أَنَّ عَبْدَ اللَّهِ بْنَ عَمْرِو بْنِ الْعَاصِ ررر قال: قَالَ لِى رَسُولُ اللَّهِ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: :
 «يَا عَبْدَ اللَّهِ لاَ تَكُنْ مِثْلَ فُلاَنٍ كَانَ يَقُومُ اللَّيْلَ فَتَرَكَ قِيَامَ اللَّيْلِ»
 ◘ قال شيخ الإسلام ابنُ القيم-رحمه الله- (751 هـ) في (بدائع الفوائد):
  «لو استنشقتَ ريح الأسحار لأفاق قلبُك المخمور»

----------


## فتح البارى

◄ في (سنن أبي داود) عن أبي الدرداء ررر أن رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  قال:
«وَإِنَّ فَضْلَ الْعَالِمِ عَلَى الْعَابِدِ كَفَضْلِ الْقَمَرِ لَيْلَةَ الْبَدْرِ عَلَى سَائِرِ الْكَوَاكِبِ، وَإِنَّ الْعُلَمَاءَ وَرَثَةُ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ، وَإِنَّ الْأَنْبِيَاءَ لَمْ يُوَرِّثُوا دِينَارًا وَلَا دِرْهَمًا، وَرَّثُوا الْعِلْمَ، فَمَنْ أَخَذَهُ أَخَذَ بِحَظٍّ وَافِرٍ»

▼ قال النووي-رحمه الله- (676هـ) في (المجموع):
«وَلَيْسَ بِعَاقِلٍ مَنْ أَمْكَنَهُ دَرَجَةُ وَرَثَةِ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ ثُمَّ فَوَّتَهَا !»

----------


## المصباح المنير

جزاكم الله خيرا, استفدت كثيرا بهذه الحكم البالغة
وأسأل الله أن ينفعني وإياكم بها
قال تعالى:  {وَاصْبِرْ نَفْسَكَ مَعَ الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ رَبَّهُم بِالْغَدَاةِ وَالْعَشِيِّ يُرِيدُونَ وَجْهَهُ وَلَا تَعْدُ عَيْنَاكَ عَنْهُمْ تُرِيدُ زِينَةَ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَلَا تُطِعْ مَنْ أَغْفَلْنَا قَلْبَهُ عَن ذِكْرِنَا وَاتَّبَعَ هَوَاهُ وَكَانَ أَمْرُهُ فُرُطاً }الكهف28

----------


## الوايلي

يا إخوان من يحتسب الأجر 

اريد آيات كثيرة وعظية حيث استطيع وأئثر عندما ألقي كلمة أن يسر الله لي ذلك 

وفق الله الجميع إلى ما يحبه ويرضاه ،،،

----------


## فتح البارى

✿ كلام من ذهب ✿
◘ قال الخطيب البغدادي -رحمه الله- (463هـ) في (اقتضاء العلم العمل):
«ثُمَّ إِنِّي مُوصِيكَ يَا طَالِبَ الْعِلْمِ بِإِخْلَاصِ النِّيَّةِ فِي طَلَبِهِ، وَإِجْهَادِ النَّفْسِ عَلَى الْعَمَلِ بِمُوجَبِهِ، فَإِنَّ الْعِلْمَ شَجَرَةٌ وَالْعَمَلَ ثَمَرَةٌ، وَلَيْسَ يُعَدُّ عَالِمًا مَنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ بِعِلْمِهِ عَامِلًا،
وَقِيلَ: الْعِلْمُ وَالِدٌ وَالْعَمَلُ مَوْلُودٌ، وَالْعِلْمُ مَعَ الْعَمَلِ، وَالرِّوَايَةُ مَعَ الدِّرَايَةِ،
فَلَا تَأْنَسْ بِالْعَمَلِ مَا دُمْتَ مُسْتَوْحِشًا مِنَ الْعِلْمِ، وَلَا تَأْنَسْ بِالْعِلْمِ مَا كُنْتَ مُقَصِّرًا فِي الْعَمَلِ وَلَكِنِ اجْمَعْ بَيْنَهُمَا، وَإِنْ قَلَّ نَصِيبُكَ مِنْهُمَا» اهـ

----------


## الوايلي

للرفع

للرفع

----------


## عامر الفضل

> آمين، الله المستعان، وأحبَّك الله الذي أحببتني فيه.


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  آمين، آمين، آمين.

----------


## فتح البارى

✿ طوبى للغرباء ✿ 
 
◘ قال شيخُ الإسلام ابنُ القيم-رحمه الله- (751 هـ) في (مدارج السالكين):
  «فإذا أراد المؤمنُ الذي قد رزقَه اللهُ بصيرةً في دينه، وفِقهًا في سُنة رسوله، وفَهمًا في كتابه، وأراه ما الناسُ فيه مِن الأهواء والبدع والضلالات، وتنكبَهم عن الصراط المستقيم الذي كان عليه رسولُ اللهِ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  وأصحابُه = فإذا أراد أن يسلكَ هذا الصراطَ فليوطِّنْ نفسه على قَدْحِ الجُهَّال وأهل البدع فيه، وطعنِهم عليه، وإزرائِهم به، وتنفير الناس عنه، وتحذيرهم منه، كما كان سلفُهم مِن الكفار يفعلون مع متبوعِه وإمامِه  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: .

  فأمَا إن دعاهم إلى ذلك، وقدَحَ فيما هُم عليه؛ فهنالك تقومُ قيامتُهم، ويَبغُون له الغَوائلَ، ويَنصِبون له الحبائل، ويُجلِبون عليهِ بخَيل كبيرهم ورجله..

  فهو غريبٌ في دِينهِ لِفساد أديانهم، غريبٌ في تمسُّكِه بالسنة لتمسكِهم بالبدع، غريبٌ في اعتقاده لفساد عقائدهم، غريبٌ في صلاته لسُوء صلاتهم، غريبٌ في طريقه لضلال طرقهم، غريبٌ في نِسبته لمخالفةِ نِسَبهم، غريبٌ في مُعاشرَتِه لهم؛ لأنه يُعاشِرُهم على ما لا تَهوَى أنفُسُهم.

  وبالجملة فهو غريبٌ في أمور دُنياهُ وآخرتِه، لا يجدُ من العامة مساعدًا ولا معينًا، فهو عالِمٌ بين جُهَّال، صاحبُ سنةٍ بين أهل بدَعٍ، داعٍ إلى الله ورسولِه بين دُعاة إلى الأهواء والبدع، آمرٌ بالمعروف، ناهٍ عن المنكَر بين قومٍ المعروفُ لديهم منكَرٌ والمنكَرُ معروفٌ» اهـ

----------


## عدنان البخاري

وكــم من أكلـةٍ مَنَعَت أخاهـا *** بلذَّة ساعــةٍ أكلاتِ دهــرِ
وكم من طالبٍ يسعى لشيءٍ *** وفيه هلاكُه لو كان يدري!

________________ 
الأخ الكريم: الوائلي..
كتاب الله كله مواعظ وعبر، في شتى الأبواب، فمن طلب شيئًا فليطلب بابه، فما تريد؟ وعن أي باب تسأل؟

----------


## فتح البارى

✿ لا يجدون على الخير أعوانا ✿ 

◘ فِي (حِلْيَةِ الْأَوْلِيَاءِ) أَنَّ عَبْدَ اللَّهِ بْنَ الْمُبَارَكِ قَالَ: «وَمَا أَعْيَانِي شَيْءٌ كَمَا أَعْيَانِي أَنِّي لَا أَجِدُ أَخًا فِي اللَّهِ»

----------


## فتح البارى

◘ في (المنتظم) و(السير): أن الخطيبَ البغداديَّ (463 هـ) -رحمه الله- كان يمشي وفي يده جزءٌ يُطالعه ! وَالْعُمْرُ مُدَّتـُـهُ كَمِثْلِ دَرَاهِمِ ... بِيَدِ الفتى يقضي بها حاجاتِه

----------


## الوايلي

اخي الكريم البخاري 

اقصد ابلغ الايات في الوعظ والقران كله وعظ لاشك لكن اقصد اعلاهن درجة في البلاغة واكثر اثراً على القلوب 

افادكم الله سبحانه وتعالى ،،،

----------


## فتح البارى

✿ من أدب العلماء ✿
◘ قال الإمام ابنُ حزم -رحمه الله- (456هـ) في (التقريب لحد المنطق):
«ناظرتُ رجلا من أصحابنا في مسألة، فَعَلَوْتُهُ فيها لِبُكُوءٍ كان في لسانه، وانفض المجلس على أني ظاهر،
 فلما أتيتُ منزلي حاك في نفسي منها شيءٌ، فتطلبتها في بعض الكتب، فوجدتُ برهانا صحيحا يُبين بطلانَ قولي وصحةَ قولِ خصمي، 
 وكان معي أحد أصحابنا ممن شهد ذلك المجلس، فعرَّفتُه بذلك، ثم إني قد عَلَّمْتُ على المكان من الكتاب،
  فقال لي: ما تريد ؟!
 فقلت: حَمْل هذا الكتاب وعَرْضه على فلان، وإعلامه بأنه الْمُحِقُّ وأني المبطل، وأني راجع إلى قوله.
 فهجم عليه من ذلك أمر مبهت، وقال لي: وتسمح نفسك بهذا؟!
 فقلت له: نعم، ولو أمكنني ذلك في وقتي هذا ما أخرَّته إلى غد» اهـ 

◘ قال شيخ الإسلام محمدُ بنُ عبد الوهاب-رحمه الله-(1206 هـ) في (الرسائل الشخصية 1/42):
 «وأنا أشهِد الله وملائكتَه وأشهِدكم على دين الله ورسوله، أني متبع لأهل العلم، وما غاب عني من الحق وأخطأتُ فيه فبينوا لي، وأنا أشهِد الله أني أقبل على الرأس والعين؛ والرجوعُ إلى الحق خيرٌ من التمادي في الباطل» اهـ

----------


## فتح البارى

◘ في (شرح أصول اعتقاد أهل السنة والجماعة) لأبي القاسم اللالكائي (418هـ) أن الإمام مالك بن أنس-رحمه الله- قال:
«كلما جاءنا رجل أجدل من رجل تركنا ما نزل به جبريل على محمد  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  لجدله!!»
 اللهم يا مقلبَ القلوب والأبصار ثبت قلبي على دينك

----------


## فتح البارى

◘ في (المجالسة وجواهر العلم) لأبي بكر الدينوري -رحمه الله-(333هـ) أن عمر بن الحارث قال:
 «كنت متى شئتُ أن أجدَ من يَعِدُ ويُنْجِزُ وجدتُّه؛ فقد أعياني من يَعِدُ ولا يُنْجِزُ.
 وكانوا يفعلون ولا يقولون؛ فصاروا يقولون ولا يفعلون، ثم صاروا لا يقولون ولا يفعلون» اهـ

----------


## فتح البارى

إذا كان يؤذيك حرُّ المصـيف .... ويبس الخريف وبرد الشتـا
 ويلهيـك حسن زمان الربيع .... فأخذك للعلم قـل لي مـتى ؟!

أترجو أن تكون وأنت شيخ ....  كما قد كنتَ أيام الشباب ؟
لقد كذبتك نفسك ليس ثوب ... دَرِيس[1]كالجديد من الثياب
[1] دريس: بالٍ

----------


## فتح البارى

◄ قال ابن النحاس الحلبي النحوي-رحمه الله- :
 اليوم شيء وغدا مثله ... من نـخب العـلم التي تلتقط
 يحصل المرء بها حكمة ... وإنـما السيل اجتماع النقـط

▼ *في (الجامع لأخلاق الراوي وآداب السامع) للخطيب البغدادي( 463هـ) أن الفضل بن سعيد قال:*
* «كان رجلٌ يطلبُ العلمَ فلا يقدِرُ عليه، فَعَزَمَ على تركِهِ!،*
* فمَرَّ بماء ينحدر من رأس جبل على صخرة قد أثَّرَ الماءُ فيها؛ فقال:*
* الماءُ على لَطَافته قد أثَّرَ في صخرةٍ على كثافتها، والله لَأطلبنَّ العلمَ، فطَلَبَ فأدْرَكَ» اهـ*

----------


## فتح البارى

◘ في (ترتيب المدارك 6/15) أن أبا العباس عبد الله بن أحمد بن إبراهيم الإبياني سئل عن فقيهين من أصحابه وتلاميذه! -وهما أبو القاسم بن زيد، وسعيد بن ميمون-، 
فقيل له: أيهما أفقه؟!
 فقال: «إنما يفصل بين عالمين من هو أعلم منهما!»

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* أخرج الطبري في تفسيره (22/161) بسنده عن قتادة رحمه الله في قوله: ﴿قِيْلَ ادْخُلِ الجَنَّةَ﴾ فلمَّا دخلها قال: ﴿يَا لَيْتَ قَوْمِي يَعْلَمُونَ بِمَا غَفَرَ لِيْ رَبِّي وَجَعَلَنِي مِنَ المُكْرَمِيْنَ﴾ قال: «فلا تلقى المؤمنَ إلَّا ناصحًا! ولا تلقاه غاشًّا.
فلمَّا عاين من كرامة الله قال: ﴿يا ليت قومي يعلمون بما غفر لي ربي وجعلني من المُكْرَمين﴾ تمنَّى على الله أن يعلم قومُه ما عايَنَ من كرامة الله وما هجم عليه».

* وبنحوه عنه وعن ابن عباس، عند غيره.

----------


## فتح البارى

◘ قال شيخ الإسلام ابنُ القيم-رحمه الله- في (الفوائد):
 *«الْعَمَلُ بِغَيْرِ إِخْلاَصٍ وَلاَ اقْتِدَاءٍ كَالْمُسَافِرِ يَمْلَأُ جِرَابَهُ رَمْلاً يُثْقِلُهُ وَلاَ يَنْفَعُهُ»*

----------


## فتح البارى

◘ فِي (حِلْيَةِ الْأَوْلِيَاءِ) أَنَّ سُفْيَانَ الثَّوْرِيَّ (161 هـ)-رحمه الله- قَالَ:
«مَا رَأَيْتُ الزَّاهِدَ فِي شَيْءٍ أَقَلَّ مِنْهُ فِي الرِّيَاسَةِ، تَرَى الرَّجُلَ يَزْهَدُ فِي الْمَطْعَمِ وَالْمَشْرَبِ وَالْمَالِ وَالثِّيَابِ، فَإِذَا تَوَرَّطَ فِي الرِّيَاسَةِ حَامَى عَلَيْهَا وَعَادَى»

◘ وَفِي (جَامِعِ بَيَانِ الْعِلْمِ وَفَضْلِهِ) أَنَّ إِسْحَاقَ بْنَ خَلَفٍ-رحمه الله- قَالَ: 
«وَاللَّهِ الَّذِي لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ لَإِزَالَةُ الْجِبَالِ الرّوَاسِيِّ أَيْسَرُ مِنْ إِزَالَةِ الرِّيَاسَةِ»

----------


## فتح البارى

وَمَنْ يَجْتَهِدْ فِي نَيْلِ أَمْـرٍ وَيَصْطَبِرْ ... يَنَلْـهُ وَإِلَّا بَعْضَـهُ إنْ تَعَسَّـرَا
 فَمَا دُمْت حَيًّا فَاطْلُبْ الْعِلْمَ وَالْعُلَى ... وَلَا تَأْلُ جُهْدًا أَنْ تَمُوتَ فَتُعْذَرَا

----------


## فتح البارى

في (صحيح البخاري) أنَّ النبيَّ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  كان لا يردُّ سائلًا

----------


## فتح البارى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن القيم -رحمه الله-(751 هـ) في "الفوائد" :
«الذنوب جراحات، ورُبَّ جرح وقع في مقتل!»

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* في الحلية لأبي نُعيم عن سفيان بن عيينة قال: حلف لنا إبراهيم بن ميسرة وهو مستقبل الكعبة: وربِّ هذه البنية ما رأيت أحدًا الشريف والوضيع عنده بمنزلةٍ، إلَّا طاووسًا.
يعني: طاوس بن كيسان.

----------


## فتح البارى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابنُ القيم-رحمه الله- في "الداء والدواء":
 «وللمعاصي من الآثار القبيحة المذمومة المضرة بالقلب والبدن في الدنيا والآخرة ما لا يعلمه إلا الله؛
 فمنها: حرمان العلم، فإن العلم نور يقذفه الله في القلب، والمعصية تطفئ ذلك النور»
 وقال -رحمه الله- في "النونية":
 والعلم يدخل قلب كل موفق ... من غير أبواب ولا استئـذان
 ويرده الـمحروم من خذلانه ... لا تشقنا اللهـم بالحرمـان

----------


## فتح البارى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابنُ تيمية -رحمه الله- في "مجموع الفتاوى" :
« فإن الإنسان لا يزال يطلبُ العلمَ والإيمانَ، فإذا تبيَّنَ له منَ العلمِ ما كان خافيا عليه اتَّبَعَه، وليس هذا مذبذبا، بل هذا مهتدٍ -زاده الله هدى-، وقد قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: وقل رب زدني علما :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: »

----------


## فتح البارى

روى الخطابي (388 هـ) -رحمه الله- في "العزلة" عن يونس بن عبيد أنه قال: 
«شيئانِ ليس في الأرض أعز منهما لا يزدادانِ إلا قلَّةً:
[1] أخٌ في الله يُسْكَنُ إليه،
[2] ودِرْهَمٌ حلالٌ يُوضَعُ فِي حَقٍّ»

----------


## فتح البارى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية-رحمه الله- في "منهاج السنة":
 «ولو انفردَ الرجلُ في بعضِ الأمصار والأعصار بحقٍّ جاء به الرسولُ ولم تنصرْه الناسُ عليه فإنَّ اللهَ معه، ولهُ نصيبٌ مِنْ قوله:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: إلا تنصروه فقد نصره الله إذ أخرجه الذين كفروا ثاني اثنين إذ هما في الغار إذ يقول لصاحبه لا تحزن إن الله معنا :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: ، 
فإن نصرَ الرسولِ هو نصرُ دينِه الذي جاء به حيثُ كان، ومتى كان،
ومن وافقه فهو صاحبه عليه في المعنى، فإذا قام به ذلك الصاحب كما أَمَرَ اللهُ فإنَّ اللهَ مع ما جاء به الرسولُ، ومع ذلك القائمِ به.
 وهذا المتبِعُ لَهُ حَسْبُهُ الله، وهو حَسْبُ الرسولِ كما قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: حسبك الله ومن اتبعك من المؤمنين :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: »

سأنقطع عن المجلس في الفترة القادمة، أرجو منكم الدعاء لأخيكم

----------


## أمة القادر

> قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية-رحمه الله- في "منهاج السنة":
> «ولو انفردَ الرجلُ في بعضِ الأمصار والأعصار بحقٍّ جاء به الرسولُ ولم تنصرْه الناسُ عليه فإنَّ اللهَ معه، ولهُ نصيبٌ مِنْ قوله: إلا تنصروه فقد نصره الله إذ أخرجه الذين كفروا ثاني اثنين إذ هما في الغار إذ يقول لصاحبه لا تحزن إن الله معنا، 
> فإن نصرَ الرسولِ هو نصرُ دينِه الذي جاء به حيثُ كان، ومتى كان،
> ومن وافقه فهو صاحبه عليه في المعنى، فإذا قام به ذلك الصاحب كما أَمَرَ اللهُ فإنَّ اللهَ مع ما جاء به الرسولُ، ومع ذلك القائمِ به.
> وهذا المتبِعُ لَهُ حَسْبُهُ الله، وهو حَسْبُ الرسولِ كما قال تعالى: حسبك الله ومن اتبعك من المؤمنين»
> 
> سأنقطع عن المجلس في الفترة القادمة، أرجو منكم الدعاء لأخيكم


جزاكم الله خيرا
و وفقكم و يسر جميع أموركم و جعلكم مباركين اينما كنتم

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> [/color]سأنقطع عن المجلس في الفترة القادمة، أرجو منكم الدعاء لأخيكم





> جزاكم الله خيرا
> و وفقكم و يسر جميع أموركم و جعلكم مباركين اينما كنتم


آمين ... 
وفقك الله ويسر لك وأعانك وأيدك أخي فتح الباري ... وفتح عليك أينما كنت *

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* أخرج ابن أبي الدنيا في الورع بسنده، عن الحسن البصري قال: «لا فقر أشد من الجهل.
ولا مال أعود من العقل.
ولا عبادة كالتفكُّر.
ولا حُسْن كحُسْن الخلق.
ولا وَرَع كالكفِّ».

----------


## فتح البارى

قال عمر بن الخطاب ررر في حديث الاستئذان:
«خفي علي هذا من أمر رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: ، ألهاني عنه الصفق في الأسواق»

قال ابن عبد البر-رحمه الله- في (التمهيد):
«وفي قو عمر "خفي علي هذا من أمر رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: ، ألهاني عنه الصفق في الأسواق" اعتراف منه بجهل ما لم يعلم، وإنصاف صحيح، وهكذا يجب على كل مؤمن،
وفي قوله "ألهاني عنه الصفق بالأسواق" دليل على أن طلب الدنيا يمنع من استفادة العلم، وإن كل ما ازداد المرء طلبا لها ازداد جهلا وقل عمله، والله أعلم»

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* أخرج ابن أبي الدنيا في الورع بسنده، قيل لمحمد بن سيرين: ما منعك أن تقبل من ابن هبيرة؟
قال: فقال لي: «يا عبد الله إنَّما أعطاني على خيرٍ كان يظنُّه فيَّ!
فلئن كنتُ كما ظنَّ فما ينبغي أن أقبل.
وإن لم أكن كما ظنَّ فبالحرِيِّ أنَّه لا يجوز لي أن أقبل»!

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* وفي الحِلية لأبي نعيم، عن طاووس بن كيسان أنَّه رأى رجلًا مسكينًا في عينيه عَمَش وفي ثوبه وَسَخ، فقال له: «عُد أنَّ الفقر من الله، فأين أنت عن الماء»؟!

----------


## القارئ المليجي

> وإن لم أكن كما ظنَّ فبالحرِيِّ أنَّه لا يجوز لي أن أقبل»!


الأفصح في هذه الكلمة: فبالحَرَى
بفتح الراء، وألفٍ مقصورة.
روَوا عن بنتِ النعمان بن بشير:
فإن نُتجتْ مُهرًا كريمًا فبالحرَى * * وإن يكُ إقْرافٌ فما أنْجبَ الفحلُ

----------


## عدنان البخاري

جزاك الله خيرا..

* أخرج ابن أبي الدنيا في الصمت وغيرُه، عن يزيد بن أبي حبيب رحمه الله قال: «من فتنة العالم أن يكون الكلام أحب إليه من الاستماع، وإنْ وجد مَن يكفيه، فإنَّ في الاستماع سلامة وزيادة في العلم».

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

أحسن الله إليكم

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* آمين.. وأحسن الله إليكم وبارك فيكم.

* في طبقات الحنابلة لابن أبي يعلى، عن أحمد قال: قال سفيان الثَّوري: «حبُّ الرِّياسة أعجب إلى الرجل من الذَّهب والفضَّة، ومن أحبَّ الرِّياسة طلب عيوب الناس أو عاب الناس»!

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* في جامع بيان العلم لابن عبدالبَر، عن الفضيل بن عياض رحمه الله قال: «ما مِن أحدٍ أحبَّ الرِّياسة إلَّا حَسَد، وبَغَى، وتتبَّع عيوب الناس، وكرِهَ أن يُذكَر أحدٌ بخيرٍ»!

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* أخرج ابن المبارك في الزهد، عن أبي الدرداء ررر أنَّه قال: «أهل الأموال يأكلون ونأكل، ويشربون ونشرب، ويلبسون ونلبس، ويركبون ونركب.
لهم فضول أموال، ينظرون إليها وننظر إليها معهم.
عليهم حسابها، ونحن منها براء».

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* في صِفة الصَّفوة لابن الجوزي رحمه الله عن بشر بن الحارث الحافي رحمه الله قال: «إنَّ الجوع يصفِّي الفؤاد، ويُورِثُ العِلم الدَّقيق». انتهى.
* قال عدنان: قصَدَ الجوعَ المقتصِد الذي جاء به الشَّرع، كالصَّوم الشرعي، وترك البِطنة والشِّبع.
لا مطلقًا.
وإلَّا فقد قال النَّبي ^: «وأعوذ بك من الجوع؛ فإنَّه بئس الضَّجيع».

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* عن أبي سليمان الدَّاراني قال: «الجوع سحابٌ، فإذا جاع العبد مُطِر القلبُ الحكمةَ».

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* قال العلامة ابن القيم رحمه الله في مدارج السالكين: «وعلامة العارف أن يكون قلبه مرآة، إذا نظر فيها الغيب الذي دُعِي إلى الإيمان به فعلى قدر جلاء تلك المرآة يتراءَى له فيها الله سبحانه والدار الآخرة والجنة والنار والملائكة والرسل صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم، كما قيل:
إذا سكن الغدير على صفاءٍ ** وجُنِّب أن يحرّكه النسيمُ
بَدَت فيه السماء بلا امتراءٍ ** كذاك الشمس تبدو والنجوم 
كذاك قلوب أرباب التجلِّي ** يُرَى في صفوها الله العظيم».* وفي الحلية لأبي نعيم عن أبي عوانة قال: «رأيت محمد بن سيرين في السُّوق فما رآه أحد إلَّا ذكر الله تعالى».

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* وفي السِّير للذهبي عن الميموني قال: قال لي أحمد [يعني: ابن حنبل]:«يا أبا الحسن، إيَّاك أن تتكلَّم في مسألةٍ ليس لك فيها إمام»!

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* قال سفيان الثوري: «ما رأينا الزهد في شيء أقل منه في الرئاسة، ترى الرجل يزهد في المال والثياب والمطعم، فإذا نُوزِع في الرياسة حامَى عليها وعادَى»!
** وكتب سفيان إلى عبَّاد بن عبَّاد: «.. وإيَّاك وحب الرِّياسة، فإنَّ الرجل تكون الرئاسة أعجب إليه من الذَّهب والفِضَّة، وهو باب غامضٌ لا يُبْصِره إلَّا البصير من العلماء السَّماسرة، فتفقَّد نفسك».*

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* قال أمير المؤمنين عمر رضي الله عنه: «تعلمون أنَّ الطَّمع فقر، وأنَّ اليأس غنى، وأنَّ الرجل إذا يَئِس من شيءٍ استغنى عنه».

----------


## القارئ المليجي

> * قال أمير المؤمنين عمر رضي الله عنه: «تعلمون أنَّ الطَّمع فقر، وأنَّ اليأس غنى، وأنَّ الرجل إذا يَئِس من شيءٍ استغنى عنه».


نعم ... وتغنى بذلك اليأس المريحِ الأدباء؛
قال الحطيئة:
لمَّا بدا ليَ منكمْ عَيبُ أنفُسِكمْ  * *  ولم يكن لجراحي منكمُ آسِ
أزْمعتُ يأسًا مُريحًا من نوالِكمُ  * *  ولن ترى طاردًا للحُرِّ كالياسِ
ولغيره:
أيا قلْبي المعذَّبَ بالأماني  * *  أطِعْني تنجُ باليأْسِ المُريحِ

----------


## عدنان البخاري

لأيِّ بلائــــــــك لا تدَّكــــر *** وماذا يضرُّك لو تعتــــبر?!
فبان الشباب وحلَّ المشيب *** وحان الرحيل فما تنتظر؟!

----------


## عدنان البخاري

** أبو العتاهية:**نسألُ اللهَ بما يَقضي الرِّضى *** حسبيَ اللهُ فما شاء قَضَى*
*قد أرَدْنــا فأبى اللهُ لنـــــــا *** وأرادَ اللهُ شــــــيئًا فمضَى*
*رُبَّ أمرٍ بِتُّ قد أبرَمْتُهُ *** ثم ما أصبَحْتُ حتى انْتَقَضَا*
*كم وكم مِن هَنَةٍ محقورةٍ *** تَرَكَت قومًا كثيرًا حَرَضَــا*
*رُبَّ عيشٍ لأناسٍ سَلَفُوا *** كان ثم انقَرَضُوا وانقَرَضَا*
*عجبًا للموتِ ما أفظَعَـهُ *** مَن رأينــا ماتَ إلَّا رُفِضــَا*
*رُفِضَ الميِّتُ مِن ساعَتِهِ *** وجَفــــــاهُ أهلُهُ حين قَــضَى*
*شرُّ أيَّامي هو اليومُ الذي *** أقبَلُ الدُنيا بِديني عِوَضا*

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* أبو العتاهية:أصبَحتِ يا دار الأذى *** وصَفاكِ مُمتَلِئٌ قَذَى
أين الذين عَهِـدتُهُـــــ  م *** قَطَعوا الحياةَ تَلَذُّذا؟!

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* أخرج ابن أبي الدنيا وابن أبي حاتم وغيرهما عن علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه قال: «جزاء المعصية الوَهَنُ في العبادة، والضيق في المعيشة، والتعسُّر في اللَّذَّة»!
قيل: وما التعسُّر في اللَّذَّة؟
قال: «لا ينال شهوةً حلالًا إلَّا جاءَهُ ما ينغِّصُه إيَّاها»!

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* في الحلية لأبي نعيم، عن عبد الله بن صالح المكي قال: دخل على طاووس يعودني، فقلت: يا أبا عبد الرحمن، أدْعُ الله لي.
فقال: «ادع لنفسك؛ فإنَّه يجيب المضطرَّ إذا دعاه»!

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* في الحلية لأبي نعيم، أنَّ رجلًا جاء إلى سفيان الثوري فقال: يا أبا عبد الله إنِّي أريد الحج.
قال: «لا تصحب من يكرم عليك؛ فإن ساويته في النَّفقة أضرَّ بك، وإن تفضَّل عليك استذلَّك»!

----------


## الوايلي

> * أخرج ابن أبي الدنيا وابن أبي حاتم وغيرهما عن علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه قال: «جزاء المعصية الوَهَنُ في العبادة، والضيق في المعيشة، والتعسُّر في اللَّذَّة»!
> قيل: وما التعسُّر في اللَّذَّة؟
> قال: «لا ينال شهوةً حلالًا إلَّا جاءَهُ ما ينغِّصُه إيَّاها»!


صدق اي وربي
نسئل الله العافية والرحمة .

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  في الحلية لأبي نعيم، عن عطاء بن أبي رباح قال: «إن استطعت أن تخلو بنفسك عشية عرفة فافعل».

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* قال محمد بن الحنفية رحمه الله: «ليس بحكيمٍ من لم يعاشر بالمعروف من لا يجد بُدًّا من معاشرته، حتى يجعل الله له فَرَجًا ومَخْرَجًا»!

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* وفي الحلية لأبي نعيم عن النضر بن شميل قال: «ما رأيت أرحم لمسكين من شعبة [يعني: ابن الحجَّاج]، إذا رأى المسكين لا يزال ينظر إليه حتى يتغيَّب عن وجهه».
* وعن يحيى بن سعيد قال: «كان شعبة من أرقِّ الناس، كان ربَّما مرَّ به السائل، فيدخل بيته فيعطيه ما أمكنه».

----------


## عدنان البخاري

﴿وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْعِلْمَ وَيْلَكُمْ! ثَوَابُ اللهِ خَيْرٌ لِمَنْ آمَنَ وَعَمِلَ صَالِحًا وَلا يُلَقَّاهَا إِلاَّ الصَّابِرُونَ﴾
* أخرج مسلم في صحيحه، من حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه: أنَّ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: «بادروا بالأعمال فتناً كقطع اللَّيل المظلم، يصبح الرجل مؤمنًا ويمسي كافرًا، أو يمسي مؤمنًا ويصبح كافرًا، يبيع دينَه بعَرَضٍ من الدنيا».
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وفي الحلية لأبي نعيم: أنَّ رجلًا جاء إلى الثَّوري فقال: يا أبا عبد الله، تمسك هذه الدَّنانير؟!
فقال: «اسكت! لولا هذه الدنانير لتَمْنْدَل بنا هؤلاء الملوك»!
قال: وقال سفيان: «من كان في يده من هذه شيء فليصلحه؛ فإنَّه زمان من احتاج كان أول ما يبذل دينَه»!

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* وفيه، أنَّه قيل لطاووس بن كيسان: ادْعُ بدعوات.
فقال: «لا أجد لذلك خشية»!

----------


## الوايلي

في تفسير الطبري قال الله تعالى : ( *ومن يعمل من الصالحات وهو مؤمن فلا يخاف ظلما ولا هضما )**112 ) )* 

*يقول تعالى ذكره وتقدست أسماؤه : ومن يعمل من صالحات الأعمال وذلك فيما قيل أداء فرائض الله التي فر**ضها على عباده ( وهو مؤمن ) يقول : وهو مصدق بالله ، وأنه مجاز أهل طاعته وأهل معاصيه على معاصيهم (* *فلا يخاف ظلما* *)* *يقول : فلا يخاف من الله أن يظلمه ، فيحمل عليه سيئات غيره ، فيعاقبه عليها ( ولا هضما ) يقول : لا يخاف أن** يهضمه حسناته ، فينقصه ثوابها .*

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* وفي الحلية، عن سفيان الثوري قال: «إذا ترأّس الرجل سريعًا أضرَّ بكثيرٍ من العلم، وإذا طلب وطلب بلغ».

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* وفي الحلية عن محمد بن الحنفيَّة رحمه الله قال: «ما دخل قلب امرئٍ شيءٌ من الكبر إلَّا نقص من عقله مثل ما دخله من ذلك، قلَّ ذلك أو كَثُر»!

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* وفي الحلية عن سفيان الثوري أنَّه قال: «... وليكن جليسك من يزهِّدك في الدُّنيا، ويرغِّبك في الآخرة. وإيَّاك ومجالسة أهل الدُّنيا الذين يخوضون في حديث الدُّنيا؛ فإنَّهم يفسدون عليك دينك وقلبك»!

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* أخرج الخطيب في الجامع لأخلاق الراوي وآداب السامع عن عبد الله بن أحمد بن حنبل قال: أخبرنا أبي قال: سمعت أبا يوسف القاضي يقول: «خمسة يجب على الناس مداراتهم: الملك المتسلِّط، والقاضي المتأوِّل، والمريض، والمرأة، والعالم ليقتبس من علمه»، فاستحسنت ذلك منه.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* وممَّا أخرجه أبونعيم في الحلية، من وصايا سفيان الثوري رحمه الله قال: «.. عليك بقِلَّة الكلام يلين قلبك، وعليك بطول الصَّمت تملك الوَرَع».

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأسند غير واحد من الأئمَّة عن شعبة بن الحجَّاج رحمه الله قال: «إنَّ هذا العلم ـ وفي رواية: الحديث ـ يصدُّكم عن ذكر الله وعن الصلاة! فهل أنتم منتهون»؟!
* وفي شرف أصحاب الحديث للخطيب البغدادي: «عن ابن هانئ قال: سمعت أبا عبد الله يعني أحمد بن حنبل سئل عن قول شعبة.. قال: «لعل شعبة كان يصوم، فإذا طلب الحديث وسعى فيه يضعف، فلا يصوم، أو يريد شيئًا من أعمال البر، فلا يقدر أن يفعله للطلب، فهذا معناه».
* قال الخطيب: «وليس يجوز لأحد أن يقول: كان شعبة يثبِّط عن طلب الحديث، وكيف يكون كذلك وقد بلغ من قدره أن سُمِّي أمير المؤمنين في الحديث؟!».

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قال عدنان: ولعل طلب العلم أو بذله يمنع أحيانا من بعض الواجبات، أو يوقع في بعض المحرّمات! على حين غفلة من طالب العلم.

----------


## فتح البارى

وَكَـمْ أَذْنَبْتُ مِنْ ذَنْبٍ عَظِيمٍ ... فَلَمْ تَفْضَحْ وَلَمْ تَعْجَلْ بِنِقْمَةْ
وَكَيْفَ بِشُكْرِ ذِي نِعَمٍ إِذَا مَا ... شَكَرْتُ لَهُ فَشُكْرِي مِنْهُ نِعْمَةْ

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* قال أبو بكر ابن جابر خادم أبي داود السجستاني: «كنت مع أبي داود ببغداد فصلَّينا المغرب إذ قُرِع الباب، ففتحته، فإذا خادمٌ يقول: هذا الأمير أبو أحمد الموفق يستأذن، فدخلتُ إلى أبي داود فأخبرته بمكانه، فأذن له، فدخل وقعد.
ثم أقبل عليه أبو داود وقال: ما جاء بالأمير في مثل هذا الوقت؟
فقال: خِلالٌ ثلاث.
فقال: وما هي؟
قال: تنتقل إلى البصرة فتتَّخذها وطنًا؛ ليرحل إليك طلبة العلم من أقطار الأرض، فتعمر بك؛ فإنَّها قد خربت، وانقطع عنها الناس، لما جرى عليها من مِحنة الزِّنج.
فقال هذه واحدة هات الثانية!
قال: ويروى لأولادي كتاب السنن، فقال: نعم، هات الثالثة!
قال: وتُفْرِدُ لهم مجلسًا للرواية؛ فإنَّ أولاد الخلفاء لا يقعدون مع العامَّة!
فقال أبو داود: أمَّا هذه فلا سبيل إليها! لأنَّ الناس شريفهم ووضيعهم في العلم سواء»!

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله: «من راقبَ اللهَ في خَواطرِه عصمَه اللهُ في حركاتِ جوارحه».

----------


## عدنان البخاري

في المجالسة للدّينوري بسنده: سأل يحيى بن أبي كثير عطاء عن مسألةٍ وعطاء لا يعرفه.
فقال: أين تسكن؟
قال: اليمامة.
قال: فأين أنت عن يحيى بن أبي كثير؟!
قال يحيى: فوالله ما خرجت من نفسي! يعني: العجب!

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* جاء رجلٌ إلى الأحنف بن قيس رضي الله عنه فشتمه، فسكت عنه، فأعاد عليه وألحَّ والأحنف ساكت، فقال الرجل: «وألهفاه! ما يمنعه من الرَّدِّ عليَّ إلَّا هواني عليه»!

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* عن أبي إسحاق الفزاري قال: كان إبراهيم بن أدهم يطيل السكوت، فإذا تكلَّم انبسط.
فقلت له ذات يوم: لو تكلَّمتَ !
فقال: «الكلام على أربعة وجوه؛ فمنه كلام ترجو منفعته وتخشى عاقبته؛ فالفضل فيه السلامة.
ومنه كلامٌ لا ترجو منفعته ولا تخشى عاقبته؛ فأقل ما لك في تركه خفَّة المؤونة على بدنك ولسانك.
ومنه كلام لا ترجو منفعته وتخشى عاقبته؛ وهذا هو الدَّاء العضال.
ومنه الكلام كلام ترجو منفعته وتأمن عاقبته؛ فهذا الذي يجب عليك نشره».
فإذا هو قد أسقط ثلاثة أرباع الكلام!

----------


## عدنان البخاري

المتكبِّر يصرفه الله تعالى عن فهم آيات كتابه: ﴿سأصرف عن آياتي الذين يتكبّرون في الأرض بغير الحق﴾.قال سفيان بن عيينة رحمه الله: «أنزع عنهم فهم القرآن».قال الشيخ محمد الأمين الشنقيطي رحمه الله: «سببٌ لصرف صاحبه عن فهم آيات الله والاهتداء بها».

----------


## عدنان البخاري

عزل عمر بن عبد العزيز رحمه الله الجراح بن عبد الله الحكمي عن إمرة خراسان، بعد سنة وخمسة أشهر، وإنَّما عزله منها لأنَّه كان يأخذ الجزية ممَّن أسلم من الكفار، ويقول: أنتم إنَّما تسلمون فرارًا منها!
فامتنعوا من الإسلام وثبتوا على دينهم وأدّوا الجزية!
فكتب إليه عمر: «إنَّ الله إنَّما بعث محمدًا صلى الله عليه وسلم داعيًا، ولم يبعثه جابيًا»?!

----------


## أبو ريحانة الوراقي

اقرؤوا التاريخ إذ فيه العبر ... ضل قوم ليس يدرون الخبر

----------


## عادل ديدو

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## فتح البارى

الحافظ تقي الدين عبد الغني المقدسي 600 هـ

- كان رقيق القلب سريع الدمعة، يقرأ ويبكي ويبكي الناس معه، فحصل له القبول من الناس جدا، ومن حضر مجلسه مرة لا يكاد يتركه
- قال موفق الدين 610 هـ:
ما كنا نستبق إلى خير إلا سبقني إليه إلا القليل

- قال ابنه أبو موسى:
مرض أبي مرضا شديدا منعه من الكلام والقيام، واشتد ستة عشر يوما، وكنت أسأله كثيرا:"ما تشتهي؟" فيقول: "أشتهي الجنة، أشتهي رحمة الله، أشتهي النظر إلى وجه الله"
 وأوصاني عند موته: "لا تضيعوا هذا العلم الذ تعبنا عليه" يعني علم الحديث

----------


## فتح البارى

*الرافعي-رحمه الله- (**1356** هـ)** :*
*«و**لا* *موعظةَ في كلامٍ** لَم يمتلئ مِن نفْسِ قائلِه، ليكونَ عَملا فيتحول في النفوس الأخرى عملا ولا يبقى كلاما، وإنه ليسَ الوعظُ تأليفَ القَولِ للسامعِ يسمعُه، لكنه تأليفُ النفسِ لنفسٍ أخرى تراها في كلامها، فيكون هذا الكلامُ كأنه قَرَابةٌ بين النفسَينِ، حتى كأن الدَّمَ المتجاذِبَ يجري فيه ويدور في ألفاظه**» اهـ*

----------


## الوايلي

> عزل عمر بن عبد العزيز رحمه الله الجراح بن عبد الله الحكمي عن إمرة خراسان، بعد سنة وخمسة أشهر، وإنَّما عزله منها لأنَّه كان يأخذ الجزية ممَّن أسلم من الكفار، ويقول: أنتم إنَّما تسلمون فرارًا منها!فامتنعوا من الإسلام وثبتوا على دينهم وأدّوا الجزية!فكتب إليه عمر: «إنَّ الله إنَّما بعث محمدًا صلى الله عليه وسلم داعيًا، ولم يبعثه جابيًا»?!


فيها إشكال هذه القصة 
والله اعلم عن صحتها 

نفع الله بك اخي عدنان

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاكم الله خيرا واصلوا بوركتم

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> المتكبِّر يصرفه الله تعالى عن فهم آيات كتابه: ﴿سأصرف عن آياتي الذين يتكبّرون في الأرض بغير الحق﴾.قال سفيان بن عيينة رحمه الله: «أنزع عنهم فهم القرآن».قال الشيخ محمد الأمين الشنقيطي رحمه الله: «سببٌ لصرف صاحبه عن فهم آيات الله والاهتداء بها».


سبحان الله ... اللهم عافنا واعف عنا

----------


## كفايت البخاري

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

للفائدة والتذكر .........

----------


## بن عبد الرحمن السكندرى

أكملوا بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

بارك الله فيكم ، يا لها من مواعظ بليغة ، تذرف منها العيون ، وتوجل منها القلوب ، اللهم ارزقنا الإخلاص في القول والعمل ، واسترنا بسترك الجميل في الدنيا والآخرة ، بمنك وكرمك يا أرحم الراحمين .

----------


## عدنان البخاري

من صفات أهل الكرم: التغاضي والتجاوز عن بعض (حقوقهم).
قال سفيان بن عيينة: ما استقصى كريم قط، ألم تسمع إلى قول الله: (عرّف بعضه وأعرض عن بعض).

----------


## عدنان البخاري

قال إبراهيم التيمي رحمه الله: ينبغي لمن لا يحزن أن يخاف أن يكون من أهل النار؛ لأن أهل الجنة قالوا: (الحمد لله الذي أذهب عنا الحزَن).

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاك الله خيرا يا شيخ عدنان . الحمد لله على عودتك عودة فوائدك .

----------


## عدنان البخاري

عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما قال: "نحن معشر قريش نعد الحلم والجود السُّؤدد، ونعدُّ العفاف وإصلاح المال المروءة".

----------


## عدنان البخاري

*(ونَزَعنا ما في صُدُورهم من غِلٍ)*
جعل الله تعالى من تمام نعيم أهل الجنة تنعّم أرواحهم في أجسادهم، ولا يحصل أحدهما إلا مع الآخر، فخلَّصها من الأحقاد.
وكذا الأمر في الدنيا، فمن طلب الراحة والنعيم خلَّص نفسه من أسر الحقد.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

جزاكم الله خيرًا

----------


## عدنان البخاري

‏(وأصلحنا له زوجه إنهم كانوا يسارعون في الخيرات ويدعوننا رغبًا ورهبًا)
من أسباب صلاح البيوت وأهلها التعاون بينهم على المسارعة في الخيرات بأنواع القربات، فإن للطاعة أثرًا عظيمًا في نزول الرحمة، وإصلاح الأحوال، وتهذيب السلوك، وطرد وساوس الشيطان.

----------

